# Diablo III Discussion



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2011)

*AND THE HEAVENS SHALL TREMBLE...*​
_*Two decades have passed since the demonic lords, Diablo, Mephisto, and Baal, set out across the world of Sanctuary on a vicious rampage, twisting humanity to their unholy will. Yet for those who battled the Prime Evils, the memory fades slowly.

When Deckard Cain returns to the ruins of Tristram Cathedral seeking clues to defeat new stirrings of evil, a fiery harbinger of doom falls from the heavens, striking the very ground where Diablo once entered the world. This fire from the sky reawakens ancient evils and calls the heroes of Sanctuary to defend the mortal world against the rising powers of the Burning Hells once again.​*_


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

This is the younger brother of Duke Nukem. Wonder when we will be able to play it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2011)

Never played any diablo game, but this one looks interesting.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2011)

I played Diablo and TBF i liked that game. But never expected they will come with a sequel. I am wondering what they are gonna do and how they gonna build this game? Eagerly waiting....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2011)

Never played Diablo but still waiting for this one.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Never played Diablo but still waiting for this one.



Yeah this game is magnetic!! 



furious_gamer said:


> I played Diablo and TBF i liked that game. But never expected they will come with a sequel. I am wondering what they are gonna do and how they gonna build this game? Eagerly waiting....



You never played Diablo II? Or the Lord of Destruction Expansion?
I suggest you do that so you can get an idea of the lore and story leading upto Diablo III.



cyborg47 said:


> Never played any diablo game, but this one looks interesting.



Well it is interesting. 
Take a look at the gameplays. And also check the lore behind the game.



vamsi_krishna said:


> This is the younger brother of Duke Nukem. Wonder when we will be able to play it.



Haha. 
Well about the release date, they are pointing towards Q4-2011 or Q1-2012 time range.
A conference will be held in May this year and hopefully a beta release date is gonna come out. The release will come six months after the beta launch.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> You never played Diablo II? Or the Lord of Destruction Expansion?
> I suggest you do that so you can get an idea of the lore and story leading upto Diablo III.



Played DII and didn't tried LoD expansion.... Will try it now


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2011)

*Diablo Call to Arms*
On February 7th 2011, Blizzard issued a Call to Arms for all Diablo fans, promising some pretty epic goodies in return. 



> The Warcraft Facebook page recently hit 1 million who 'Like' it and rubbed it in our faces. We know there are millions of Diablo players out there, and to take the fight back we have some incentives all lined up. Beginning at 550,000 'People Like This' of the Diablo Facebook page we'll post new art and screenshots, and for every 25,000 additional page 'Likes' we receive after that up to 1million. Let's do this!



*First Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 9th February, Blizzard released their first batch of goodies for hitting the 550k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182463_10150098618626641_157102206640_6642423_3965305_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180590_10150098576771641_157102206640_6641882_5979782_n.jpg

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180568_10150098576226641_157102206640_6641880_2456724_n.jpg

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168977_10150098576416641_157102206640_6641881_7499024_n.jpg



*Second Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 15th February, Blizzard released their second batch of goodies for hitting the 575k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183002_10150101131306641_157102206640_6679131_6741921_n.jpg

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181515_10150101131596641_157102206640_6679133_3471122_n.jpg



*Third Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 22nd February, Blizzard released their third batch of goodies for hitting the 600k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/183053_10150106106511641_157102206640_6730196_2759820_n.jpg

*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185877_10150107547461641_157102206640_6743868_550214_n.jpg



*Fourth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 3rd March, Blizzard released their fourth batch of goodies for hitting the 625k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185655_10150112226581641_157102206640_6789204_7677649_n.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, it's hack-en-slash. No thanks.

/flame suit on.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Played DII and didn't tried LoD expansion.... Will try it now



Yeah do that. That will complete the events leading upto Diablo III.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I have both Diablo 2 and its expansion but graphics are kind of unbearable to me so I didn't played it. Waiting for Diablo 3 to fill me up.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Blizzard = legend + respect. Diablo III isn't getting released anytime soon.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2011)

i have a Diablo III trailer that digit provided in one of the DVD. the date on the trailer says: 9/22/2008. 

hope Blizzard don't rename it Diablo III Forever 

PS: never played any Hack & Slash game. so D3 maybe my first.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I have both Diablo 2 and its expansion but *graphics are kind of unbearable* to me so I didn't played it. Waiting for Diablo 3 to fill me up.



Bro, it's a pretty old game and for a RPG , you cannot expect anything more than that


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

@gaurav
can u give me a piece of info regarding this game
i've heard this game is a legend
but how's the interface/story/gameplay?
and also is it like rpg+fantasy?
plz tell in lil detail version


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

@Piyush
Diablo II Review for PC - GameSpot
Diablo II - PC Review at IGN

If you're an RPG lover, then sure you;d get addicted to this. I myself used to play the whole day when i was a kid..... 

If you haven't played the game yet, give it a try. Sure worth it. Otherwise no one here would start a thread to discuss about that game


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

hmm...
i'm sure a rpg lover 
will play it for  sure
thanks for the heads up
btw is this game yet to launch or already out?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Yet to launch.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

Its TBA. Maybe Q4 of this year or Q1 for next year not sure.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 10, 2011)

its years away from release still, calm down.


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a diablo II dvd but the game isn't so much good what I expect from it.So I dont want to buy any diablo series game becoze its a waste of money.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^
whoa!!!
that was a shocker.........


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Ejjaktly. May be he's not an RPG lover......


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

It must be. Although I also didn't liked playing Diablo 2 but that was because of very old graphics but I do agree that gameplay was rock solid.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ As i said, it's a decade old game and you cannot expect Crysis like graphics in that game......


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Well I didn't expected that kinda graphics from Diablo 2 but man if you play this game after playing DAO, Fallout 3 etc. then the graphics of this decade year old game just becomes unbearable.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL... Comparing DAO and F3 with Diablo 2 is like, Ferrari to Maruthi 800.....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

Na bro I ain't comparing them. I am just saying that once you have played these gems you just can't go back to decade year old games even they are great thats why I waiting for Diablo 3 because I have seen gameplay trailers of this game and its looks good and Diablo 2 had a nice gameplay mechanics so I can expect that from Diablo 3.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Yup. Gameplay is kick-a$$ and still, i love to play old games regardless of the missing eye-candy. Who cares eye-candy, if the gameplay is good. I am playing GTA3 now and pretty much enjoying it. But it's my personal opinion and may be not everyone is enjoying playing old games like Contra...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I do enjoy games like mario or contra but you know when you move from them its like I want something extra graphics. I just can't play games who comes in between just like this.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

Personal views......


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Yup thats right. Damn why the hell they are taking it so long to release on PC.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess they are still thinking on whether to release the game or stop it where it is now. 
I am not a fanboi or neither RPG lover, but since i loved the previous installments, sure i have some hype and expectation for this game. Let's see when this game gonna hit the shelves....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^just like duke nukem fans
(includeme for Duke Nukem 3D->Duke Nukem forever)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah Duke Nukem Forever took 14 years to complete the development and its just falling behind by a couple of years,


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

*Guys I've updated the original post with videos and also a few posts later there are a bunch of goodies as well.
*



Symbianlover said:


> I have a diablo II dvd but the game isn't so much good what I expect from it.So I dont want to buy any diablo series game becoze its a waste of money.



well dude if you don't like it, don't. that's it. 
its no good trying to say if the money is worth or not.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> its years away from release still, calm down.



its not really far away.
beta WILL be released this year...and then six months later....the big launch.



Piyush said:


> @gaurav
> can u give me a piece of info regarding this game
> i've heard this game is a legend
> but how's the interface/story/gameplay?
> ...



I've posted gameplay videos in the original post.
Do check it. You'll get an idea of the gameplay mechanic, environmental interaction etc.
*Did you know Diablo III has implemented the Havok physics engine to achieve advanced environmental interaction, i.e destructible environment.*

Yes it is fantasy rpg. Its full of lore that'll guarantee to keep you engrossed.
I suggest you get a hold of the *six diablo books* that have been published.
You'll know the history behind the game very well.

Also you can go to wikipedia to get an idea of what to expect.



Sam said:


> i have a Diablo III trailer that digit provided in one of the DVD. the date on the trailer says: 9/22/2008.
> 
> hope Blizzard don't rename it Diablo III Forever
> 
> PS: never played any Hack & Slash game. so D3 maybe my first.



Sam yeah i know. I saw trailer the first on Digit DVD as well and i was excited ever since. 

Yep that teaser is old.
It was shown when D3 was confirmed fro the time in 2008.
Shortly after, a conference in Paris was held to satiate the hunger of the madly excited diablo fans of the world.
That was the first gameplay video and Blizzcon started having D3 from the following year.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

Leave the habit of increasing the font size unnecessarily . Just an advice


----------



## Neuron (Mar 10, 2011)

If Diablo 3 comes out this year,i'm sure it will be tight battle between Crysis 2 and D3 for the game of the year title.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2011)

Neuron said:


> If Diablo 3 comes out this year,i'm sure it will be tight battle between Crysis 2 and D3 for the game of the year title.


Crysis 2 might get best achievement in visual engineering award. Nothing more.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Leave the habit of increasing the font size unnecessarily . Just an advice



corrected. ^_^


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Crysis 2 might get best achievement in visual engineering award. Nothing more.


I don't think so specially after watching trailers of both B3 and C2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

GOTY decision by watching trailers? Great.

Critics are having tough time deciding which one, even after playing that multiple times. They should contact you guys. 

And, I highly doubt that D3 will hit the market this year.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ I ain't posted that for GOTY I was just talking about visuals nothing more not even gameplay.



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> I highly doubt that D3 will hit the market this year.


Yeah I also think so specially when they haven't launched anything officially.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> And, I highly doubt that D3 will hit the market this year.



yep there's more chance that it won't... but Q1 2012 for sure...
they said it themselves (which is a lot coming from Blizzard)..that the diablo development was technically completed...they are currently in the *alpha* stage...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> yep there's more chance that it won't... but Q1 2012 for sure...


Not sure enough. There are lot of examples where developers say it will release in Q1 and release it in Q4 or Q1 of next year so until release date come out nothing is sure.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Not sure enough. There are lot of examples where developers say it will release in Q1 and release it in Q4 or Q1 of next year so until release date come out nothing is sure.



All rumors will be quietened with beta date announcement.
That conference will be held in May this year. So fingers crossed.

Beta ----> SIX MONTH GAP ----> Final Launch.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Lets just hope so. After watching the release dates being postponed again and again for many great titles I don't have faith in TBA anymore.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> And, I highly doubt that D3 will hit the market this year.



other game thats worth waiting other than D3 is Half Life II Episode 3. & it have the potential to steal GOTY award right from D3's or any other contenders hands, looking at the past HL games.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

All right, I'm locking this thread for a while.

---------- Post added 11-03-2011 at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was 10-03-2011 at 10:25 PM ----------

Thread unlocked. Keep your discussions restricted to Diablo III only.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

ico said:


> Thread unlocked. Keep your discussions restricted to Diablo III only.



Thnx. 




*I hereby ask all people reading this thread to keep things on topic as much as possible. That means no debates on whether Crysis 2 or BF3 will be better than D3 in terms of gfx or gameplay or that they are a better choices towards being GOTY winners. If you guys need to ask something about D3 or even D2, then do so without any hiccup. You can also post latest news or similar. You can discuss about D3's gameplay mechanics and how it is different from D2. You can discuss about your favorite class in the game or which class would you want to play with. And basically anything that is Diablo related.

This is an elaborate description of what ico had posted right before this.
So be warned.

Thank you. 

With regards,
Gaurav Bhattacharjee*

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

*About the five classes that are in Diablo III.*

*Barbarian:* A melee battler who relies on heavy armor and brute force to avenge the destruction of the Worldstone and sacred Mount Arreat. Even though the Barbarian is returning from Diablo II, many skills have been added for Diablo III, such as Ground Stomp and Hammer of the Ancients, which are mixed in with more familiar skills including Whirlwind and Leap Attack. Despite many changes, the overall play-style of the Barbarian in Diablo III should be similar to the previous incarnation. Barbarians utilize Fury, which builds up when dealing and receiving damage, as their resource. Some of the Barbarian's skills cost no Fury, and others, such as War Cry, build up Fury for early on in combat.

*Demon Hunter:* Quick ranged attackers who thirst for vengeance against the monsters who destroyed their towns and families. A Demon Hunter relies on quick movement through Vault to create distance between themselves and advancing demons, while also utilizing traps to create choke-points and ranged attacks to slow and damage enemies. The Demon Hunter features returning Amazon skills, currently limited to Multishot, although more Amazon skills could be introduced in some form. The Demon Hunter's resource system is currently under development, but it appears as though they may use two different pools. Hatred is a quickly regenerating resource used for low cost and burst damage skills, while Discipline is a slowly regenerating resource used for more strategic skills and gadgets.

*Monk:* Fast, combo-based melee fighters who spend much of his life honing their bodies to be an instrument of their one thousand and one gods. The Monk features a combination of holy and martial arts skills, along the lines of Seven Sided Strike, while also adopting the Paladin's auras. Not much is known about these auras other than the fact that they are part of the Monk's skill set, and short descriptions can be found in the wiki link above. The Monk also features some hybrid healing and attacking skills, which could prove invaluable if there is a lack of Health Globes in a tough situation. Monks use Spirit as their resource, which builds up when the Monk uses any of their three step combo skills and is consumed when using signature moves similar to Breath of Heaven or Wave of Light.

*Witch Doctor:* A voodoo spellcaster who hails from the Tribe of the Five Hills of the Torajan jungles in southern Sanctuary. Witch Doctors can use a variety of mid ranged spells such as Firebomb or Locust Swarm along with their pet Zombie Dogs or Gargantuans. The Witch Doctor also has a wide range of summon-based attack spells along the lines of Plague of Toads and Wall of Zombies, which summon minions for a short period of time to deal damage. Witch Doctors use Mana as their resource, which functions the same as in Diablo II.

*Wizard:* Supremely confident masters of the magical arts working towards personal gain and reputation. The Wizard is a long ranged attacker that has a wide range of skills based around Arcane, Lightning, Cold and Fire damage. The Wizard features versions of many different Sorceress skills, such as Meteor, Hydra and Teleport. The Wizard also has control over a few ray based skills, namely Ray of Frost and Disintegrate which can be used to devastating effect. Wizards also seem to have a few melee based and armor skills; Diamond Skin and Spectral Blades among others, which opens up the possibility of Battle Mages who get up close and personal with the minions of the Burning Hells. Wizards use Arcane Power as their resource, which is fast regenerating and capped at 100 but is otherwise similar to Mana.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

@Gauvrav

Just now watched the D3 Gameplay video in HD and i am quite impressed, and gameplay mechanics looks good. Especially the hack-n-slash by that monk is awesome.

Do you think it will demand a high end GPU to play?


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> @Gauvrav
> 
> Just now watched the D3 Gameplay video in HD and i am quite impressed, and gameplay mechanics looks good. Especially the hack-n-slash by that monk is awesome.
> 
> Do you think it will demand a high end GPU to play?


I actually think it'd be rather CPU intensive than GPU. Just like Starcraft II. And Havoc physics which is being used to render those hack-n-slash mechanism again runs on the CPU. A decent GPU will be still required though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

@ico

 (Going to loot the bank to buy a i7 proccy and mobo)

In that case, i hope all C2D'sgreedy will run the game at decent settings.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Fifth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 11th March, Blizzard released their fifth batch of goodies for hitting the 650k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i53.tinypic.com/2jczzm1.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/23vbzhh.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ 



Enough of awesome screenies blizzard, release the game....


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are a few screen shots of the cancelled diablo 3(2000-2005), which was supposed to be a direct sequel to diablo 2.

more here - The First Screenshots from Blizzard North’s version of Diablo III | Diablo: IncGamers - The Unofficial Diablo 3 Site!

screenshots - Diablo III: Blizzard North Version - My Photo Gallery

 Read about it a while ago, thought of posting it here


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Here are a few screen shots of the cancelled diablo 3(2000-2005), which was supposed to be a direct sequel to diablo 2.
> 
> more here - The First Screenshots from Blizzard North’s version of Diablo III | Diablo: IncGamers - The Unofficial Diablo 3 Site!
> 
> ...



Nice find. ^_^


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2011)

Well if it would be CPU intensive game then I am doomed I don't think my C2D 4400 will handle it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well if it would be CPU intensive game then I am doomed I don't think my C2D 4400 will handle it.



there is a way to find that out.
play SC2 and see if the FPS drops into single figures at intense situations...
if its really bad...then yeah your cpu won't be enufff.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2011)

*[DiabloFans] The Guiding Parchment*



> One of the more crucial features of the interface is the map. Designed to guide players into unexplored areas, help them to return into towns, and overall find their way in the realm of Sanctuary, a bad map implementation can lead into countless moments of frustration. This is an editorial restating all that we can gather from the map functionality of Diablo III and comparing them with how the map was handled in the earlier installments; Diablo I and Diablo II.



*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> there is a way to find that out.
> play SC2 and see if the FPS drops into single figures at intense situations...
> if its really bad...then yeah your CPU won't be enufff.


Well I have played SC2 and it ran pretty good even at high settings well with some minor hiccups and frame drops at extreme fight situations but it did ran quite well on ma PC.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I have played SC2 and it ran pretty good even at high settings well with some minor hiccups and frame drops at extreme fight situations but it did ran quite well on ma PC.



ah then you don't need to worry. 

also i found this.
*Blizzard Speaks On Diablo III System Requirements*

it seems the requirements are not so high.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ Ahhhh. Thats a kinda big relief for me you know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 18, 2011)

*Sixth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 17th March, Blizzard released their sixth batch of goodies for hitting the 675k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/200224_10150122946641641_157102206640_6889883_1819711_n.jpg

*i55.tinypic.com/fbztdc.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ Now i am confused, whether it will be hack-n-slash RPG type or ????


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 18, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Now i am confused, whether it will be hack-n-slash RPG type or ????



It _is_ hack'n slash, dude. Diablo has always been hack'n slash RPG. _The best_, I might add.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ I got confused and with that fight i completely believed that it's a pure hack-n-slash....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 18, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I got confused and with that fight i completely believed that it's a pure hack-n-slash....



What do you think of the game screens? The graphics, the art style,...the game is in the alpha stage but IMO it clearly rocks...obviously everything will be polished according to Blizzard standards ..... but tell me your opinion.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2011)

^^It's awesome and i cannot express my expectations here, but man, i am eagerly waiting for this game.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 18, 2011)

After Diablo 2 there hasn't been a true hack n slash RPG.Also in no other rpg did i see such huge collection of weapons,armor and enemies.Itching to play this one.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2011)

Well about weapon and Armor you can go to DAO but yes diablo has its own class and no game can fill it up.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 22, 2011)

*Seventh Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 21st March, Blizzard released their seventh batch of goodies for hitting the 700k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.
*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199298_10150126070981641_157102206640_6920101_8207202_n.jpg

*a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199599_10150126274031641_157102206640_6922476_7727932_n.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ Well this demon does looks good no not like beautiful but like an enemy variety.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well this demon does looks good no not like beautiful but like an enemy variety.



Looks like the Mouth of Sauron. 

I feel cheated by this batch...the tomb viper art is actually and old piece from diablowiki.com and the  second item is one of the numerous (read=lame) PvP Arena screenies that has infuriated a lot of people. 

I'm happy i didn't 'Like' the Diablo facebook page.

Ok, time for some news from my side. Hope its likeable.

Here is the concept art of the Tristram Tunnels by Victor Lee, Lead Art Designer of Diablo III.

*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195558

A guy called *Darkrusader* made a 3D-conversion of the concept art above using ZBrush. It surfaced on the internet about 10 months ago and has been a rage ever since.

See the unaltered shots of the 3D-conversion in UDK engine.



Spoiler



*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195559
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195560
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195562
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195563
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195564
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195565
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195566
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195567
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195568
*www.zbrushcentral.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195569



There also a video of it on Vimeo. The clip was taken in the UDK engine.
Watch and enjoy.

*Environment Game Art - Tristram Tunnel Test on Vimeo*


*P.S.* _Comments are welcome._


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

*Eighth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 24th March, Blizzard released their eighth batch of goodies for hitting the 725k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i51.tinypic.com/2dlrhbd.png

*i53.tinypic.com/wk62xd.png


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2011)

The environments in this game looks good ans so do enemies. I really liked the indoors of this game.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> The environments in this game looks good and so do enemies. I really liked the indoors of this game.



Yes. And it doesn't just _look_ good, the gameplay is good too. ^_^

About the "indoors", I would call it environment actually... the way the game is gonna be played has changed vastly just because of the environment... both the players and the enemies can and will interact with the environment and try to use it to their advantage... destructible walls, doors etc. traps waiting to be activated... along-with other mechanics will lead, hopefully, to an immensely engrossing adventure that is the game, Diablo III.

*Lord of Destruction's Influence on Diablo III*

_*Note:* For those who do not know, Lord of Destruction is the Expansion Pack of Diablo II._


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah in some games indoors sucks but in this game it rocks. Thats the beauty of it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

*Ninth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 1st April, Blizzard released their ninth batch of goodies for hitting the 750k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i.imgur.com/ZVTM3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jEVq2.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

*Tenth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 9th April, Blizzard released their tenth batch of goodies for hitting the 775k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i.imgur.com/eeb5L.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gkeeY.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

You still think that morons will release this game anytime soon. I almost lost my faith and don't want to get hyped each and every time i see a new batch of screenies released. WTF!!! Under development for past few years and still no announcement. Too bad for a company like Blizzard.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> You still think that morons will release this game anytime soon. I almost lost my faith and don't want to get hyped each and every time i see a new batch of screenies released. WTF!!! Under development for past few years and still no announcement. Too bad for a company like Blizzard.



They'll announce the Beta date soon enough. There'll be a conference in May this year.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> They'll announce the Beta date soon enough. There'll be a conference in May this year.



I used to hear these kinda news very often and nothing will happen after that. Lets see what they'll bring this time. An excuse for delay or release date for beta.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Man its Blizzard and thats enough for me.
You see they released Starcraft 2 after 10 years from starcraft and what an epic game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ That wait doesn't mean that the company is doing some serious ****. If so, then most of the big companies will take decades to release the sequels, just to keep the hype up.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah you are right but still I have hope for this game. I seriously get frustated when they release batch screenies or something. I mean WTF?? Can't they release a gameplay trailer instead of that sh1t. Who have time to see those crap.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Man its Blizzard and thats enough for me.
> You see they released Starcraft 2 after 10 years from starcraft and what an epic game.


Why should they even bother with these P2P games? How many copies of D3 they gonna sell? 5 Million? 10 million max? When they have 11 Million customers ready to pay $15 a month, I think it's safe to assume that they are least bothered with D3. At least Runic games making sh!tload of money from diablo fans, thanks to Blizzard.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> At least Runic games making sh!tload of money from diablo fans, thanks to Blizzard.



Torchlight II, eh??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 15, 2011)

*Eleventh Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 14th April, Blizzard released their eleventh batch of goodies for hitting the 800k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i.imgur.com/u5vbG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/o963U.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YVVQI.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

when the hell are they gonna release this. I think i must've saw a pretty good looking gameplay video a year ago. They haven't even announced a release date yet.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

.=pyro=. said:


> when the hell are they gonna release this. I think i must've saw a pretty good looking gameplay video a year ago. They haven't even announced a release date yet.



Will be released on Q1 2012.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

^^
there is still a lot of time left then.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ so late!!! The gameplay video i saw last year, was really not worth a wait this long. I seriously wonder what are they doing? They had every character and every move finalized since a long time back. The game graphics will look really bad for a 2012 game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ Yeah you are right. If they will release it too late then it would be a good game with average graphics.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 20, 2011)

Soumik said:


> They had every character and every move finalized since a long time back.



You obviously have _no_ idea about the development progress of Diablo III. So please abstain from spreading BS.



Soumik said:


> The game graphics will look really bad for a 2012 game.



A game's calibre isn't judged by its graphics. Atleast not _this_ game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> A game's calibre isn't judged by its graphics. Atleast not this game.


No offense bro but graphics are really important in any game. Graphics are the sole reason why I haven't played Starcraft 1 and Diablo 2 because they are too old. Yes I know that the guys who know about the series will play the game even if the game looks kinda outdated but if Blizzard want new comers then it will be a big factor.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
ok, graphics are important part of the game, but they aren't everything. and believe me by not playing the games you mentioned, you are the one who is in loss. I too didn't tried old games but it all changed when i played Deus ex 3-4 years back.Now i don't hesitate in trying old games..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 21, 2011)

*Twelfth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 20th April, Blizzard released their twelfth batch of goodies for hitting the 825k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i.imgur.com/O3NGO.png

*i.imgur.com/j6rJl.jpg





gameranand said:


> No offense bro but graphics are really important in any game. Graphics are the sole reason why I haven't played Starcraft 1 and Diablo 2 because they are too old. Yes I know that the guys who know about the series will play the game even if the game looks kinda outdated but if Blizzard want new comers then it will be a big factor.



Try to see what *.=Pyro=.* says above... you're the one missing out of a godlike gaming experience. For you, graphics may be the driving factor behind playing games but for the rest of the world...the _real_ gamers...the ones who are passionate about gaming...graphics is just an illusion...they just play it because the game itself is immersive...that speaks volumes of it's calibre...

Also, the graphics in Diablo III is just perfect...perfect enough to give it the _"world of Diablo"_ feel that is very important in this series. 

I'm not bashing your thoughts or such...just trying to make you see the light.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Look guys I totally understand you but all I am saying that its a important aspect for a game. Blizzard is also a company which runs to make money from money and if they want to attract new gamers then graphics are important. I already stated that graphics are great of this game and all gamers who know the name of the game will play it without thinking but thats not the case with everyone and Blizzard will lose many gamers because of that.

And for me the graphics are not the driving factor to play a game but yes its important for me. As I said I can't play games which have very low graphics quality. I do love old games and I still play many 6-7 years olds but graphics have to be up to a mark for me.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
come on, it won't lose any new gamers, everyone will play it when the game's ratings will be averaging above 90/100 and with developers like Blizzard thats like gonna happen for sure.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 21, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> ^^
> come on, it won't lose any new gamers, everyone will play it when the game's ratings will be averaging above 90/100 and with developers like Blizzard thats like gonna happen for sure.



Completely true.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> come on, it won't lose any new gamers, everyone will play it when the game's ratings will be averaging above 90/100 and with developers like Blizzard thats like gonna happen for sure.


Well we can only hope for that. I am never sure for any game. I have hope  

@offtopic
Pyro I guess you don't mind quoting you as just Pyro rather than complete .=Pyro=.
You know thats kinda long for me.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
we can be sure of some games. like Valve games and rockstar. Don't you believe that LA noire will get 90+ ratings??

@offtopic - 
nah bro, i dont mind.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> we can be sure of some games. like Valve games and rockstar. Don't you believe that LA noire will get 90+ ratings??


You know rating are not everything. Its what game is meant to deliver. If a game is hyped to do wonders and didn't but got a nice rating then IMHO its a sh1t. Take for example Crysis 2. I actually used to have faith in games but after Crysis 2 and DA2 from one of the best developer studios my faith is lost in dark.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
can't say anything against that, DA2 was sh1t allright.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah thats right. Both the games got 90+ rating but still they are waste but why??? Well DA2 was still good for me in terms of gameplay but the other one. Man they gave milestones for gaming and then this..... 
Well I am afraid about Diablo 3 because of these reasons. Also they haven't launched any gameplay videos yet so seriously I can't comment about this game until watching at least 1 or 2 gameplay videos. Although Blizzard is a great studios they gave Starcraft 2 game after 10 years and yet they delivered what it was meant to be but still can't say anything.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I am afraid about Diablo 3 because of these reasons. Also they haven't launched any gameplay videos yet so seriously I can't comment about this game until watching at least 1 or 2 gameplay videos.



Haven't launched gameplay videos?? 

Check original post. There are gameplay videos of all 5 classes along-with trailers (not to mention the crafting system video).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

I am talking about some other guy plays it. I mean kind of Demo to be precise because its been a long time since Diablo 2.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thirteenth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 26th April, Blizzard released their thirteenth batch of goodies for hitting the 850k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i.imgur.com/Jepyz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tKfbm.jpg


----------



## cooljeba (Apr 28, 2011)

really excited about this one..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 28, 2011)

cooljeba said:


> really excited about this one..



Glad to hear this... 

You might wanna get a hold of all six diablo books before D3 releases...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> You might wanna get a hold of all six diablo books before D3 releases...


Seriously bro. Who have time to read six books for a game. I am having trouble reading all books of my syllabus and you are suggesting to read six books for a game.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 28, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> You obviously have _no_ idea about the development progress of Blizzard North team. So please abstain from spreading BS.



Well... i should correct my statement - Its not all, but surely around 3 (out of 5/6... dont know) character types were created and working since almost 3 years ago...
Check this link : 
Youtube Video for Barbarian
This video was posted on Jun 28, 2008!!! I accept am not following Diablo 3 development. But, if you have half characters and environment ready by that time, should it really take another 4 years to launch the full game?

Graphics is big part for me. I would still play the game, but surely aging graphics will hold back some potential buyers. As hardcore fan, many might not agree to it, but its a fact. Only if it gets insanely high ratings everywhere(which hopefully it will), then it might hit to people's curiosity to give it a try. This is because the major part of the potential buyers next year, will probably not have played Diablo 2, which will be around 10 years old, hence, will have no idea about the game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2011)

Soumik said:
			
		

> Well... i should correct my statement - Its not all, but surely around 3 (out of 5/6... dont know) character types were created and working since almost 3 years ago...
> Check this link :
> Youtube Video for Barbarian
> This video was posted on Jun 28, 2008!!! I accept am not following Diablo 3 development. But, if you have half characters and environment ready by that time, should it really take another 4 years to launch the full game?
> ...


Exactly. I mean what the hell are they doing for these years. They can't call themselves a good developers by making a good game in 12 years for god sake. Also its never sure that the game will be perfect at the release and get high rating. As a gamer I have seen rise and fall of many hyped games and what not and still many gamers are still FPS and racing freaks so to draw their attention this game has to be exceptional in every department or it will just another game with 9+ rating resting in dust.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Seriously bro. Who have time to read six books for a game. I am having trouble reading all books of my syllabus and you are suggesting to read six books for a game.



Well I am not asking _you_ to read it. So don't fret. 



Soumik said:


> around 3 (out of 5/*6*... dont know) character types were created *and working* since almost 3 years ago...



...5/*6* characters?? Really?? Well I can't help you with that then, since you "_don't know_".

Besides 3 characters were not created when the game was officially announced. Only 2.



Soumik said:


> Check this link :
> Youtube Video for Barbarian
> This video was posted on Jun 28, 2008!!!



You really want to think I haven't seen this? You might wanna check the original post. You'll find this and a lot more videos there.
And besides, this video was shown off _before_ Blizzard gave D3 an engine change. So it doesn't count for much anyway right now..except for the feel to it.



Soumik said:


> I accept am not following Diablo 3 development.



Its about time.



Soumik said:


> But, if you have *half characters and environment ready by that time*, should it really take another 4 years to launch the full game?



Again your ignorance proves to be too much for me to comprehend.



Soumik said:


> Graphics is big part for me. I would still play the game, but surely *aging graphics* will hold back some *potential buyers*.



Ageing graphics? Right. 
D3 graphics are supposed to be artistic not photo-realistic. It's not one of your average games which needs extremely strong effects to make it come good. Doesn't matter what you think about its graphics..the game will still sell, and people will again be stripped off their social lives...history will repeat itself after around a decade...

Potential buyers? Well let's see. SC2 and WoW:Cataclysm broke every RTS and MMORPG record out there, respectively, within 24 hours of their release. I wonder now...



Soumik said:


> As hardcore fan, many might not agree to it, but its a fact. Only if it gets insanely high ratings everywhere(which hopefully it will), then it might hit to people's curiosity to give it a try. This is because *the major part of the potential buyers* next year, will probably not have played Diablo 2, which will be around 10 years old, hence, will have no idea about the game.



On the contrary, "_the major part of the potential buyers_" _will_ be the ones who played D2...and in the last 4 years, people who have seen the videos and followed the development(which is much more than you know) are getting hooked, and are currently dishing out D2 and its expansion so as to get their fingers flexed up just for the monster-killing in D3.
For people who have no idea about the previous game lore etc. Blizzard is going to implement an in-game system which will tell players the events that have led to D3 starting right up from the end of D2 expansion...or who knows, even right from D1.



gameranand said:


> Exactly. I mean what the hell are they doing for these years. *They can't call themselves a good developers* by making a good game in 12 years for god sake.



Just don't repeat this line. 

And what is the meaning of 12 years exactly?? Tell me...do you even know when D2 expansion was released??

Also in the time-span from D2 expansion to right now, Blizzard has released many other games. You _might_ have heard the names. Its something called WoW...and its expansions...not to mention SC2 as well.



gameranand said:


> Also its never sure that the game will be perfect at the release and get high rating.



Well that's why they are taking their time to finalize D3. To make it close to perfect, if not totally perfect.



gameranand said:


> As a gamer I have seen rise and fall of many hyped games and what not



"_As a gamer_"...right... you have a graphical palette of a nine-year old and you call yourself a gamer. A gamer doesn't get bothered by the visual effects...a gamer plays the game itself. Try to google what the definition of "gamer" is.

Try to play D2 in Nightmare or Hell mode..or forget D2...try to play Quake 3 in Nightmare...or better yet...try to play even level-six bots in Quake 3 CPMA...



gameranand said:


> and still many gamers are still FPS and racing freaks so to draw their attention this game has to be exceptional in every department or it will just another game with 9+ rating resting in dust.



Well, again search for definition of "gamer".
True gamers will play a game regardless of whatever genre a game belongs to so long as the _gameplay_ is upto scratch.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ Well u missed my point... I pointed u the video to show the date. As a diehard fan u must have seen it. If so much was already done... (2/5 - as u mentioned) its just too long a time for finalizing a game.

And if u are saying it doesnt care about bringing state of the art graphics, why would they take the pain to revamp the game engine 3 times? Just for physics and enemy AI?
U missed 'gameranand''s point and criticized his mistake of 12 years. DII:LOR came out in 2001.. and this game is supposed to have been in development since 2001 and tentative release date is 2012. Thats 11 years.. and its really a freaking long time. The company has been through alot in this time. People have been fired, it was taken over by Activision... people might have changed. Something being developed through so much change would not be the proper original idea.

Wikipedia Quote : "Video gamer: A person who enjoys playing video games." Obviously, if any aspect of the game doesnt make the gamer enjoy himself, he may choose to not play it. It doesnt make him not 'gamer'. I just googled as u asked.  Unless u have an online dictionary saying otherwise, i think u need to be more specific about the type of gamer u are mentioning.   

I played and completed Diablo 2 in 2003-2004, i loved it and replayed it with diff characters and mods etc (because i was studying). And well, next year i will probably not have time to check out game reviews anymore, let alone install and play anytime taking game. Unless u were a small kid when u completed Diablo 2, the diablo fans are all working now. And there itself D3 has lost a good amount of its prospective customers. Starcraft 2 was an amazing game on its own. U dont need to know the SC legacy to play it. AND, its visuals were really really good compared to other RTSs out there. WoW stared a long time back and it was a stellar hit. People are hooked onto it and want their alter egos to carry on longer. Its not a game you would play for hours. You can play for some time after work to take an escape into the fantasy world while still talking to and communicating with ur social circle. Hence, the expansions keep selling more and more. All who were hooked from the beginning will definitely buy the expansions. While in the case of D3, they have to hook in new players like SC2. And the best way to it is by putting on an amazing presentation of the game. Whatever be the quality of something, unless u have something to impress at the first glance, its difficult to reach the heart. If you look at the same genre games of D3, DA:O and DAII look a decade ahead in visual presentation. There are even older RPGs like Witcher, which look quite good. Though i agree DAII was crap. RPG games have taken a huge leap forward in story telling and visual presentation. Sorry to say, but in front of them, D3 just looks old. May eventually be like gold, but definitely old.
I am a Diablo fan, and i will buy this game. But i can say that none of my college friends with whom i learned to played the game.. will buy it. Some are only into multiplayer games(only CS and NFS) and their competitions, while some have left games altogather. The game is coming half a decade too late.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 30, 2011)

1. The game engine wasn't revamped three times. Just once. Enemy AI is hardly a matter concerning the engine. Their in-house engine allows them more freedom to make changes in the code should such a situation arise. Also the current one is far more stable than the one through which the reveal was done.

2. The game wasn't in serious consideration since 2001 itself. 2005 was the year when the rumors started of the third installment. During that time what was actually happening was that Blizzard was in the process of finalizing the core game-style and the art direction. Once that was done, you had the 2008 Paris conference reveal...the official reveal. The time frame for the game development should be considered from that point onwards. 3 years in game development isn't too much. If you feel otherwise I can't help you.

3. *Gamer - Wikipedia*. See it properly. None of the definitions contain the word "graphics".
Anand says that he doesn't play old games because of their graphics. That's the meaning of a gamer??

4. Regarding the prospective customers, Blizzard will lose nothing. Nothing whatsoever. Period. Whatever you say won't matter. I will say nothing regarding this from this point on.

5. Both you and Anand have the graphical palette of a nine-year old, unfortunately. Diablo doesn't need photo-realism to strengthen itself. Regarding storytelling, Blizzard knows it best.

*I would urge you guys to stop this Blizzard rant thing. This is a discussion thread and you guys are raging around. There is another section for that. I hope you realize this and let this thread be. Thank you.*


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2011)

*cough*

we'll talk later guyzz!! PM me if there's some news out!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 3, 2011)

*Fourteenth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 2nd May, Blizzard released their fourteenth batch of goodies for hitting the 875k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i.imgur.com/zxk5y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VwTRE.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> The game wasn't in serious consideration since 2001 itself. 2005 was the year when the rumors started of the third installment. During that time what was actually happening was that Blizzard was in the process of finalizing the core game-style and the art direction. Once that was done, you had the 2008 Paris conference reveal...the official reveal. The time frame for the game development should be considered from that point onwards. 3 years in game development isn't too much. If you feel otherwise I can't help you.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Development on Diablo III began in 2001 when Blizzard North was still in operation.


I guess its 11 years.


			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> search for definition of "gamer".





			
				soumik said:
			
		

> Wikipedia Quote : "Video gamer: A person who enjoys playing video games." *Obviously, if any aspect of the game doesn't make the gamer enjoy himself, he may choose to not play it. It doesn't make him not 'gamer'.* I just googled as u asked.  Unless u have an online dictionary saying otherwise, i think u need to be more specific about the type of gamer u are mentioning.


For me its graphics isn't that simple enough for anyone.


			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> Both you and Anand have the graphical palette of a nine-year old, unfortunately. Diablo doesn't need photo-realism to strengthen itself. Regarding storytelling, Blizzard knows it best.


They are really important aspect IMHO. After all Crysis 2 got a lot of criticism because its graphics were not upto the expectations and you know that.



			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> Regarding the prospective customers, Blizzard will lose nothing. Nothing whatsoever. Period. Whatever you say won't matter. I will say nothing regarding this from this point on.


If Blizzard are taking 11 years to make a game and losing customers then what type of game developer they are.


			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> Well that's why they are taking their time to finalize D3. To make it close to perfect, if not totally perfect.


If they are finalizing now then what the hell were they doing for so many years.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2011)

*Fifteenth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 7th May, Blizzard released their fifteenth batch of goodies for hitting the 900k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i.imgur.com/Ui38U.jpg

*i.imgur.com/on1Te.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Yyvim.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 13, 2011)

*External Beta in Q3 2011*



> Most importantly, the Diablo III external beta testing is expected to begin in Q3 of this year; that is July 1st - September 30th



*Source*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Follower System Unveiled*



			
				Jay Wilson said:
			
		

> They’re our versions of the hireling feature from Diablo II. We specifically wanted to change them from the notion of a faceless, nameless person that you hire to a distinct character who has a strong personality, strong views of the world, a unique class and chooses to follow you not because you pay them, but because they look at you as a great hero that they want to be around and help. We chose very specific characters, so each follower has a name, a personality and a class.



_For those who do not know, Jay Wilson is the game director of Diablo III._

*Source*

Other interviews have also popped up a few hours ago.

*Gameplanet*
*Ausgamers*
*FZ*
*GameStar*

The original post of this thread has been updated with the *Follower Reveal Trailer*.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

I hope that the followers in this game would be memorable like DAO because in most games NPC characters are not memorable. I would like to have a control over the AI followers because god knows what they will do and if I have a control over them then I can make my own playing style.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 19, 2011)

*Sixteenth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 18th May, Blizzard released their sixteenth batch of goodies for hitting the 925k 'Like' mark.
Below is the picture posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*i.imgur.com/EV9wU.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

Ah man, when it will be out in market. Desperately waiting for it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 19, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Ah man, when it will be out in market. Desperately waiting for it.



External Beta period is in Q3 2011.
It'll be out very soon.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

^^
hope so. really, the wait is killing me.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 25, 2011)

*Seventeenth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 24th May, Blizzard released their seventeenth batch of goodies for hitting the 950k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*www.diablofans.com/uploads/gallery/album_53/gallery_35514_53_222159.jpg

*www.diablofans.com/uploads/gallery/album_53/gallery_35514_53_69091.jpg

*www.diablofans.com/uploads/gallery/album_53/gallery_35514_53_71457.jpg

*www.diablofans.com/uploads/gallery/album_53/gallery_35514_53_15501.jpg

*www.diablofans.com/uploads/gallery/album_53/gallery_35514_53_188666.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 26, 2011)

*[DFans] Runestones Hit Official Site*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> Extensive character customization is one of the primary design goals for Diablo III. Players will have many ways to customize and build each of the five character classes, including charms, traits, enhancements, gems, armor, weapons, dyes, skills, and the feature we're highlighting in this article: runestones.



[YOUTUBE]8cTBZMWN9qg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OJNhePvAIHY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]A96-WOCeLsc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jTI5BzGDDWg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wkp-Nf_h-fo[/YOUTUBE]

*[DFans] Talisman Gets Cut*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> Well, I can say from feedback and testing we've made the decision to pull the Talisman from the initial release of the game.
> 
> It was a cool idea at its core, but right now it's just really too basic and doesn't provide anything you can't get from the armor and weapons you're equipping. It requires a lot of the player to invest time and energy into finding and storing yet another type of item just to add player stats. When they do all that, it's just to do something pretty boring that they can already do with awesome things like armor and weapons. Originally the Talisman had a much deeper design, but it proved very ambitious and it got whittled down over the years to a very basic +stat per single square. We like simplicity in our designs, but charms became superfluous in their purpose.
> 
> We really like the core idea, but we don't want to stop everything and spend a large amount of time trying to fix the Talisman, although we do have some great ideas already. So, it'll very likely come back in some form or another after the game ships. And be awesome.



*Source*


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

I liked the barbarian video.
Well glad that Talisman is out from the game. I didn't liked that idea of that anyways.


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

A new screenshot I got from gamespot. 
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2011/146/930659_20110527_screen001.jpg

Don't understand anything from this apart from the fact that its kind of skill and what the heck is deal with those round sphere like powers which for one is empty...Maybe Gaurav can help me..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 29, 2011)

*Eighteenth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 27th May, Blizzard released their eighteenth batch of goodies for hitting the 975k 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*www.blizzplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/wave_of_force_malewizard.jpg

*www.blizzplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/Diablo3_00101.jpg

*www.blizzplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/D3Witch_Doctor.jpg





gameranand said:


> A new screenshot I got from gamespot.
> *image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2011/146/930659_20110527_screen001.jpg
> 
> Don't understand anything from this apart from the fact that its kind of skill and what the heck is deal with those round sphere like powers which for one is empty...Maybe Gaurav can help me..



Those round spheres are Runestones.


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> Those round spheres are Runestones.


OK...So they basically increases the attack damage or defense like DAO and other RPGs right???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> OK...So they basically increases the attack damage or defense like DAO and other RPGs right???



It does a lot more than just increased damage.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2011)

^^ One hell of a Diablo follower you are Gaurav...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 30, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ One hell of a Diablo follower you are Gaurav...



I take it that's not a bad thing.


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> It does a lot more than just increased damage.


Ah OK. Thanks for the info.


			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> I take it that's not a bad thing.


Oh come on man. Its damn good thing for us actually as I don't have to go to any other site and read a lot of article to find something. I can always just ask you for the info..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I take it that's not a bad thing.



I never meant it in a bad context...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 1, 2011)

*Nineteenth Batch*


Spoiler



Well folks, on 31st May, Blizzard released their nineteenth batch of goodies for hitting the 1 million 'Like' mark.
Below are the pictures posted on Diablo's Facebook page.

*www.blizzplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/Dia-Barb-1680x1050.jpg

*www.blizzplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/Dia-WD-1680x1050.jpg

*www.blizzplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/Dia-Wizard-1680x1050.jpg

*www.blizzplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/Dia-Monk-1680x1050.jpg

*www.blizzplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/Dia-DH-1680x1050.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

@Gaurav- you are doing great, man. Bringing all these stuff to us. But why are you Spoiler tagging them, they are publicly available anyways, they aren't spoilers


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 1, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> @Gaurav- you are doing great, man. Bringing all these stuff to us.



Thank you.



.=Pyro=. said:


> But why are you Spoiler tagging them, they are publicly available anyways, they aren't spoilers



Less clutter.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 3, 2011)

*Twentieth Batch*


Spoiler



As we all know, Blizzard just recently released the 5 wallpapers for the 1 million 'Like' goal that was achieved on their Facebook page. Because the general consensus of the public was that those images were somewhat anti-climactic, Blizzard released to us a sixth, never-before-seen image of Tyrael, by Richard Brom on 2nd June. Let me also make it very clear that this is not a concept image, this is an artistic interpretation of the Archangel of Justice.

*www.diablofans.com/uploads/gallery/album_53/gallery_35514_53_83259.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 27, 2011)

*[BSN] Diablo III Beta Details Emerge*



> A few more details about the beta test have become available. Apparently certain US media outlets are invited to a NDA-briefing on July 27th, with the NDA expiring on August 1st. Thus it is expected that the beta starts at this date or only slightly afterwards. If previous beta tests are any indication, Blizzard randomly selects users who are signed up for their Battle.net service as participants. Usually this is done in multiple phase, so if you aren't one of the lucky bunch in the first phase, you might get selected for one of the follow up phases.
> 
> As for the actual release of the game, while there is no officially fixed date, Blizzard is working hard and still aiming for a release in 2011.



*Source*


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh i'm late to such most anticipated topic.

Well i have Diablo (1+hellfire), (2 and LOD).

everything finished except cow level 

diablo 1 lacks "run ability" . I have lack of patience to reach at a position by just walking.

Diablo 2 was legend, rock solid . Expansion adds some more labour.
Mount areat 's creatures were lovely specially
 Baal summon's , three at entrance of worldstones keep.
And big demon with a little driver on head. 

i'm waiting for Diablo3sooooooooooo badly.

But f****** Blizzard is just hanging it with no any clue.

Btw what i need from Diablo 3 is same thrill , improved management , IMPROVED GRAPHICS.
They are doing a lot experiments with Diablo 3.Hope not to spoil the soul of game. 

Lastly to BLIZZARD : too much. You are just killing fan's Diablo-phobia.

@GAURAV
thanx for this thread. I was thinking a few days ago that digit has no discussion on diablo.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> As for the actual release of the game, while there is no officially fixed date, Blizzard is working hard and still aiming for a release in 2011.


Glad to hear it.

@Kola 
Oh boy so much colors. Its a rarity to see so many colors in one post.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @Kola
> Oh boy so much colors. Its a rarity to see so many colors in one post.



well i posted it in late night. I have enough time to do that.

And these are not using my colourbox .So for why we don't use them.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 29, 2011)

Meanwhile I finished Diablo 1 all over again.Game still feels great!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 30, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Meanwhile I finished Diablo 1 all over again.Game still feels great!



How did it feel to come face to face with the Butcher once again??? 
Scary or nostalgic??? If it was me I'd be scared.


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

lol that butcher nothing knows except just continuous batting his big axe.SEE BELOW GIF

I able to beat him only if i use hit and town portal trick 

Play this gif

*www.gifs.net/Animation11/Creatures_and_Cartoons/Diablo/Butcher.gif


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 30, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> I able to beat him only if i use hit and town portal trick



Too bad this _trick_ isn't gonna happen in D3. The monsters are smarter and there are no TP's. Only skill and strategy is gonna save you then.


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

Will see diablo again eh..


----------



## Neuron (Jun 30, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> How did it feel to come face to face with the Butcher once again???
> Scary or nostalgic??? If it was me I'd be scared.



Kind of both.I'm playing Diablo on gameranger.Anyone can join if interested.



Kola2842 said:


> lol that butcher nothing knows except just continuous batting his big axe.SEE BELOW GIF
> 
> I able to beat him only if i use hit and town portal trick
> 
> ...



I think i have a much better tactic.Lock yourself or the butcher(this is harder) inside a room with windows.Butcher will keep jogging in front of the room.Keep firing arrows until he is done.
BTW great gif


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2011)

I heard diablo 3 is not using havoc ... Any details???


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ It was used initially but later it was replaced by in house engine.


----------



## Omi (Aug 3, 2011)

One of my dearest and favorite game got overrun by the evil of the Corporate Greed
Diablo III Hands-On Preview - Real Money in a Virtual World - PC Previews at GameSpot
This is a really sad news, real money in game. Constant Internet Connection for  single player just like Starcraft

I may not play this one, just don't want to abuse the Diablo title
Putting real money in a game will spoil the fun


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't get...does it require internet for single player campaign??


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 3, 2011)

^^Yes..Like Assassins Creed 2, internet connection should always be turned on, regardless of what mode you're playing.
The game will return back to the main menu is theres any sort of disconnection.

Blizzard is with Activision now remember? These things should be obvious now


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2011)

^oh now i get , same as Assassins Creed 2   i'll also play diablo3 without internet.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> i'll also play diablo3 without internet.



Lol!!!..got it. me too 
Took an oath that i ll do that for every Activision's game. haha


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2011)

Ha ha nice oath

btw what that real money thing means?


----------



## Omi (Aug 4, 2011)

It means you can auction items in real Dollars $$$, what you find you can auction it.
A small part of it will go to blizzard, that will mean people with money can buy things out easily without playing much. The game may become bad due to that, its seriously terrible. Its quality will degrade, people will play game to earn money than to enjoy.
The whole purpose of the game gets a new turn


----------



## Alok (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh...... means cheat(get strong weapon without playing) using money. This is bad...

stop making crap changes and just release that ****


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

I read a news on gamespot that developers are putting hard work to release this game this year. Lets hope they do.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 7, 2011)

*Beta Gameplay*
[YOUTUBE]vbGeuFkZIMI[/YOUTUBE]

*Class Crests*
[YOUTUBE]iPdoknYAbXw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2011)

^^cool skills, specially witch doctor and Monk.
But i'll start first playthrough as barbarian.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^cool skills, specially witch doctor and Monk.
> But i'll start first playthrough as barbarian.


They are closest to warriors ??


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> They are closest to warriors ??



yeah same as DAO human warrior high strength , high fatigue , dualist etc.... 

btw i saw a video on youtube related auction. *We can auction our weapons , then are there a lot unique weapon sets????*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 7, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> btw i saw a video on youtube related auction. *We can auction our weapons , then are there a lot unique weapon sets????*



Check *this* thread for the best possible explanation of the AH system and how it enforces Blizzard's stand on the reduction(and hopefully, the removal) of third party item stores.


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2011)

^^thanks it is very helpful.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh boy selling inventory for real money. For a single player RPG thats bad. Its good for MMORPG but in single player game I guess whats in game should remain in game. My opinion.


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

^^actually I don't like this so i'll play offline


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^actually I don't like this so i'll play offline


Same here I don't like this idea either. I'll also play offline only.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Same here I don't like this idea either. I'll also play offline only.





Kola2842 said:


> ^^actually I don't like this so i'll play offline



There is no offline mode. You'll have to remain connected to the Internet in order to play D3 single-player.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Alok (Aug 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> There is no offline mode. You'll have to remain connected to the Internet in order to play D3 single-player.
> 
> Have a nice day.



 do u know Assassins Creed 2 has same thing but i play it offline so............you know what to do


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 9, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> you know what to do



I wouldn't do that with Diablo III.


----------



## Alok (Aug 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I wouldn't do that with Diablo III.



I'll do anything with Diablo 3 to play it as i like


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just loved Diablo 2 Lord of the destruction, Ive played with few times but you know never completed the series due to my exams. I think it was released in 04-05, I had the demo version. I used to play the demo version repeatedly 

I always played with barbarian character, raw power 
Now college days are over ;( 
Cant play day long damn i miss playing it day to day. BTw some help, Ive Diable LOD but whats with ext pack, more story ?

This time I will complete it but have to play on the weekends  :/


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 17, 2011)

Eh , this DRM **** is really annoying. Being online to play SINGLE-PLAYER is taking things too far. Now Blizzard has lost it's biggest consumers - Kola2842 and GamerAnand 

It's games like these that DESERVE to be pirated.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2011)

Agreed. I first pirated DAO but then I actually bought the Ultimate Edition just because game was great and it deserved my money and it didn't require me to be online all the time. Just one time activation and I am done. Activation can be done my any means I mean even with a phone but being online is sick.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 17, 2011)

*[Kokatu] “Inferno” Difficulty Level Confirmed (Today at Gamescom)*

It was already known that there would be afourth possible difficulty called "Inferno". It just got a good shot of confirmation.



			
				Jay Wilson said:
			
		

> Monsters will see an increase in health, damage, damage resistances and aggression in Inferno. They’ll also have access to a larger suite of powers in Inferno, making minions and boss monsters even tougher. Expect a tougher game across the board, with broader than ever challenges even for the most skilled demon hunters.
> 
> “The idea was that we wanted a difficulty mode where the entire game was viable,” Wilson says. “So you don’t have to pick and choose key areas [to replay].” Diablo III’s Inferno difficulty, he says, will be “very difficult, very challenging,” presenting a “flattened” difficulty experience that Blizzard hopes will provide a more balanced, but more challenging end game for Diablo diehards.
> 
> That “flattened” difficulty will mean, Blizzard hopes, that players revisit the entire world of Diablo III seeking bigger and bolder challenges, not just go on “Mephisto runs” or fight a specific breed of minion in search of experience points and sweet loot drops.



*Source*

Stay tuned for more news as Gamescom 2011 rolls on....


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmm harder than hell.....ok..more difficult=>more exp and better loot

*btw these images r attrating me but....*


Spoiler


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 19, 2011)

*[GC] Diablo III wins Best PC Game award*

What the headline says.... 

*Source (Includes other award winners as well... including BF3!!!)*


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2011)

??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I'll play it on normal as I haven't completed any previous Diablo games but I am really looking forward to play this one.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 20, 2011)

^^You have to play the entire Diablo series.Else you are no gamer.It's never late.Or at least you should play D2.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

I already had a healthy discussion over this subject that why I haven't played previous Diablo games and Why I won't play them either. 
Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 20, 2011)

May be you should atleast give the demo versions a try....Well,anyway why should i bother


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

I had tried full version bro not demo versions.


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2011)

Still there is "*Its too early to......*"


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2011)

Well saw on youtube that minimum level of enemy will level 61 for Inferno Difficulty .In d2 top monster level was at 85 but player was able to raise its level at 99.
Players will have to max out their character by
reaching the level 60 player cap, only then can they tackle Inferno
difficulty


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh boy way too many levels. I'll be playing with this much level cap after quite a long time.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 24, 2011)

*[Blizzard] New Diablo 3 Community Site Online*

Blizzard has just opened up the *D3 Beta Community Website* for business! This community site and forum will be used for any/all future information regarding Diablo 3.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[Blizzard] New Diablo 3 Community Site Online*
> 
> Blizzard has just opened up the *D3 Beta Community Website* for business! This community site and forum will be used for any/all future information regarding Diablo 3.


Who needs that when we have you.


----------



## Alok (Aug 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Who needs that when we have you.



yes , he catch and share every little change made by Blizzard.
@gaurav you have my thanks.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Who needs that when we have you.





Kola2842 said:


> yes , he catch and share every little change made by Blizzard.
> @gaurav you have my thanks.



Thank you people. 
Stay tuned for more info because it looks like the Beta's just around the corner!!


----------



## Alok (Aug 27, 2011)

*Prepare yourself coz this time according to many sources 30/11/2011 is the big date*
November 2011 to be the greatest month in video gaming history - GameSpot Forums - System Wars
.
.
.
Diablo III Video Game for PC / Windows


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 27, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> *Prepare yourself coz this time according to many sources 3/11/2011 is the big date*
> November 2011 to be the greatest month in video gaming history - GameSpot Forums - System Wars
> .
> .
> ...



This is all BS.


----------



## Alok (Aug 28, 2011)

Found it on diii.net.
*if there are cows in the game?

Play this gif**i51.tinypic.com/2hn2c8o.gif


			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> Jay Wilson: ” You want to know
> if there are cows in the game?
> That’s a good question! That is,
> what everyone wants to know
> ...





Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> This is all BS.



may be. Rumors........


----------



## Maddd (Sep 5, 2011)

^^cow level in diablo 2 was great fun and enjoying

Nice gif


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

*Diablo 3 beta screenshots leaked*

*i51.tinypic.com/28sm05l.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/wme23b.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/30cbq5v.jpg
*i56.tinypic.com/wcg6m0.jpg
*i54.tinypic.com/nfiudu.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/x5z9ew.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/11vqi55.jpg

*i51.tinypic.com/ane938.jpg.................


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks nice but not exceptional though.


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

^^Exceptions and exclamations will be there when you'll see and control it on your monitor.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^Exceptions and exclamations will be there when you'll see and controll it on your monitor.



I hope so.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Blizzard] The F&F Beta Testing Has Begun, No NDA*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> FYI, we’re getting very close to starting the closed public beta test for Diablo III. You might start seeing some new reports about the beta client as we’ve begun limited external testing with employees and their families, and there is no non-disclosure agreement (NDA) for that. We look forward to sharing more info about the beta test in the near future. Stay tuned.
> 
> If you have a beta license, you are free to show, share, or talk about any portion of the beta content to which you have access, as this beta test is not confidential.



This means the official closed public beta will start in about a week or two.


----------



## Alok (Sep 8, 2011)

^^yeah! F&f beta is underway...... *Btw after a lot thinking i decided  that "i'll buy diablo 3 legit copy" coz i want to join battle.net(and some more reasons) 
AND IF any good crack will be there then 'll use it.*

Beta footage 
[youtube]4gQHuRqLGP8[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2011)

If this game deserves my money then I'll buy it even after completing the game to show tribute to developers of not then there its always another way around.


----------



## Alok (Sep 8, 2011)

Wizard vs skeleton king
[youtube]66NxemArSu4[/youtube]


----------



## Maddd (Sep 8, 2011)

@kola2842 nice video, waiting for diablo 3.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Wizard vs skeleton king
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ossum!!Pure hack and slash fun!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 9, 2011)

Other videos from the same user who uploaded "Wizard vs Skeleton King":


[YOUTUBE]TiCwATxb0a0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6SOyz0I5d7w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jEAue3PL_4U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mqBoXVCHbXU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cCh1sL-nfQ8[/YOUTUBE]​
Enjoy!! 

_*Note: I have all these on my HDD (in 720p).*_


----------



## Alok (Sep 10, 2011)

*Stone of Recall*
*i55.tinypic.com/205t94g.jpg
A Stone of Recall is a spell that
opens a portal to the closest
Horadrim magical gateway. This
spell (formerly known as Town
Portal)
Town Portals were present in
early Diablo III development. They
were removed in 2010 as the
developers found them
exploitative, in that they allowed
players to too easily escape
danger in battle. Town Portals
remained out of the game for
over a year, until they returned
during development in 2011, as
revealed in a Bashiok forum post
in June 2011.
Though they are back in the
game, there are limitations on
TPs, to prevent players from
using them as escape portals
during combat. They have also
gained a new name, Stone of
Recall


			
				BLIZZARD said:
			
		

> There are, however, limitations to
> the new Stone of Recall. *It is now
> a spell which must be channeled
> for ten seconds, an exact
> ...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 10, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> *Stone of Recall*
> *i55.tinypic.com/205t94g.jpg
> A Stone of Recall is a spell that
> opens a portal to the closest
> ...



So? This is old news.


----------



## Alok (Sep 11, 2011)

OH but i noticed it yesterday


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 11, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> OH but i noticed it yesterday





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a 3-part playthrough of the Witch Doctor. The guy does a commmentary-cum-gameplay type video, which is actually better than watching just the gameplay. Enjoy!!

[YOUTUBE]J4tnIwPWsQI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AcHJIK49pJM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UfSNC8UIpkM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alok (Sep 20, 2011)

Beta client leaked . But you can start campaign only if you have beta licence.

Server emulation is in progress -45%

At diablo3emu.com/


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 20, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Beta client leaked . But you can start campaign only if you have beta licence.



Beta client was out long ago. And obviously you won't be able to play if you've haven't been invited.


----------



## Alok (Sep 20, 2011)

GOURAV said:
			
		

> Beta client was out long ago. And
> obviously you won't be able to
> play if you've haven't been
> invited.


*But now you can play as server emulation is 50%(PLAYABLE)*
goto 
diablo3emu.com/ enjoy  you have beta invitation

Its in progress. Currently no monster but waking and hithing air.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2011)

Now we are talking. Loved that gameplay video and really liked it. I hope Gaurav gets the invitation so that he can share his views with us.


----------



## Alok (Sep 21, 2011)

Public beta live.



gameranand said:


> I hope Gaurav gets the invitation so that he can share his views with us.



yeah at least one from tdf should get beta licence.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I hope Gaurav gets the invitation so that he can share his views with us.



Even if I did get an invite, I wouldn't be able to play it because of my f-ing system. 

No. I didn't get an invite. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Kola2842 said:


> Public beta live.



Indeed. Below is the official quote:



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> The fiery gates leading to the Burning Hells have begun to swing open, and the Diablo III beta test is officially underway. Invitations to participate in the beta test are now being delivered to the chosen heroes....



*ForceStrategyGaming* will continually pump out content over the Beta period. Check him out.
Below are the first 3 videos as of now. Stay tuned for more.

[YOUTUBE]dHLzcl7IwxM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]0kIGEt5iYfQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5BHPWb4T5XI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Neuron (Sep 21, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Even if I did get an invite, I wouldn't be able to play it because of my f-ing system.


How bad is your system?I don't think D3 will require a monstrous config.A basic 9400gt would suffice or atleast that's what i think.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Indeed. Below is the official quote:
> 
> 
> > The fiery gates leading to the Burning Hells have begun to swing open, and the Diablo III beta test is officially underway. Invitations to participate in the beta test are now being delivered to the chosen heroes....


May the spirit of Arkaine bless me with a copy of D3 beta.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 21, 2011)

Neuron said:


> How bad is your system?



How bad?

*Intel GMA 950*. I think this sums it up.


----------



## Maddd (Sep 21, 2011)

I like Diablo series . Eagerly waiting for this one but drm thing is bad as i use internet by nokia pc suit(slow).


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 21, 2011)

Maddd said:


> I like Diablo series . Eagerly waiting for this one but drm thing is bad as i use internet by nokia pc suit(slow).



If your connection is stable (i.e, if you don't disconnect every few seconds) then you've got nothing to worry about. 
You won't have lag while playing on the Battle.Net 2.0 servers. This is the result of a new type of client-server architecture that they have put through.


----------



## Alok (Sep 21, 2011)

^^even i use nokia pc suit. Connection is stable but slow.....but as you saying ..nice very nice. I'll buy it for sure.


----------



## Alok (Sep 22, 2011)

Hands on beta !!
Looks quite positive.


			
				beta tester named digital_force said:
			
		

> *Best. Sound. Effects. Ever.
> *The Barbarian’s attack are
> BRUTAL
> *I explored EVERY inch of my first
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2011)

is beta version available for all?
whats the size,req,?...

link plzzz


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2011)

I have given that like above.
Ok again Diablo 3 Open Beta Server Emulator
size : approx 2.3gb
but while using emulated server you can only roam around ,no items , no monster.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> but while using emulated server you can only roam around ,no items , no monster.



but then there'll be no fun!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 23, 2011)

*[DFans] The Official Item Page Is Up*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> It’s in your best interest to bedeck yourself in quality pieces of equipment. Belts, rings, sandals and similar accoutrements aren’t just for looking good - these items are often enchanted to make you swifter or safer. Some can even enhance your skills.



*The Official D3 Item Page*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[BNet] Diablo 3 Targeted Release Pushed Back*



> We commonly use the term “soon” when referring to Blizzard releases, because we know that no matter how hard we’re working to reach a target, we’re not going to compromise and launch a game before it’s ready. For Diablo III, we were aiming to launch by the end of 2011. As we’re announcing globally today, our new target for the game is early 2012.



*Click to see the full quote*.


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2011)

BLIZZARD said:
			
		

> release for game is early 2012


^^ok now i'm addicted to it.

Its good , i want complete satisfaction from it, i want it close to my expectation.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2011)

Beta tester have given this very positive means that final release will also be awesome. Just waiting to play this awesome game. Oh my 2012 is nice year. Diablo, Mass Effect and Ghost recon real nice.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 23, 2011)

Diablo 3 confirmed for early 2012 release!! 
Diablo III – Release Planned for Early 2012 | EGMNOW 

ME3, Ghost recon FS, Diablo 3 must buys confirmed(for me)


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

Night view , Zoom view in Town , Rune Target........
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/633/medium/washed-out-bridge.jpg
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/633/medium/zoom-town-talk.jpg
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/633/medium/rune-target.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

Now we are talking. Awesome just awesome. Thanks for the screenshots as playing youtube on mobile on 2G network is pain in the ass for me.


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

Same i do . Airtel is Petty fast here , but have to play 240p

More beta invites have started , keep checking your battle.net account.

(wish i had a legit blizzard game)


----------



## Alok (Sep 28, 2011)

Some more images..........
*media.bestofmicro.com/,E-K-308972-3.jpg
*media.bestofmicro.com/,E-M-308974-3.jpg
*media.bestofmicro.com/,E-N-308975-3.jpg
*media.bestofmicro.com/,E-P-308977-3.jpg


----------



## Alok (Oct 2, 2011)

Witch doctor has a skill to transform monsters (big bosses are immune) into chickens.
*i55.tinypic.com/20pu32f.jpg*i54.tinypic.com/3148fbm.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 2, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Witch doctor has a skill to transform monsters (big bosses are immune) into chickens.
> *i55.tinypic.com/20pu32f.jpg*i54.tinypic.com/3148fbm.jpg




Yes, indeed. Its called Hex. Not so sure about the viability of the skill, but I guess the runed skill effects will be somewhat better.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 2, 2011)

That chicken looks fake.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2011)

Chicken looks like it is not in game but is added externally.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 3, 2011)

^ Yes.. it looks to me like that too.


----------



## Alok (Oct 5, 2011)

Noticed some *SANSKRIT* words in d3. 
Like *"Chakram"* -  one of demon hunter skills
*"Mantra"* - monk reference


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

Thats cool. Now we have our ancient language in game. Even though I was not good at this language but still this feature makes me proud of that language.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 6, 2011)

*atti uttam!!! Another reason to be proud of (considering those shitty japanese attack names in anime). *


----------



## Alok (Oct 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> this feature makes me proud of that language.



it makes me proud of our glorious history and magnificant language.

Monk Profiled................................
..[youtube]cVUBFcyLtXY[/youtube]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2011)

so are you guys playing the beta or what?


----------



## Alok (Oct 7, 2011)

^^i'm currently playing beta with emulated server * by which i can use all skills upto level13 and can manually spawn monster and kill them , items are equipable now.*


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2011)

you mean only testing game for fun?
nice...
so diablo 3 is set to arrive in 2012 Q1?


----------



## Alok (Oct 7, 2011)

^^yeah its q1 12.


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

......bad tactics sucks......
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/585/rage-comic-d3-jay-buy_MengNa.jpg

*This DRM going to be historical , will see what results they get after release. *


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2011)

Whats so special about this DRM ??


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

This preventing us to play a damm awaited game.

Ok i'll buy it but still not sure if it'll run nicely.
*Try diablo 2 on battle.net once and you'll know the matter.

When i click anything it takes 2 sec to happen. sucks hard.*

DRM don't only check for online status . It includes monster counts , items and npc. Also i heard your character will be stored online.(nearly impossible to hack/crack.)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2011)

Man thats a serious problem specially when you are in combat.


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah and if someone manage to "crack" then we'll face dumb AI.

So atleast in India , i thing this is biggest fail in Gaming(for diablo fans).

Not sure about sales : increase or decrease??.
Decrease IMO.

Who'll buy if he is not able to play ?


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Not playing this s**t.... kingdoms of amalur will be way better.  
(No,  I am not calming myself by saying it.) Judging from what you said it is a very bad design choice if the game tries to sync every time you make a move(wtf??). 
Diablo 3 DRM Requires Constant Internet Connection – Until You Crack It, Of Course | TechCrunch


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

Only "diablo crazy" like me . And they are not much in numbers.

@saumik good choice.......i'm cursing the day i played old diablo games.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 16, 2011)

I too played diablo 2 when i was in class 9.. good times.. it being the second pc game i played... i would love to play it.. but theres too much online hassle... I am not advertising Kingdoms of amalur but EA has totally recognised the indian  gaming audience.. even Syndicate is available for pre-order on their site for 539 bucks.(once again f**k bethesda)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2011)

If this is the case then sorry blizzard I am better without your AAA game because you are not the only RPG developer who make awesome games. I have other options too.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 17, 2011)

Online play will *NOT* be laggy. Check your facts before posting.

I'd like to see another ARPG matching the awesomeness of Diablo.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Diablo 3 Combat Will Be Lag-Free; PayPal Supported


> According to the testers, Blizzard has developed a secure and tamper-proof method of client/server communication that allows the local client to handle its own calculations and send the data to the server for verification. Latency is eliminated because the client does not wait for the server to respond, but instead moves on as business as usual. However, the server inspects the data for tampering, and if it detects foul play, it will disconnect the player from the network.


Based on this it isn't supposed to. But he played the beta. I surely do not know his pings,etc etc... I assumed it was decent enough. 
Speaking of action-rpgs, it depends on the player.. Witcher 2... perhaps? lol.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 18, 2011)

*[Blizzard] Peer Not Into the Shadows of The Hells*

_... for there is always something peering back._

Today Blizzard released two pictures which look to be cut from a cinematic scene in Diablo III. One portraying Leah looking rather bewildered, and another introducing an enormous creature who doesn't look too friendly. With Blizzcon right around the corner (October 21st-22nd), one could imagine this is a sign of things to come. With the Beta released and much about the game now on display at the Diablo III site, what else could Blizzard wow us with while not giving too much away? Could these images be leading up to our first look at the introduction cinematic, or a trailer of some sort? We'll have to wait and see.

*us.media3.battle.net/cms/gallery/IZ4CJMI0GIVL1318868316877.jpg
*us.media1.battle.net/cms/gallery/87QSZDE3UNTG1318868327150.jpg​
There is also an interesting piece of text going with the pictures.

_"Man's pleasures give way to pain. His truths are buried in the shroud of lies. It is this time when Hell shall reign. While all of man dies."_ - From the Guhawj Cave Inscriptions in Kehjistan, inked in blood by an unknown author.​
*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

This would be a damn good. I hope so and expect that from blizzard but I don't like the idea of being online to play the game. If someone payed for the product then they should have option to play either offline or online.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> This would be a damn good. I hope so and expect that from blizzard but I don't like the idea of being online to play the game. If someone payed for the product then they should have option to play either offline or online.



Well I don't really love the online-only thing as well. But what you've got to understand is that this has been done and dusted. Blizzard will put it through no matter what. And contrary to popular belief, this won't decrease the player base or anything like that. 

Of course you are entitled to have your opinions about this. But once again, this will happen and players will still buy and play it. I recommend you to play it too, regardless.

On another note, stay tuned for Blizzcon this week. Its gonna be a blast.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

Will purchase after reading reviews not before that.


----------



## Alok (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't care any review for this game. Will buy as soon it comes on Flipkart.

Some new environment concept art.
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/ss50-hires1.jpg
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/ss61-hires1.jpg
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/ss59-hires1.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 19, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Some new environment concept art.
> *diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/ss50-hires1.jpg
> *diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/ss61-hires1.jpg
> *diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/ss59-hires1.jpg



The first one is new. The rest are old.


----------



## Alok (Oct 19, 2011)

^ok

btw blizzcon 2011 set to start in some days , May be we'll see some cinematics from game.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 19, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ok
> 
> btw blizzcon 2011 set to start in some days , May be we'll see some cinematics from game.



Indeed we will. 



			
				Blizzcon 2011 said:
			
		

> *Saturday, October 22nd, 3:00 PM - 4:00 PM PDT (Pacific Daylight Time)
> Blizzard Cinematics: Diablo III - Making of 'Black Soulstone'.
> 
> Take a look at Diablo III's epic cutscenes. Join the cinematics team for a look at how they capture the world of Sanctuary.*



Complete schedule below:
1) *Friday, October 21st*
2) *Saturday, October 22nd*

I'll be sitting in front of my PC the whole of Saturday and Sunday and gobble up all the D3 panels.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2011)

And then post the experience here for us.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> And then post the experience here for us.



Hmm. I'll post the Youtube links.


----------



## Alok (Oct 22, 2011)

here is......
*Diablo 3 Cinematic : Black Soulstone - Blizzcon2011*
[youtube]-RZGv_IsYzc[/youtube]

something very fat and big


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 22, 2011)

While Blizzard turned 20 this year, they're also celebrating Diablo's 15-year anniversary. Senior Vice President of Story & Franchise Development, Chris Metzen, covers the past, present, and future of the Diablo franchise in this very nostalgic video.

[YOUTUBE]kLedw4HACNc[/YOUTUBE]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Kola2842 said:


> here is......
> *Diablo 3 Cinematic : Black Soulstone - Blizzcon2011*
> [youtube]-RZGv_IsYzc[/youtube]
> 
> something very fat and big



That is Azmodan, the Lord of Sin. 

I'm hyper-excited!!!


----------



## Alok (Oct 22, 2011)

You mean another prime evil


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 22, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> You mean another prime evil



No. Azmodan's a Lesser Evil. He wishes he was a Prime Evil, though.


----------



## Alok (Oct 22, 2011)

And i noticed a Lady Diablo . What about it ? Will Diablo posses Leah?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 22, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> And i noticed a Lady Diablo . What about it ? Will Diablo posses Leah?



That is what _everyone_ is wondering. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Alok (Oct 23, 2011)

[youtube]lLFAYh8M4cg[/youtube]
[youtube]HlsLCa1eE1o[/youtube]
[youtube]DafMgVWR7rg[/youtube]
[youtube]SnDCmvWqG5s[/youtube]


----------



## dippi_taurus (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone checked the Collector's Edition of Diablo III yet?  Anyone already booked the game?


----------



## Alok (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is collectors edition*i2.cdnds.net/11/42/618w_diablo_3_collectors_edition.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 24, 2011)

_*Kola2842* had put up the links for *Gameplay and Auction House Panel* but I'm posting a new singular link for better continuity. There's still no singular link available for the *Sounds of Sanctuary Panel* yet, so please bear with the current ones._

*Blizzcon 2011 Diablo III Panels*

*Day 1*

*Gameplay and Auction House Panel*
[YOUTUBE]-sX8JfTfktc[/YOUTUBE]

*Sounds of Sanctuary Panel*
[YOUTUBE]BtxJvliCZKA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]wU3Dv1XNKyY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Yfyx-ERMRNc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]P6fXYBa-tnA[/YOUTUBE]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Day 2*

*Lore Panel*
[YOUTUBE]JgE9t9IoFHs[/YOUTUBE]

*Open Q&A Panel*
[YOUTUBE]eEWGXqWRSew[/YOUTUBE]

*Making of 'Black Soulstone' Cinematic Panel*
[YOUTUBE]N-gNsbL6BmA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## dippi_taurus (Oct 25, 2011)

Have any of you guys pre-ordered the game? I'm trying to pre-order The Collector's Edition on Amazon. Has anyone ordered anything from Amazon. What do you guys think of the website. Are they reliable? Please help because the game's gonna be a present to my friend. Its urgent.


----------



## Alok (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't preorder cause i want cash on delivery. Will buy when it comes on flipkart.

And yes Amazon is reliable.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 25, 2011)

dippi_taurus said:


> Have any of you guys pre-ordered the game? I'm trying to pre-order The Collector's Edition on Amazon. Has anyone ordered anything from Amazon. What do you guys think of the website. Are they reliable? Please help because the game's gonna be a present to my friend. Its urgent.



Amazon doesn't ship to India.


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2011)

*A new form of Diablo*
strange four hands and not as muscular.
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/543/medium/Diablo_full.jpg


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2011)

*Beta patch applied , new screens*
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/633/medium/char-creation-beta-v5.jpg
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/633/medium/wizard-zweihander2.jpg
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/633/medium/leorics-sword1.jpg
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/633/medium/boss-arcane-enchanted-beta-v5.jpg


----------



## Alok (Nov 20, 2011)

Diablo 3 act 2 , 3 and 4 loading screens

*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/2DUI_Bnet_LoadingScreen_ActII.jpg*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/2DUI_Bnet_LoadingScreen_ActIII.jpg
*spoiler alert spoiler alert : don't see or you'll be spoiled*


Spoiler



*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/505/medium/2DUI_Bnet_LoadingScreen_ActIV.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 20, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> *spoiler alert spoiler alert : don't see or you'll be spoiled*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Technically, Acts II and III are spoilers as well. 

*Spoiler Info*



Spoiler



Act II - Caldeum
Act III - Bastion's Keep
Act IV - Heaven


----------



## Alok (Nov 22, 2011)

BIG SPOILER , click at your own risk


Spoiler



*ACT BOSSES**diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/662/act_bosses.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 22, 2011)

More... 



Spoiler



*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2011/november/bosswindow2.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2011)

So many spoilers. Any spoiler free info ??


----------



## Alok (Nov 23, 2011)

^beta patch 6 applied. 

Detailed info here   
Diablo: IncGamers » Upon Closer Inspection #10: Beta v6 Screenshot Analysis


----------



## Alok (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Diablo . 
15th anniversary.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Dec 7, 2011)

*Artisan Update*

Blizzard has officially updated their site with any and all information regarding the Artisans. 



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> As you adventure through the exotic expanses of Kehjistan and plumb the treasure-filled depths of the Tristram Cathedral, you’re going to attract the attention of townsfolk who hear of your destiny to combat the demonic invasion. Some of them will be inclined to help you in your fight for the survival of Sanctuary…and a select few will serve as long-time companions,taking to your caravan as you cross the world and ensuring you’re always well armored and supplied: the Diablo III Artisans.
> 
> The Jeweler, Blacksmith, and Mystic are equipped to provide you with unique benefits and services. Each of these gifted crafters has received their own page complete with story, images of the visual progression of their camps, recipes, and key features.



Find out about these valuable cohorts and other new Diablo III features *here*.

*Source*


----------



## Alok (Dec 11, 2011)

Opening cinematic tonight .  .   .   .   .    .

[Youtube]4dIcuZOvDTg[/youtube]          .           .            .         .


----------



## Alok (Dec 19, 2011)

*Blizzard Holidays*
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/516/medium/xmas-2011-concert.jpg

*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/516/medium/xmas-2011-grinch-wd.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 5, 2012)

*Diablo's 15 Year Anniversary Page Up*

*"A little fun" page* was added to the Diablo III website. Here we get a overview of which each Diablo game brought us, a timeline of all the Diablo events, as well as three videos, enjoy!

*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2011/december/anniversary.jpg



> All Hell breaks loose...
> was one of the original advertising slogans for Diablo, and to this day it feels appropriately prophetic. When we unleashed Diablo at the end of 1996, we were proud of the game and eager to share it with anyone willing to delve into the deepest, darkest dungeons on a quest to destroy a legendary evil.
> 
> The series is now 15 years old, and it’s changed and grown in a number of ways, some of which we couldn’t have possibly anticipated when we started work on our first action-RPG. Diablo’s continued legacy is due, first and foremost, to a great community that embraced the series’ unique brand of multiplayer gaming -- a community that continues to find ways to coax more secrets and power out of the world of Sanctuary.



*Source*


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2012)

Approved by Korean grb but without RMAH....


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2012)

New Artwork Of Barberian
*diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/509/medium/artwork-class-barbarian04-full.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2012)

Any one here playing beta here? How is it?

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 16, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Any one here playing beta here?


Nope. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> How is it?


Living up to the hype (--the beta atleast--).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 17, 2012)

I will probably try it, once I'm back to my batcave. 

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Any one here playing beta here? How is it?



Wish I had an invite


----------



## Alok (Jan 17, 2012)

^^wish i had legit d2.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^wish i had legit d2.



You don't? 

I do. And the expansion as well.


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2012)

^^hey i have all of them (d1+hellfire , d2+lod) but non-genuine.


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 18, 2012)

> I do. And the expansion as well.



Ditto, played & completed D2 & LOD (normal mode) via co-op few months ago


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2012)

Some system changes like Removal of identification scroll , nephalem cube , mystic artisan etc..

Systems Changes - Diablo III


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

Jay Wilson said release is nearing.

Jay Wilson Tells Korea Diablo III Release Date is Nearing | Blizzplanet.com

*Update :* beta patch 10 comes.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2012)

Diablo III Planned for Q2 2012.

*Source*

_P.S. I've given up on this._


----------



## Alok (Feb 10, 2012)

I never seen a company handling a game in such way. Fu** you Blizzard.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> I never seen a company handling a game in such way. Fu** you Blizzard.



No need to say that.Blizzard knows exactly what they are doing.They won't release the game until they think they made the game what it deserves to be.


----------



## Alok (Feb 10, 2012)

^^then why they hell set a window then miss it. If they are not releasing yes then why they say Q4 2011/ Q1 2012 blah..blah..

Great way to tease fans.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2012)

Managing a game this huge is never easy.So it's easy to miss a schedule.But yeah, maybe blizzard should stop announcing wild-guessed release dates.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 10, 2012)

When have they ever mentioned a release date?


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> When have they ever mentioned a release date?



Oh,I mean a release schedule.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2012)

Many times they officially said that game will release in Q4 2011 then Q1 2012 & now this. WTF ??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 19, 2012)

*[DFans] Patch 13 Hits Diablo 3 Beta*

This is a very interesting patch, unlocking runes along with your regular skills definitely makes things more exciting and it's nice to finally see variations of existing skills in beta. 

*Official Patch Notes*

*Jay Wilson's Skill and Rune Article*

*In-Game Tips List*

*New Runes*
    It looks like runes, as we knew them, have had a massive face-lift.

*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/feb/patch/runes.jpg​
*Rune UI*
    It looks like the Skill and Rune UI will have a big change as well.

*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/feb/patch/runeui.jpg​
*New Boss Picture - Siegebreaker*
    A new boss picture has been added.

*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/feb/siegebreaker.jpg​
*Jeweler UI Update*
    The jeweler has got a big UI Update, and may now be tied to our runes in a new way.

*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/feb/patch/jewler.jpg​
*Salvage UI Update*
    It appears how we salvage items might have a small change, along with a nice UI update to go along with it.

*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/feb/patch/salvage.jpg​
*Public Game Lists*
    The Public Game List UI has had an update.

*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/feb/patch/pub1.jpg​


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

You know with Blizzard's attitude towards this game. I am fed up with their goddamn teasers and photos. Just release the game dammit.


----------



## Alok (Mar 4, 2012)

And a hype:
first , italian retailer leaked/rumored the release date as *17 april*
i didn't bothered to post here, thought just a rumor.
But again amazon started. And then many retailers.
When they asked Jay Wilson about this, he said that "he can't confirm or deny" that rumor.
This seems something. May be its true.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe release date is somewhere around that date.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone here pre-booked the Collector's Edition of the game yet?


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Can't wait, that game intro trailer gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2012)

I think we are nearing release.

Jay Wilson replied to a question on his twitter account on 3rd March, 2012. A user asking on a scale of 1 to 10, how close we are to a big announcement? Jay replied with "9".



> ChrisFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly I have enough of this. Just release the game before it looses its charm.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2012)

*[DFans] Patch 14 Is Live*

It appears as it stands right now, hardcore will unlock at level 10, even in the Retail version of the game. 

*Source*


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 15, 2012)

May 15. Mark that date. Get some new mice. Surgery for your wrist.

Diablo III Launching May 15 ? Digital Pre-Sales NOW OPEN - Diablo III


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 15, 2012)

Good times. Hopefully I'll get a GPU by then. Also, 20th May is my brother's birthday. What a gift it will be for him as well as me!!!


----------



## Alok (Mar 15, 2012)

mgi'm too excited...oh finally the burning hells.....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 15, 2012)

So, *kola2842*, I think you can finally remove that "BLIZZARD KILLING DIABLO" line from your sig.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks goodness


----------



## Alok (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah...

Changing my sig.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

i'm a noob(never owned any diablo game)
but i've heard it was the best RPG of its time......
blizzard products are good.i love my legit digital copy of starcraft 2 
it's releasing on 15-5-2012. 4 days before my birthday
i'm willing to pay 3k if i get a quality RPG
*so should i pre-order it or no*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> May 15. Mark that date. Get some new mice. Surgery for your wrist.
> 
> Diablo III Launching May 15 ? Digital Pre-Sales NOW OPEN - Diablo III



Great news. Thanks for sharing. I just hope its true.


----------



## Alok (Mar 16, 2012)

^sure its official....get ready.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

go here to pre-order diablo III Blizzard Entertainment


----------



## 007 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow..thanks for a great thread Gaurav! It took almost 3 hours for me to go through all the info and videos that you have shared   I'm sure you are a hell of a Diablo fan  I've been playing D2 LoD for the past 7 years (and still playing! Such an awesome game it is!) in Bnet Europe NL (primarily) and ladder at times, so it feels really great to meet lots of enthusiastic Diablo fans like you in TDF.

Now that I am eagerly waiting for May 15 (I think this is going to be the longest April for me in my lifetime ), I want to know what means are available for us to purchase D3 retail box in India? I called up Flipkart but the customer care has no idea about when the product would be available. They just advised me to do the 'Notify Me' option. Can we expect it to hit the stores on May 15 or within a week atleast? Any idea?
P.S. - I bought only legit keys for D2 long back so I have no idea about product availability in stores.

Have you pre-ordered already? If not, by what means are you planning to grab a copy for yourself?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2012)

007 said:


> Wow..thanks for a great thread Gaurav! It took almost 3 hours for me to go through all the info and videos that you have shared   I'm sure you are a hell of a Diablo fan  I've been playing D2 LoD for the past 7 years (and still playing! Such an awesome game it is!) in Bnet Europe NL (primarily) and ladder at times, so it feels really great to meet lots of enthusiastic Diablo fans like you in TDF.



Thanks. Welcome to TDF. Good to see a fellow Diablo fan.



007 said:


> Now that I am eagerly waiting for May 15 (I think this is going to be the longest April for me in my lifetime ), I want to know what means are available for us to purchase D3 retail box in India? I called up Flipkart but the customer care has no idea about when the product would be available. They just advised me to do the 'Notify Me' option. Can we expect it to hit the stores on May 15 or within a week atleast? Any idea?
> P.S. - I bought only legit keys for D2 long back so I have no idea about product availability in stores.



I think it'll be a major exception if anyone India will get it at the day of release, even if they pre-order from somewhere other than purchasing the digital version from Blizzard itself. 



007 said:


> Have you pre-ordered already? If not, by what means are you planning to grab a copy for yourself?



Nope I haven't pre-ordered. I doubt I'll be able to get it any soon (after release). No money. I'm a student. My Dad won't spend 3000 on a game.


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2012)

^^same here. But i already saved money for this hell box.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

Turns out Amazon does ship DVDs to India. If you want you can try the CE from there...once it becomes available that is. However the standard edition is already up for pre-order. Costs 59.99 USD.

*Diablo III: Standard Edition*

*Diablo III: Collector's Edition*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> The demon hunters. Vengeful harbingers of righteous doom who bring swift judgment and death to the hellish creatures daring enough to trespass on the mortal lands of Sanctuary. Skilled archers, assassins, and trackers, demon hunters are perfectly honed instruments set to scour demons from the world. The fact that every last one of them has a deep and personal motivation to do so only sharpens their deadly purpose.



[YOUTUBE]QoTWRHheshw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 4, 2012)

^ amazon have their indian online shop. junglee.com

you can get the SE from here. 

Junglee: diablo 3



007 said:


> Now that I am eagerly waiting for May 15 (I think this is going to be the longest April for me in my lifetime )



share the exact same feeling


----------



## 007 (Apr 4, 2012)

@patrick - I think buying from junglee is as good as shipping from Amazon.com using the Amazon Global Programme which includes a hefty shipping charge of $19 + import fee deposit of $20 making a total of $100  (for SE!)


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 5, 2012)

but junglee.com has mentioned its MRP at 3k INR. I dont think its going to cost more than that.

AFAIK, junglee has setup operations in India and there will no shipping charges etc..


----------



## 007 (Apr 5, 2012)

Check the listing. The seller is nothing but Amazon.com and they have mentioned that the item ships from USA. This page shows the international delivery charges and it is only allowing to buy at seller site which means the import duty will be calculated at checkout at Amazon.com. Bad!



patrick4 said:


> but junglee.com has mentioned its MRP at 3k INR. I dont think its going to cost more than that.
> 
> AFAIK, junglee has setup operations in India and there will no shipping charges etc..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally bad. Sucks being an Indian. :/


----------



## Alok (Apr 5, 2012)

^but there are profits too.

No need to feel bad about being an Indian., only for a game.


----------



## max payne (Apr 5, 2012)

diablo would be a lot cooler there were guns


----------



## Alok (Apr 6, 2012)

max payne said:


> diablo would be a lot cooler there were guns



really ! What if Max Payne have a magic wand??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

max payne said:


> diablo would be a lot cooler there were guns



No it won't.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

max payne said:


> diablo would be a lot cooler there were guns



Max Payne would be a lot better if it had magic spells.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2012)

*Diablo III - "Darkness Falls. Heroes Rise." Mini Site*

We have some GREAT news to share today. Blizzard has just launched their promotional site for Diablo 3 and boy does it have some goodies. Bashiok had one thing to say: "*The 100% unlock on the D3 minisite is going to melt people’s brain meats.*" Seeing as how good the previous trailer was, we can only imagine whats about to come!

Some quick highlights of what is about to come.

-- *A new class spotlight each week:* This week we saw the Demon Hunter.
-- *Exclusive In-Game Sigil:* Each week when a new class has been unlocked you will be able to create a fun little banner, and by entering your Battle.net information you'll be able to unlock a unique class sigil once the game is out!
-- *Hero of the Day:* While making your banner, you will be able to submit a picture of yourself. If approved you will be entered into the Hero of the Day contest. Once a day you can win a SteelSeries Diablo III mouse pad signed by the development team.
-- *Unlock Content:* This is a big one, like and share content on the site, along with entering the random events and contests will help unlock the site! The sooner we get to 100% the sooner our brain meats are melted!
-- *Art Contest:* The art contest will finally be live! There are some truly grand prizes for this contests, so make sure to give it a look!



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> The Diablo III launch site is now live! The "*Darkness Falls, Heroes Rise*" site will reward you and your friends for preparing to face the impeding demonic invasion and rising up as the heroes of Sanctuary. You'll be able to find new information, videos, unlockable content, contests, a banner customization tool, and your chance to win five exclusive sigils for use on your customizable banner when Diablo III launches. Venture to New Tristram, seek the fallen star, and fulfill your heroic destiny.
> 
> *Exclusive In-Game Sigil*
> 
> ...



*Hatred and Discipline - A Short Story*

It looks like the official site is full of updates today, including a *short story on the Demon Hunter*.

*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/april/chars/6.jpg

*Class Skill Progression*

Blizzard has updated the class pages with a new "Progression" page, showing in order skills and runes unlock. 

*Barbarian*
*Demon Hunter*
*Monk*
*Witch Doctor*
*Wizard*


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 6, 2012)

Blizzard has just confirmed a May 15 release date for Diablo III, the highly anticipated action-RPG sequel. Both retail and digital releases of the dungeon crawler have been priced at £44.99 (around $70), with the firm revealing pre-ordering digitally is a go on Battle.Net. However, folks in Latin America and Russia will have to wait until June 7 due to localization procedures.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Blizzard has just confirmed a May 15 release date for Diablo III, the highly anticipated action-RPG sequel.



Uh. This is old news.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2012)

Blizzard said:
			
		

> The barbarians. Mighty warriors whose strength and ferocity are a match for any foe, whether slavering beast or foul demon. Tall, broad, and rippling with muscle, the barbarian can bear a heavy weapon too large for a commoner to lift, or wield two full-sized armaments—one in each hand—with wickedly lethal purpose. In the wild and monstrous lands of Sanctuary, there is nothing more frightening than a barbarian with a dry blade.



[YOUTUBE]JWywyhkO2J8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ the first will be barbarian who will be possessed by me to the journey of hell !!


----------



## 007 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, same here.  I am going to start off with Baba as well.

@gaurav - thanks for the share!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2012)

Blizzard said:
			
		

> The monks. Holy warriors who believe that the madness and chaos of Sanctuary are destined to be brought into order, and that it is their sacred mission to assist their thousand and one gods in doing so. Arrayed in the fiery colors of Ytar, the fire god, monks draw from their years of intense training and meditation to become masters of melee combat. While proficient with many types of weapons‚ Aistaves, blades, maces and spears, monks have no real need for such crude tools. Their discipline has honed both body and mind into living instruments of divine justice.



[YOUTUBE]eT2UTj7p-aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2012)

One more month to go.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Heck even I like barbarian class more than anything.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2012)

*@Kola2842*  Indeed. Can't believe its almost here.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 16, 2012)

dude, FDI in india is still not approved, junglee is just catalog, not a real online shop.



patrick4 said:


> AFAIK, junglee has setup operations in India and there will no shipping charges etc..


----------



## max payne (Apr 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No it won't.



yes it wud. i'm thinking' more like an M79 or a colt commando


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2012)

max payne said:


> yes it wud. i'm thinking' more like an M79 or a colt commando



hmm play Torchlight for guns.

Don't imagin to spoil the dark environment of heaven-hell with guns.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

max payne said:


> yes it wud. i'm thinking' more like an M79 or a colt commando



See the dreams then which won't come true. Not from these devs and publisher.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 18, 2012)

Diablo III Beta will be closing on May 1st. 14 days later, evil will walk the earth.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Diablo III Beta will be closing on May 1st. 14 days later, evil will walk the earth.



and i'll make him suffer


----------



## 007 (Apr 19, 2012)

Adding a little effect to what you said..just reminded me of that 
..14 days later, *Diablo walks the earth* (_Earth shaking in town_) 

Also guys, watch out for the starter edition, hopefully from May 15 onwards 
Diablo-3-Starter-Edition-Leaked-Beta-Servers-Go-Offline
Diablo 3 Alert: Free Starter Edition Leaks

EDIT: There is no official announcement from Blizzard about this though.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Diablo III Beta will be closing on May 1st. 14 days later, evil will walk the earth.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 20, 2012)

*[BNet] Diablo III Open Beta Weekend*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> We're pleased to announce the Diablo III open beta weekend, which offers open access to all players with a valid Battle.net account! Beginning this Friday everyone is invited to log in and help us put the game and servers through their paces in this three day stress test as we march toward the games release on May 15. You can begin downloading the Diablo III client right now.
> 
> From Friday, April 20 at 12:01 p.m. PDT (noon), until Monday, April 23 at 10:00 a.m. PDT you'll be able to log in, team up with friends, and play each of the five heroic classes to level 13 as you fight to save the world from the impending demonic invasion.



*Source and FAQ (Must read the important steps on how to download and play it.)*


----------



## 007 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow!!  here comes my sleepless weekend..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 23, 2012)

Blizzard said:
			
		

> The witch doctors. Sage conjurers, enchanters, and mystical warriors who are driven by a charge to maintain spiritual balance and harmony in the violent world of Sanctuary. They command ancient magics rooted in the primal powers of life and death, and are adept at summoning fearsome, shadowy creatures. A witch doctor is armed with simple talismans, fetishes, rough carvings... and endless ravening throngs of vengeful spirits set to bring destruction at their master's command.



[YOUTUBE]bI9Ek_yLNEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2012)

Guys, anyone played the open beta? How was your experience?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thoughts on Diablo III · sathyabhat · Storify

Screenshots: *imgur.com/a/V6Juj


I loved the Monk. Probably will be starting the game with that character. Wanted to grab a gameplay video of the Monk, but couldn't.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 27, 2012)

Rs. 3799


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, i expected around 3k.
hope game will repay it with its gameplay.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 30, 2012)

*[Blizzard] Diablo III TV Spot Arrives*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> The Lord of Terror has begun his demonic crusade to shackle YouTube viewers into unholy slavery. Watch it now, and prepare for the end of days to begin on 05.15.12.



[YOUTUBE]K-ZA7NLSRhg[/YOUTUBE]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*UPDATE: Wizard Spotlight Video Is Up*



> The wizards. Brilliant practitioners of the arcane arts who deftly wield the energies of fire, ice, lightning, and even time itself in the pursuit of their enigmatic goals. Bedecked in archaic charms, clad in runes, and wrapped in free-flowing robes to allow for the somatic components of their spells, wizards are a veritable thunderstorm of lethal powers who can strike from close or long range. There is no safe way to approach an angry wizard.



[YOUTUBE]FVkhApwmvcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 30, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Rs. 3799


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 30, 2012)

*@axes2t2* lolwut?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 30, 2012)

It's ~$64 on the Blizzard store - ( $59.99 + taxes) so that's like Rs 3,372.14 by plain conversion. Add import duties, S&H etc..


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@axes2t2* lolwut?



That word can also work there


----------



## 007 (Apr 30, 2012)

By purchasing from Blizzard store, do you mean the digital version? Or does blizzard store ship the physical item to India? I am not sure if the latter part is feasible.


coolpcguy said:


> It's ~$64 on the Blizzard store - ( $59.99 + taxes) so that's like Rs 3,372.14 by plain conversion. Add import duties, S&H etc..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 30, 2012)

LINK



axes2t2 said:


> That word can also work there



*//MOD: *
Stop using cuss words.


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2012)

graphics are amazing...


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2012)

for this game i'm not looking at graphics but gameplay and story only. Hope this won't disappoint me


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 1, 2012)

*[BNet] Diablo III Beta Ending At 3AM PDT (3:30PM IST)*



			
				Bashiok said:
			
		

> With the D3 beta ending tonight at 3am, what do you plan to do for the two weeks leading to May 15?



*Source*


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> for this game i'm not looking at graphics but gameplay and story only. Hope this won't disappoint me



have you played earlier games??? how are they???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 1, 2012)

abhidev said:


> have you played earlier games??? how are they???



Diablo I was released in 1996. Diablo II was released in 2000 and the expansion in 2001. Both were based on sprite-rendering engines. Even though the graphics weren't cutting edge for that time, they were the best games of their genre. None came close. 

The driving force behind the Diablo series has always been the storyline. The gameplay was just an extension and somehow the ARPG element just felt perfect for it. Hopefully D3 will continue the same way.

You could try playing if you can get your hands on them.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 1, 2012)

hey I will be playing solo for the first time, so that I can enjoy the storyline! Then we can play co-op!!
I don't think i will be starting on May 15th though, starting mostly in June. And I indent to get the box from flipkart, not digital download. sounds more cool.


Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> You could try playing if you can get your hands on them.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 1, 2012)

*@akshay* you talking to me?? If yes, then sure we can play co-op when I get the game. I think the TDF members who are interested in D3 should from a clan/group. That way it'll be official.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 1, 2012)

yea totally, diablo india sounds right...
when are you going to play ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 1, 2012)

No clue.


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2012)

I'll be playing Diablo 3 whole june.



abhidev said:


> have you played earlier games??? how are they???



all of them. And i'm addicted, even yet i play d2.


----------



## 007 (May 1, 2012)

hi guys, i have a few queries. could someone clarify please. Not sure if this is already discussed.

1. D3 is region free as such which is good news. Gold-AH is also not locked for any user. But RMAH is locked based on the "address" of the player. How does this work out exactly? I could see several possibilities floating on the internet.
Is it based on (a) the player's IP address location or (b) location mentioned while creating your battle.net account (ideally SEA ANZ for Indians) or (c) location when activating the game in the account? or (d) based on the "version" of the game bought - US, EU or SEA?

2. Option (d) raises another doubt. Flipkart has clearly updated their D3 listing as US import which means there is a good chance that the version could be a US based one. (No change in gameplay or server selection restrictions though) I have already created my battle.net account while playing the open beta and I have listed myself as from India (SEA). 
Will i be able to add the D3 licence bought from flipkart in my account?
If yes, then what will be my locked RMAH region? 

@Gaurav +1 to the D3 clan. Count me in when you guys do it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 1, 2012)

Players will have access to real-money auction houses in their “home” game region only, as determined by the country of residence registered to the player’s Battle.net account.
India falls under the Americas region and will have access to RMAH. We'll be able to purchase stuff using Battle.net Balance, PayPal, Visa, MasterCard, American Express and Discover. Check the link below for a better understanding. 

*BNet - RMAH Regional Access*

Also check *this*.

BTW, there will be no RMAH for one week post launch.

And about the D3 clan, I dunno when I'll be able to buy the game. It looks like people here will get it ahead of me. So, count _me_ in when _you_ guys do it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 1, 2012)

hey where do you stay in bangalore ?
and don't worry the flipkart purchase will work!! Its a global game, does not matter where you purchase the keys.

Indian defaults to Americas, you can change to Europe before playing. But then your stuff will be locked on those servers then.
the RMAH works only in your default region... rest all works in all regions. 


007 said:


> hi guys, i have a few queries. could someone clarify please. Not sure if this is already discussed.
> 
> 1. D3 is region free as such which is good news. Gold-AH is also not locked for any user. But RMAH is locked based on the "address" of the player. How does this work out exactly? I could see several possibilities floating on the internet.
> Is it based on (a) the player's IP address location or (b) location mentioned while creating your battle.net account (ideally SEA ANZ for Indians) or (c) location when activating the game in the account? or (d) based on the "version" of the game bought - US, EU or SEA?
> ...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 2, 2012)

*[YT] Diablo III Second TV Spot*

[YOUTUBE]QarV3DnKi4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coolpcguy (May 2, 2012)

007 said:


> By purchasing from Blizzard store, do you mean the digital version? Or does blizzard store ship the physical item to India? I am not sure if the latter part is feasible.


Digital download. 



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@akshay* you talking to me?? If yes, then sure we can play co-op when I get the game. I think the TDF members who are interested in D3 should from a clan/group. That way it'll be official.



I'm in as well. 



abhidev said:


> have you played earlier games??? how are they???


I haven't played Diablo, but was addicted to Diablo II. I used to come home during PU lunch break so that I can play D2 

I completed Diablo 2 again, this time with co-op.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 2, 2012)

coolpcguy when are you going to play? I will be joining mostly in june!


----------



## Alok (May 2, 2012)

Me too in june.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 2, 2012)

Will be playing from release date  

Already downloaded, waiting for install. Will call in sick day it's released 

Though I'll be able to play not more than couple hours a day..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 2, 2012)

G-R-E-E-D-Y
Blizzard enacting 15 percent transaction fee for all commodities sold in real-money auction house, another 15 percent to transfer funds; RPG playable across continents.
but, most people here will *download* it from thier favourite torrent site
this game is officially on my do not buy list(pay 3k for a game and pay for getting items from in-game store? Pathetic and Ridicolous)
i'm anti-piracy so i wont **get** this game also


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 2, 2012)

^^ dude you can't pirate diablo 3 yet..
the best emulator that's available is very buggy and broken. it will take at least a year of reverse engineering to get it working!


----------



## lordirecto (May 2, 2012)

Why would you want to pirate an online multiplayer game? You will miss all the fun of being able to play multiplayer.


----------



## Alok (May 2, 2012)

Imo it can't be cracked coz monster count is controlled by Blizz Server.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

Everything can be cracked. Just wait for game to come out and we'll see that.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 2, 2012)

you  just need to fake a blizzard server. mimic a blizzard server
play the original game, record the packets.. 
then reverse engineer it..
do this a million times, you will have a near ideal blizzard server..

however this will take time, you will face lots of crashes in the beginning. so if you have the patience to wait for it, and you believe somebody will put that effort in, then please do wait..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 2, 2012)

> Everything can be cracked. Just wait for game to come out and we'll see that.





Spoiler



 Thats what i call the Pirate spirit!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Everything can be cracked. Just wait for game to come out and we'll see that.



are you living under a rock or something, most of the cloud services cannot be cracked... because they are on the cloud.. duh..

everyone is moving to the cloud.. one day photoshop, the features will be executed in the cloud... only final result on your home pc you see.

hey cehck this reading
*daeity.blogspot.in/2011/08/unrealized-reality-of-diablo-3-part-1.html


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 2, 2012)

People who are saying it'll be cracked/hacked/botted/emulated etc. will eat their words once the game releases. If it were so easy to crack stuff which is based on a client-server type architecture then we'd have seen WoW subscriptions fall to zero very quickly. But we don't. There are only a handful of private servers in WoW (single digits only mind you) and that too totally ****ed up, even after almost a decade since release of WoW in 2003.

Add to the fact that this is Battle.net 2.0. New security, new protocols. Reverse-engineering will take forever. And even if that happens, one patch is all it takes to change the whole thing.

Let's wait for release. We'll talk then.


----------



## Alok (May 2, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> If it were so easy to crack stuff which is based on a client-server type architecture then we'd have seen WoW subscriptions fall to zero very quickly.



+1 to this ,


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 3, 2012)

You cannot crack it, but you can fake it! 
And considerable progress has been made already ... XD ! I think now its only a few more weeks they will replicate the whole game, given how much they work.
Its so buggy, crashing now and then, its totally scripted.. No original randomness I believe. the emulator is called mooege.

They won't have all the items, if items are randomized from server..
Maps will keep repeating ... I mean can they generate maps like the server ? NO! 
Monster behavior will be fixed, if the server randomizes it, then they have to play so much and copy to bring in all those behaviors... And I watched the dev dairy, they said monsters will have special skills which is decided by the server in inferno.
Lets see..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 3, 2012)

*[YT] Diablo III Third TV Spot*

[YOUTUBE]7RIeY74gfM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> You cannot crack it, but you can fake it!
> And considerable progress has been made already ... XD ! I think now its only a few more weeks they will replicate the whole game, given how much they work.
> Its so buggy, crashing now and then, its totally scripted.. No original randomness I believe. the emulator is called mooege.
> 
> ...



by this you won't get actual game . Its like a dummy.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 3, 2012)

^^ servers the purpose of single player to some extent or may be completely...^^


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> are you living under a rock or something, most of the cloud services cannot be cracked... because they are on the cloud.. duh..
> 
> everyone is moving to the cloud.. one day photoshop, the features will be executed in the cloud... only final result on your home pc you see.
> 
> ...



Just saw the comments of that link. Looks like sales will take a hit. As for me I don't have internet connection always. Activating a game is fine but being online all the time is not possible for me so I won't buy this game anyway.


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

I connect it via nokia pc suit, lets see. I can't skip this game, no , never....


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

Nokia PC suite keep disconnecting.


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

Will see with D3, if it won't work then i have to buy a usb net setter.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Yeah i also cant buy this game.
Infact why are most of the good game 1k+


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yeah i also cant buy this game.
> Infact why are most of the good game 1k+



demand and supply, lot of people will buy it whatsoever.
students in india can't afford, been there!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2012)

Will try to complete Skyrim before the game comes out 



Spoiler



Naaah.. I keeed.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> demand and supply, *lot of people will buy it whatsoever.*
> students in india can't afford, been there!!



NO they won't. There are alternatives available.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2012)

^^ I too was under that wrong impression....! you hv no idea about spending habits of others except your own and your peers alike, offline, online, globally. break out of your box.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

Yes I know that very well but no one can deny the fact that many people have already started hating this game, yes even some fanboys. They have simply cut out their entire SP gamers due to that DRM. Many who have net don't want that much restrictions. I am not saying game will fall on its face or maybe it would but they will take hit in their sales for sure.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *BNet - RMAH Regional Access*
> 
> Also check *this*.


Thanks for the links. Things are much clear now. 



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey where do you stay in bangalore ?


I stay in Madiwala. And you?



coolpcguy said:


> Will be playing from release date
> 
> Already downloaded, waiting for install. Will call in sick day it's released
> 
> Though I'll be able to play not more than couple hours a day..



Same here. I can play for couple of hours a day after work and I'll be joining the clan in june/july. 

@All:
Few more queries coming your way.
1. I was able to play D3 open beta but only for few hours so I did not explore much on the Bnet interface etc. We select a hero then quest and the system connects to the game. For co-op mode, you have to make the game as public or something once you are in game. This is very new to me having played D2 for years creating games, runs etc. So is there a way to invite specific friends to our game?

2. Is it possible to trade items like we do in D2 using the trading window in-game? If manual game creation is not possible then how do you trade/request for items with other players without RMAH? For example, the game name itself speaks a lot about the player's motive in the game like "O Eni N Coh". How do we achieve this here?

3. Do we have dedicated region based chat channels apart from in-game chat similar to D2?

4. Is it possible to protect a public game with password? Some really like to play only with their friends and not strangers. For me, this doesnt matter much as the loot system seems to be changed. It is individual loot now  for which I have mixed opinions.

5. How do you guys appreciate the new loot system? How are MF and drops handled in D3?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 4, 2012)

007 said:


> 1. I was able to play D3 open beta but only for few hours so I did not explore much on the Bnet interface etc. We select a hero then quest and the system connects to the game. For co-op mode, you have to make the game as public or something once you are in game. This is very new to me having played D2 for years creating games, runs etc. So is there a way to invite specific friends to our game?



If you have your friends on the Bnet friends list, they can see you too. Use the chat feature to tell them to join where you are. They only need to click on your icon (or something like that) to join your game.



007 said:


> 2. Is it possible to trade items like we do in D2 using the trading window in-game? If manual game creation is not possible then how do you trade/request for items with other players without RMAH?



It was present in the Beta. So, its a good chance it'll be there at release.
You go up to the portrait of another player and right-click on it. One of the options is "Trade". Again the other player must agree to trade in order for sale/buy to happen.



007 said:


> 3. Do we have dedicated region based chat channels apart from in-game chat similar to D2?



There are chat channels, including Trading channels, which players can use to hawk their wares, if they so desire. There is also cross-game chat available. You can talk to your friend playing SC2 while you're playing D3.



007 said:


> 4. Is it possible to protect a public game with password? Some really like to play only with their friends and not strangers. For me, this doesnt matter much as the loot system seems to be changed. It is individual loot now  for which I have mixed opinions.



Yes. Password is allowed (However, that makes it a private/closed game I think). That way only you and specifically your friends can play without interference from the outside world.
Note that public games are no longer named and displayed for the joining, as they were in Diablo I and Diablo II. Blizzard has insisted that their automated system, which will sort characters into games with other characters of the appropriate level, is a superior solution to the issue of joining with players of similar skill levels. 



007 said:


> 5. How do you guys appreciate the new loot system? How are MF and drops handled in D3?



MF is shared among the members of the co-op party in question. However, the drops that you will see are your own only.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2012)

That's great, where exactly ? I live in Kodichikkanna halli, exactly at the other end of Madivala lake!! We are pretty close by then..


----------



## coolpcguy (May 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes I know that very well but no one can deny the fact that many people have already started hating this game, yes even some fanboys. They have simply cut out their entire SP gamers due to that DRM. Many who have net don't want that much restrictions. I am not saying game will fall on its face or maybe it would but they will take hit in their sales for sure.



Dude. We've been waiting for 10+ years for a Diablo sequel. You really think it's going to impact sales? No freaking way. 



> So is there a way to invite specific friends to our game?



yes. There's also a quick invite/quick join which allows you to join/invite specific games in a click.


> It is individual loot now  for which I have mixed opinions.



I actually like this.. no more obsessive rushes..


----------



## ydalmia (May 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes I know that very well but no one can deny the fact that many people have already started hating this game, yes even some fanboys. They have simply cut out their entire SP gamers due to that DRM. Many who have net don't want that much restrictions. I am not saying game will fall on its face or maybe it would but they will take hit in their sales for sure.




I don't know man. I am a blizzard fanboi right from WC2 and I have yet to hate a game by blizzard yet! It's hard to please everyone, and while I too hate the idea of not being able to play D3 without a constant net connection, I think it is some great aspects to it.
 For one, there will be much less duping and botting which basically made the D2 community and economy trash. Oh and you can still play SP, just have to be online for it. I played the game (open-beta weekend) on a crappy net connection, and believe me, they have done a great job of handling lag, barely noticeable if your ping is below 300. 
And D3 will be immense sales wide. The WoW community bored of the game and wants new challenges, I bet a very large percentage will also buy D3 on release date. AFAIK 1.1million people bought D3 just for the WoW annual pass! oh and most of the developed world is constantly online anyway, and with pings of less than 50, who cares  about offline mode!


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

Well I was not waiting and I was going to buy the game but I won't. So they lost 1 customer. I bet many are like me.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 4, 2012)

I doubt that.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2012)

talk in terms of percents...
if 5% of them backout beacuase of this, its not a big deal.. and 5% is a large number,like you said many, but still insignificant to cause revenue damage.
probably 10% of pirates will actually buy. so its +5% overall. And 5% would be like 2.5 lacks++ with current sale projections.



gameranand said:


> Well I was not waiting and I was going to buy the game but I won't. So they lost 1 customer. I bet many are like me.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2012)

@Gaurav,coolpcguy - Thanks for the clarification guys! 

@akshay - I stay in Maruthi Nagar behind Ayyappa temple that area. 

Guys, few more queries. Please bear with me as I am getting more desperate day by day to get hold of the game. 

1. What will be the contents of the regular retail box? Not CE.

2. Amazon UK *lists* D3 comparatively much cheaper for approx 2.8k which is 1k less but wont ship to India. I called up a friend in UK who is willing to receive the game and give me the license/activation code whatever. I will get the box later when he visits India (if there is something really significant in the box apart from the DVD). Will there be any problem in activating the license in my India based battle.net account? Will i encounter any other customer support related issues in the future?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 4, 2012)

007 said:


> 1. What will be the contents of the regular retail box? Not CE.



I guess the game DVDs and the usual game manual.



007 said:


> 2. Amazon UK *lists* D3 comparatively much cheaper for approx 2.8k which is 1k less but wont ship to India. I called up a friend in UK who is willing to receive the game and give me the license/activation code whatever. I will get the box later when he visits India (if there is something really significant in the box apart from the DVD). Will there be any problem in activating the license in my India based battle.net account? Will i encounter any other customer support related issues in the future?



Really complex question.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2012)

He he  In case I buy this way and Bnet throws an error saying that this license cant be binded with my account then I will have to create another account with UK as region in which case I will have a different set of RMAH from that of India's. Phew it is complicated indeed!


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

007 said:


> He he  In case I buy this way and Bnet throws an error saying that this license cant be binded with my account then I will have to create another account with UK as region in which case I will have a different set of RMAH from that of India's. Phew it is complicated indeed!




As far as I understand the system, a player playing in the SEA region will only have access to the the amrerican RMAH. We can create an acount on any server, but will only be able to use the US/NA RMAH.


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2012)

@ydalmia - What you have said about RMAH is correct but I wasnt talking about that. The country of residence which you mention while creating the free Battle.net account decides which RMAH you get access to. If you had selected India, it comes under The Americas which gives access to USD, AUD and three more currencies.

My question is very simple. I already have a Battle.net account created in which my country is India. If i buy the retail box from UK, will I be able to associate the license key with my account?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 5, 2012)

I think the region is set based on your battle.net account region. Create a fresh account from european ip address with european address.

yes if you buy UK box, you can use the key, but still I think your region will default to india only...


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2012)

Hmmm. I'm hoping it will work with the existing account itself. I dont want to end up with Europe RMAH.

Btw, analysts predict 3.5m copies to be sold by end of 2012 here. What do you guys say - less,ok,more? 

And the countdown starts today. 10 days to go...


----------



## coolpcguy (May 5, 2012)

007 said:


> My question is very simple. I already have a Battle.net account created in which my country is India. If i buy the retail box from UK, will I be able to associate the license key with my account?



Shouldn't matter. All that'll happen is you'll be on Europe region for RMAH.

In general, it doesn't matter where you purchased it from, where you're installing it and where you're accessing it - there won't be any license key problems. As menioned, only "problem" will be you'll be tied to the region in which you bought the product from.


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

So which class do you think will be played the most come release? I an leaning towards the Witch doctor, seems to have the most control at later difficulties, and my bro will be rocking a barbarian. The plan is to get to/farm inferno ASAP!!


----------



## Alok (May 5, 2012)

I won't use RMAH.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 5, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> So which class do you think will be played the most come release? I an leaning towards the Witch doctor, seems to have the most control at later difficulties, and my bro will be rocking a barbarian. The plan is to get to/farm inferno ASAP!!



I'm jumping to a Monk, though I believe the Barb will be the most played


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 5, 2012)

I was thinking of Monk, and then I read the whole sorceress short story, so now confused. I loved that story, so want to play with storyline....
destined for greatness 
But I indent to play all 5 characters...


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I was thinking of Monk, and then I read the whole sorceress short story, so now confused. I loved that story, so want to play with storyline....
> destined for greatness
> But I indent to play all 5 characters...



Yes, Wizard sure does has a cool story, and the best spell animations! Was 100% sure she is my first pick but after playing her in the beta, I don't know if I like her playstyle. The beta was super easy and all, but I still had to kite mobs a bit, hell/inferno will be a pain with her lol. She should be beast in group play though.


----------



## Alok (May 5, 2012)

Nobody thinks about Demon Hunter ? He/She will be lethal...


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Nobody thinks about Demon Hunter ? He/She will be lethal...



For sure, but during the beta the demon hunter is kind of lack luster. Her resource usage is awesome though, the best of all classes. She doesn't have to choose between offensive and defensive spells at all, and while in the beta we didn't care about this much, I bet it gets useful later on. But still, the whole running around and kiting thing is not my cup of tea. 

With the WD one gets pets, a wall of zombies, aoe slows, confusion etc to control the flow of monsters, although I guess all classes will need to kite to some extent later on. Blizz alluded to monsters having trickier spells and abilities once nightmare starts.


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Yes, Wizard sure does has a cool story, and the best spell animations!



 I too liked the Wizard story very much and the animations. My pick would be Wizard or the mighty Barb for starters.

Guys, check this out. Someone has already got the box! (Source)


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

007 said:


> I too liked the Wizard story very much and the animations. My pick would be Wizard or the mighty Barb for starters.
> 
> Guys, check this out. Someone has already got the box! (Source)
> 
> BTW, countdown started. 10 more days to go!



I thought they had started shipping boxes no? I bought and downloaded my copy long ago!


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2012)

Is it? I didnt know that. I thought boxes would be shipped after May 15 and that is the advantage you get by pre-ordering the digital version so that you can start playing as and when the servers go live. You bought the box version or digital version? 
If box, then from where and price?


----------



## ydalmia (May 5, 2012)

007 said:


> Is it? I didnt know that. I thought boxes would be shipped after May 15 and that is the advantage you get by pre-ordering the digital version so that you can start playing as and when the servers go live. You bought the box version or digital version?
> If box, then from where and price?



I bought the digital version.


----------



## 007 (May 7, 2012)

@All:
Will CE become available after the release date? I'm not asking about availability in India. I just want to know if shops would restock again after the release date or thats it, limited number of copies which are already sold out, end of CE.


----------



## Alok (May 7, 2012)

^It 'll be back in stock.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2012)

Toms Hardware has put up Diablo III benchmarks. And the results are encouraging. 

*GPU Benches (Minimum Details)*
*media.bestofmicro.com/F/U/336234/original/low%201280.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/F/V/336235/original/Low%201680.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/F/W/336236/original/low%201920.png

*GPU Benches (Maximum Details)*
*media.bestofmicro.com/F/Q/336230/original/high%201280.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/F/R/336231/original/high%201680.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/F/S/336232/original/high%201920.png
*
CPU Benches (Clock and Core Scaling)*
*media.bestofmicro.com/F/O/336228/original/CPU%20clock.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/F/P/336229/original/CPU%20cores.png

*Click To Read The Whole Thing*


----------



## coolpcguy (May 7, 2012)

007 said:


> @All:
> Will CE become available after the release date? I'm not asking about availability in India. I just want to know if shops would restock again after the release date or thats it, limited number of copies which are already sold out, end of CE.



CEs are unlikely to be restocked.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2012)

Looks like guys with mid range PC would also play it on full settings.


----------



## ydalmia (May 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Looks like guys with mid range PC would also play it on full settings.



Yup, it is the diablo series after all. Plus blizz games are meant to be very accessible hardware wise. My new rig with a gtx 680 will blow this game out of the water, will be so awesome !

Oh and I very much doubt the CE will be available again, beats the point of it.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 8, 2012)

hi, this may have been asked earlier, so pardon me for asking again. and i didn't really understand the charts posted above  #noob

i have a question. will this game run on an Asus K53SM-SX010D?

thanks a lot


----------



## coolpcguy (May 8, 2012)

Results are not really surprising, was playing it on my Envy @ 1080p & everything set to max


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 8, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yeah i also cant buy this game.
> Infact why are most of the good game 1k+



good games(if you mean bethesda,blizzard ones) are more than 1k because they aren't officially present in india nor are they affliated to any distributor hence no subsidies for us indians and the "obscene"(for a developed country citizen those are normal)prices



> Well I was not waiting and I was going to buy the game but I won't. So they lost 1 customer. I bet many are like me.


i bet that pesky student/pirate types will not buy(of course they will make a beeline for torrent sites to *get* thier "copy" and make some FAIL tries to play it) but that percentage is too low to impact sales. as if blizzard really cares for a bunch of half-pirate indian "customers"


on a seperate note-
i will buy the game some time ,like may be when blizzard goes on some christmas sale or something
graphics are nice, gameplay is lovely. only hitch is the continous internet thing but well, that does'nt make a difference to me unless they think this is WoW and want a subscription

*@Gaurav Bhattacharjee* : Dude, since you are the OP and a D3 fan Please make a list of people from TDF who play D3(once its released) and thier battle.net ID's(BattleTag and code) and the Region(US,singapore etc.)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 9, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *@Gaurav Bhattacharjee* : Dude, since you are the OP and a D3 fan Please make a list of people from TDF who play D3(once its released) and thier battle.net ID's(BattleTag and code) and the Region(US,singapore etc.)



Sure thing. 

They'll need to PM me or communicate in some other way though.


 ------------------------------------------------------------------------


*[Blizzard] Diablo III - Wrath*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> Long before the creation of Sanctuary, the Eternal Conflict between angels and demons raged on for untold millennia. Blizzard Entertainment teamed up with renowned director Peter Chung and acclaimed animation studio Titmouse to create this unique vision of a fundamental moment in the battle between the High Heavens and the Burning Hells.



[YOUTUBE]LEAPxgMCEA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2012)

it isn't all that epic, the 100% reveal.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 9, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> it isn't all that epic, the 100% reveal.



What did you expect, more cinematics? They've done enough of that already. Any more and the game will be spoiled.

Anyway, this video was more from a lore standpoint, so its okay that you don't find it epic.


----------



## ydalmia (May 9, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> good games(if you mean bethesda,blizzard ones) are more than 1k because they aren't officially present in india nor are they affliated to any distributor hence no subsidies for us indians and the "obscene"(for a developed country citizen those are normal)prices
> 
> 
> i bet that pesky student/pirate types will not buy(of course they will make a beeline for torrent sites to *get* thier "copy" and make some FAIL tries to play it) but that percentage is too low to impact sales. as if blizzard really cares for a bunch of half-pirate indian "customers"
> ...



If there is any game which deserves an 'obscene' price tag it is this one. It has years worth of gameplay! And D3 will have no subscription. 

Oh and I will start with the battle tag: YD1#1737. Servers will depend on which offers the lowest ping.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 9, 2012)

The official D3 TDF player list has been updated on the first post. Please check it out.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 9, 2012)

For those who are new to Diablo series: Gamespot's previous only Diablo video does a quick flashback

Previously On - Diablo - GameSpot.com


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The official D3 TDF player list has been updated on the first post. Please check it out.



Super. Thanks. Hope the list grows huge and everyone joins the actual party asap.


----------



## LKV5649 (May 9, 2012)

Great thread! good for any info needed  will definitely revert back for any doubts. Looking forward to this game


----------



## coolpcguy (May 10, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> hi, this may have been asked earlier, so pardon me for asking again. and i didn't really understand the charts posted above  #noob
> 
> i have a question. will this game run on an Asus K53SM-SX010D?
> 
> thanks a lot



It'll run fine.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 11, 2012)

my battle tag
ShawnZerG#6562
note : i won't be playing  until august bcoz i have to get a new gaming PC/laptop in place(my old laptop is giving over-heating problems)



Diablo III Amazon's most preordered PC game ever
i just hope other publishers dont stall a games sequel for 10+ years to get loads of sales


----------



## Alok (May 11, 2012)

Battle tag = *Achilles#1940*

will be playing in Jun.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 11, 2012)

*Shawnzer* and *Kola* updated.


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2012)

A lot of CE unboxing videos are already out. Here's one from Gamespot. 

Unboxing the Diablo III Collector's Edition


----------



## ydalmia (May 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> my battle tag
> ShawnZerG#6562
> note : i won't be playing  until august bcoz i have to get a new gaming PC/laptop in place(my old laptop is giving over-heating problems)
> 
> ...



Blizzard says that at least two expansion packs will be released for D3. That probably means that D4 will take at least around 8-10 years to come out. I think they might work on WC4 after D3, as they said long back that they have envisioned WoW to have a level cap of 90 which will be reached with mists of panderia. So coming out with WC4 to forward the story for WoW2 makes sense. All speculation though.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 12, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Blizzard says that at least two expansion packs will be released for D3. That probably means that D4 will take at least around 8-10 years to come out. I think they might work on WC4 after D3, as they said long back that they have envisioned WoW to have a level cap of 90 which will be reached with mists of panderia. So coming out with WC4 to forward the story for WoW2 makes sense. All speculation though.



There will be no D4. D3 (including expansions) will end the current story-arc.

Their next big project will be an MMO space shooter. Its currently codenamed "Titan".

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[YOUTUBE]geuAc8F7Gt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morpheus (May 12, 2012)

Is there any chance of price drop by the end of the year or so? I missed all the Diablo craze but would like to jump on after seeing so much of hype (which I guess is well deserved) on the web.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 12, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Is there any chance of price drop by the end of the year or so?



Probably.


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2012)

Oh you people already bought it ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 12, 2012)

Which people?


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2012)

Warning : spoilers ahead.....


Spoiler



*media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/3.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/5.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/6.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/7.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/8.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/4.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/9.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/10.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/11.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/12.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/13.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/2.jpg *media.diablofans.com/images/news/2012/may/movie/1.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Warning : spoilers ahead.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Your spoilers are old. There are far newer ones there as well.


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2012)

^ oh, not for arch angles.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 13, 2012)

Pre-ordered from Flipkart finally.


----------



## 007 (May 13, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Pre-ordered from Flipkart finally.



Congrats!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 13, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Pre-ordered from Flipkart finally.



double congo! 
1.for pre-ordering from FK
2.to get cash from unwilling parents for pre-order


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 13, 2012)

007 said:


> Congrats!



Thnx. 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> double congo!
> 1.for pre-ordering from FK
> 2.to get cash from unwilling parents for pre-order



Thnx. However, the money is from me and my bro's savings, not asked from parents.


----------



## 007 (May 13, 2012)

Assuming this is not shared already. For people who have already bought and are ready to slay monsters on 15th.

*Launch Day Preparation Guide*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 13, 2012)

So its Tuesday noon right, its monday already.


----------



## Alok (May 13, 2012)

Still have to wait coz of exams.. , till then ; reading reviews, watching youtube....


----------



## LKV5649 (May 14, 2012)

The fire still falls from the sky 
One more day guys!
Can't wait


----------



## ratzee199 (May 14, 2012)

too costly....for a PC Version Standard Edition....Rs 3799 on FK....
not able to afford it....


----------



## ydalmia (May 15, 2012)

save money and buy it, it is more than worth it.


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2012)

OMG! This is really happening. The D-day has finally arrived and the heavens shall tremble!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 15, 2012)

*[BNet] Diablo III Is Live!!!*



> Diablo III is now live in North America! Standard and Collector's Edition copies are available at retailers, or you can click here to purchase a digital copy directly through Blizzard Entertainment. To learn more about the game and its features, visit the Diablo III information page or search the Game Guide to find out more about classes, skills, items, and followers.
> 
> Create Your BattleTag:
> Please note that in order to play, you must first create a BattleTag. To set up or change your BattleTag nickname, click here. For more information, see the BattleTag FAQ and Battle.net website.
> ...



*Source*


----------



## coolpcguy (May 15, 2012)

will have to wait till I reach home. Hopefully by then the problems will be corrected


----------



## hknexgen (May 15, 2012)

Does any one know how to get their hands on Diablo III Collectors Edition in India. Tried all the retail outlets and everything. They don't seem to have the normal edition itself.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 15, 2012)

hknexgen said:


> Does any one know how to get their hands on Diablo III Collectors Edition in India. Tried all the retail outlets and everything. They don't seem to have the normal edition itself.



CE is over. Unless you want to pay ten times the actual amount.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------



*[BNet] Global Play Now Live*



> Global Play is now available! To access other game regions via Global Play:
> 
> At the Diablo III login screen, click on "Options"
> Select the "Account" tab
> From the drop-down, choose which region you want to play in and click "Accept"



*Source*


----------



## FogAndSteel (May 15, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Pre-ordered from Flipkart finally.



Is Flipkart still shipping it? I tried ordering D3 today, the D3 page says "Coming Soon"


----------



## LKV5649 (May 15, 2012)

I would suggest buying the digital version of the game from Battle.net No hassles about cds and product keys. Its fully linked to your battle.net account, so no worries 

Oh and btw, this game ROCKS


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2012)

Well, no reviews? Anyone?


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2012)

Uh oh i'm dying to play ....  Guys playing please do some review and screenies.

__________________
here i got first murder shot... 
*spoiler alert*


Spoiler



*postimage.org/image/pytr73wyf/



*Btw now "Error 37" creating rage...*


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2012)

Too costly, waiting for other sources 

Max I am willing to pay for a PC game is 999/-(GTA spoiled me).


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 16, 2012)

I want to know about the lag issues... and all issues being faced from india..


----------



## ydalmia (May 16, 2012)

007 said:


> Well, no reviews? Anyone?



OK, just had a mini marathon session with the game, finished Act 1 and am a little into act 2 as the Witch Doctor.First of all, the game is brilliant, I love it! it was very frustating to install and log in with the servers all full and so much server lag, but once things got stable, it was all worth it.

After a lengthy install, I couldn't wait to dig in but servers were totally busy yesterday. Even last night getting in was a pain and took around 30 minutes. I also got kicked out of the game a couple of times and had sudden lag spikes which resulted in horrible deaths haha.

All of this subsided eventually and I was able to play for 3-4 hours with decent latency. the game has done a great job of hiding lag, and even though I was getting a ping of 300ms, it almoast felt like a single player game. The game is quite beautiful with great environments and monsters, but I think it lacks that dark feel I so loved in D2. I have only played the WD yet and I tried the wizard in the beta, people say the WD is the most boring/underpowered class but I think I love the control the class offers. 

I am glad there is a  public holiday in Goa due to elections so I am catching a quick power nap while the server is down for maintainance and then I jump right back in!

In short the launch day was horrible, but the game is awesome!



tkin said:


> Too costly, waiting for other sources
> 
> Max I am willing to pay for a PC game is 999/-(GTA spoiled me).



There will be no other source for Diablo 3.



Kola2842 said:


> Uh oh i'm dying to play ....  Guys playing please do some review and screenies.
> 
> __________________
> here i got first murder shot...
> ...




I will post some screenshots when I relog.


----------



## FogAndSteel (May 16, 2012)

LKV5649 said:


> I would suggest buying the digital version of the game from Battle.net No hassles about cds and product keys. Its fully linked to your battle.net account, so no worries
> 
> Oh and btw, this game ROCKS



The Blizz forums have been imploding with Error (12) for Asia users who bought and downloaded a digital copy :S

If yours is working just fine, i'm buying and downloading it TODAY !!

Personally, I'd like to have a retail copy, I like having the DVDs.

Btw - when you picked up yours online, did you have to pay in SGD or something? When I login to my Blizzard Account and try buying - it's showing the price as 90 SGD.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 16, 2012)

latency 300 on what servers ?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> There will be no other source for Diablo 3.


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2012)

I am willing to pay upto 1800 for diablo 3 and praying that the price do decrease . Is there a chance of it ?? Or should i ask my uncle(USA) to buy it for 60$$ for me ...

BTW i have not played any diablo game , just excited about it !!!


----------



## coolpcguy (May 16, 2012)

You won't get the game for 1800. It won't be released in India, so it has to be imported by FK/other vendors. 

Played for about 2 hours yesterday, started off with a Monk. I didn't run into any problems. 

Some videos: 

Diablo III Monk - YouTube

Diablo III Monk - YouTube

Diablo III Monk - YouTube

Diablo III Monk - YouTube

Diablo III Monk - YouTube

Diablo III Monk - YouTube

Diablo III Monk - YouTube

All about 20-30 seconds. Was recorded using Fraps, note that it looks slow because fraps kills my framerate - though I am playing it 1080p & recording at half that res.

Here's my current Monk build *us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#bZXd!Z!aa




a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> latency 300 on what servers ?


US, same about 330ms latency


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> CE is over. Unless you want to pay ten times the actual amount.



Ahem ahem.  Well, I will have to partially disagree with that and I have some good news to share with you all. After desperately waiting and refreshing the online retailers (thanks to my sleepless nights for past 5 days and my finger going numb by pressing F5), I finally managed to snatch a copy of CE for myself for $99.99 and not a single penny more from Amazon with free release day delivery!  Yes, I received my copy in US just about 15 hours ago and I can say I am a proud owner of D3 CE now. I couldn't do the unboxing myself but had the event over Skype with my friend.  
I've consumed the licenses in my account and ready to join the party by this friday!

Yes, those eBay scalpers are still trying to sell the CEs for $250+ as it is sold out everywhere. To hell with them.  And would you believe if I said, I managed to place a pre-order in 3 different retailers where the stock turned up for just minutes and finally CANCELLED two of them myself? 

Will share pics once I get the actual box in hand.



ydalmia said:


> In short the launch day was horrible, but the game is awesome!
> I will post some screenshots when I relog.



Thanks ydalmia.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 16, 2012)

^ awesome.


----------



## masterkd (May 16, 2012)

tkin said:


> Too costly, waiting for other sources
> 
> Max I am willing to pay for a PC game is 999/-(GTA spoiled me).



I'm with you tkin..however I'm willing to pay 1500/- max 
That's why even if I'm dying to play the game, i didn't order it


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 16, 2012)

US servers are up!! 

*Here* is the official page to monitor their server statuses.



FogAndSteel said:


> Is Flipkart still shipping it? I tried ordering D3 today, the D3 page says "Coming Soon"



Yep, they're gonna ship it. Last week of May. However, I'm gonna be in Kolkata from 27th May to 6th June. Mom will receive the shipment and I'll be playing in June. 



ydalmia said:


> In short the launch day was horrible, but the game is awesome!



Horrible is an understatement. And so is awesome. 



007 said:


> I can say I am a proud owner of D3 CE now. Will share pics once I get the actual box in hand.



Congrats! Glad someone got CE. 

Definitely share the pics. Looking forward to meeting you (and others also) in-game. 



coolpcguy said:


> All about 20-30 seconds. Was recorded using Fraps, note that it looks slow because fraps kills my framerate - though I am playing it 1080p & recording at half that res.



God, I hope my onboard doesn't run D3 like that. 
What's your FPS without fraps? Check it. There is an option in the game menu which allows that.
BTW how can you play it at 1080p? Aren't you playing in your lappy (1366X768 res)?


----------



## coolpcguy (May 16, 2012)

^ It should be fine, I'm running it at max details. It's very smooth without fraps. Start recording and frame rate tanks. Will post a shot without recording once I'm home in the evening.

The laptop's connected to my Dell U2312HM 23" screen in extended desktop. Laptop screen == twitter, IM. Monitor == Gaming, Movies, Browsing etc


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Horrible is an understatement. And so is awesome.


Very well said. Like! 



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Congrats! Glad someone got CE.
> Definitely share the pics. Looking forward to meeting you (and others also) in-game.



Thanks.  Sure, i'll share and looking forward to meet you too. 
I have to start the installer tonight. I'm on BSNL 2-8am free plan. So it should take a couple of days for me to get started.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> BTW how can you play it at 1080p? Aren't you playing in your lappy (1366X768 res)?



I'm guessing he has a Full HD screen in his laptop/desktop. I have a Full HD screen on my laptop too. Resolution which I get is 1920x1080.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 16, 2012)

i have one question about D3
is it compulsory to co-op play with some random people on bnet
or can i play single with AI party members against AI demons?

@the lucky dudes who got D3 CE: post unboxing pics and a review please


----------



## coolpcguy (May 16, 2012)

Co-op is not compulsory. I'm playing alone,  as will most for their first playthrough


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @the lucky dudes who got D3 CE: post unboxing pics and a review please



I haven't got it in my hand yet and will be getting in the second week of June only. My friend unboxed it this morning and I just watched it in video chat. It didn't strike me at that time to record  as I was more worried about the contents of the box. Few have reported that the soundtrack DVD is missing in theirs and many couldn't find the guest passes for D3 and WoW (the latter does not matter much to me). Good that mine did have all the promised items. I will share the pics soon. I just claimed the D3, D2 and D2LoD licenses so far.

One thing that I could say right now is that the box looks very nice and the contents are of high quality. ( thats what my friend said  )


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 16, 2012)

*@007* Could you please PM me one of the D3 guest pass keys? I need to check how D3 runs on my PC.


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2012)

all damages done to user scores of such a great game is only due to that "drm". See metacritics.
Its pretty unfair to pay $60 then can't even play single player.

And i know Blizzard won't change drm, they are such...

I'm going to order this anyway.


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2012)

The problem with D3 is that part of the game runs on Blizzard servers, like content generation etc, so having a high latency connection will kill the gameplay, sometimes I get good pings, but sometimes I get very band ping to USA(even in India), in these times the game will rubberband like crazy and won't be able to play it, not to mention its costs 4 times as much as most games here.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

Metacritic score of this game is quite great for such a hyped game.


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2012)

^ Coz they can't play it after paying $60.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 17, 2012)

^ 

*i.imgur.com/tpo8E.png

+ Some images 

Diablo III - Imgur

Ran in to a Jar of Souls, but in the process of killing them, I couldn't grab a screenshot


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2012)

^Thanks for screenies, so you a monk. 
I'll start with Barb.

@coolpcguy  Hey did you encountered weather change.(rain etc..)


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2012)

Can anyone give me a suggestion . My uncle lives in USA and coming to india in june . Well 60$ is not a big deal for him but i have never dared to ask him to get something for me . How i say to him that i need diablo 3 ?


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2012)

*Diablo iii Secret Cow level = Whimsyshire *


Spoiler



remember color controversy, this features unicorns , teddy bears, rainbows and fun.
*i.imgur.com/arIOk.jpg?1
*www.wanderinggoblin.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/diablo-shirt.jpg


----------



## coolpcguy (May 17, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^Thanks for screenies, so you a monk.
> I'll start with Barb.
> 
> @coolpcguy  Hey did you encountered weather change.(rain etc..)



Yep, loved the Monk during the open beta, so started off with it. here's some videos if you missed my previous post

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137766-diablo-iii-discussion-17.html#post1652450


And no, I'm yet to run into weather change - though I haven't been outdoors much ( just finished the last quest that was in Open Beta - The Skeleton King quest)



Kola2842 said:


> *Diablo iii Secret Cow level = Whimsyshire *



lololol. awesome.



iittopper said:


> Can anyone give me a suggestion . My uncle lives in USA and coming to india in june . Well 60$ is not a big deal for him but i have never dared to ask him to get something for me . How i say to him that i need diablo 3 ?



um, tell him it's a great game and you want to play it?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 17, 2012)

There is no weather-generation algorithm in D3. There is no day-night cycle as well. Its all static.


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2012)

Special Report: Servers Die Under Game’s Popularity; Players Pissed   D Pad D Bags D Pad D Bags


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2012)

Are the server issues and bugs still present?


----------



## Alok (May 18, 2012)

Last night was bad. Today morning they down and maintained us and eu servers. Also sent an apology letter to d3 owners......

Hope everything will be right on track soon.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 18, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> There is no weather-generation algorithm in D3. There is no day-night cycle as well. Its all static.



heh, I actually ran into rains. Nothing spectacular though. 

BTW: More screenshots added. Diablo III - Imgur


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 18, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> heh, I actually ran into rains. Nothing spectacular though.



Of course you ran into rains. But that's because it will always rain in that particular region. Same goes for areas having either day or night times.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 18, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Of course you ran into rains. But that's because it will always rain in that particular region



I believe it did stop raining, then again, doesn't matter much


----------



## ydalmia (May 18, 2012)

Guys what kind of latency are you all getting? I am playing on the EU servers and my latency is hovering around 500-600 which isn't fun. On other online games like LoL my latency mark is around 200, so I don't know what's wrong with their server. 

The only time I managed to play properly was early this morning when I was getting around 350ms.


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2012)

*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/masonry/000/305/380/3cf.gif
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coolpcguy (May 19, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Guys what kind of latency are you all getting? I am playing on the EU servers and my latency is hovering around 500-600 which isn't fun. On other online games like LoL my latency mark is around 200, so I don't know what's wrong with their server.
> 
> The only time I managed to play properly was early this morning when I was getting around 350ms.



300-600. US servers. I've seen it go down(or rather, go high) to as much as 1.1s yesterday, but today it was on 330 or so. I've stopped looking at latency, apparently, me looking it it makes me think it's even worse.


ANyone's given the AH a shot? Just listed 2 items for sale on them, let's see how it goes.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 19, 2012)

*i45.tinypic.com/nnw613.jpg


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 19, 2012)

5 Reasons 'Diablo III' Represents Gaming's Annoying Future | Cracked.com

Funny read abt Diablo III

that guy's posts are all so hillarious..


----------



## ydalmia (May 19, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> 300-600. US servers. I've seen it go down(or rather, go high) to as much as 1.1s yesterday, but today it was on 330 or so. I've stopped looking at latency, apparently, me looking it it makes me think it's even worse.
> 
> 
> ANyone's given the AH a shot? Just listed 2 items for sale on them, let's see how it goes.



Yeah, my brother is playing from the UK on a 100mbps connection on the EU servers and he was getting the same lag as me! 

About the AH, you will sell the items if the stats on them aren't trash. Don't try and AH every yellow you find, its a waste of time. Just AH the ones with the good rolls. Also, do not bother salvaging anything until hell mode. It is the best to simply sell all the gear and use the money to upgrade BS/jeweller and stash. If you need any gear then instead of trying to roll gear from BS just buy it from AH. 

Also, is anyone playing on the EU servers? hit me up if so! Had some good fun playing in public games today


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]I43GUnZN_s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2012)

And this , surely Blizzard lose reputation to me.

5 Reasons 'Diablo III' Represents Gaming's Annoying Future | Cracked.com

@piyush nice man.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 20, 2012)

Sold a rare for 1360. Another blue item's up for same, don't think it'll go though. Put 2 more up for sale. 

Also, done with Act 1, a little underwhelmed with it.Same was the case with D2 though. Currently on Lvl 17 monk with a 45.64 DPS. 

And oh, Seven Sided Strike is f'king awesome, as is Lashing Tail Kick + runes

Ok another regular magic item (blue) sold  

@Gaurav you were asking about frame rates:

*i.imgur.com/kUFX6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xLAO8.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> And this , surely Blizzard lose reputation to me.
> 
> 5 Reasons 'Diablo III' Represents Gaming's Annoying Future | Cracked.com
> 
> @piyush nice man.



Well the article was fun to read atleast.


----------



## ydalmia (May 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well the article was fun to read atleast.



All companies have issues with their games at launch, it is just that Blizzard games are so huge that the problems get blown out of proportion. Having said that, the EU servers are down for emergency maintenance on a Sunday . 

On another note have cleared Nightmare with the Witch Doc at level 48, need to grind out a couple more levels for hell! I think I am kinda bored with the WD now though, only one viable build for the later parts of the game, rolling wizard as soon as I take this guy to 60.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 22, 2012)

Love the monk, currently at level 25.

More screenshots:

Wave of Light +  Explosive Light rune
*i.imgur.com/MYNKM.jpg

Hordes are common

*i.imgur.com/PtILo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7oV2t.jpg

Cartoonish style? I think not.. 
*i.imgur.com/RVLFu.jpg

Co-op with demon Hunter & Wizard
*i.imgur.com/ggSnD.jpg

7-sided strike is another kickass skill

*i.imgur.com/rYjcj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fYm3V.jpg

----

On the dark side, 

Shout At The Devil: Blizzard Acknowledges Diablo III Hacks | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 22, 2012)

Screenies are good. Try to avoid public games for now. Until Blizz puts out a fix to the account compromise situation, better play SP. If you still want to do co-op, then make a password protected game and play with your friends only.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 22, 2012)

k, Blizzard have stated there is no exploit Blizzard Addresses Diablo III Account Hack Complaints


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 22, 2012)

Yes. Just saw Bashiok's post stating the hacks were not the result of exploits.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 23, 2012)

*[BNet] Diablo III Becomes Fastest-Selling PC Game Ever*



> Following the global launch of Diablo III on May 15, the Lord of Terror has consumed a record number of souls. More than 3.5 million copies of the game were sold as of the first day of release, making Diablo III the fastest-selling PC game of all time. As of the first week of release, Sanctuary’s heroes had already reached a total of more than 6.3 million. See the press release for all the gory details.



*Source/Press Release*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[BNet] Diablo III Becomes Fastest-Selling PC Game Ever*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source/Press Release*



Long live PC gaming!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 24, 2012)

*[BNet] Diablo III - Massive Hotfix List*



> *Spoiler Warning:* If you have not yet completed Diablo III on Normal, some hotfixes described in this list may include spoilers.



*Source/Full Hotfix List*


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2012)

So anywhere can I get D3 below 3k?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 24, 2012)

Piyush said:


> So anywhere can I get D3 below 3k?



No.  
However, if you can manage 3799INR, then you can try *here* (COD is available).


----------



## axes2t2 (May 24, 2012)

Piyush said:


> So anywhere can I get D3 below 3k?



Yes


----------



## noob (May 24, 2012)

will it work on my config in sig ? no gfx card yet


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 24, 2012)

noob said:


> will it work on my config in sig ? no gfx card yet


it will work man,all blizzard games have the most lowest system requirements



Piyush said:


> So anywhere can I get D3 below 3k?



you cannot get the disc version for under 3K
you can get the digital download version for under 3k(you will have to buy frm blizzard singapore online store in SGD)


----------



## Krystie (May 24, 2012)

What's the best server to play Diablo 3 from India ? (NA/Asia/EU) 
Do you guys use some kind of tunneling service to connect to them ?

Another question, what kind of ISP would be best for D3 online ? BSNL tends to have huge packet lot issues (constant death in nightmare+ and even later on in normal).


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 24, 2012)

noob said:


> will it work on my config in sig ? no gfx card yet



Yes. It will work. Intel HD3000 graphics is present in the GPU Support List for D3.



Krystie said:


> What's the best server to play Diablo 3 from India ? (NA/Asia/EU)



Asia probably.



Krystie said:


> Do you guys use some kind of tunneling service to connect to them ?



No.



Krystie said:


> BSNL tends to have huge packet lot issues (constant death in nightmare+ and even later on in normal).



I've played D2 multiplayer. Never died once due to lag.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 25, 2012)

Those screen Shotz remind me good old days of WoW here is an Awesome Record!!!!!!! 

*Diablo III becomes the fastest-selling PC game in history*

Despite a number of server-related issues surrounding the launch of Diablo III and the general displeasure of the “always-online” model, the title has become the fastest-selling PC game ever. Blizzard sold 3.5 million copies of the game within the first 24 hours of its release.

Additionally, Blizzard handed out 1.2 million copies to people that signed up for the World of Warcraft Annual Pass. Gamers were guaranteed a free copy of the game on launch day when signing up for a 12-month WoW subscription.

And since the launch, another 1.6 million games have been sold for a total of 6.3 million copies out in the wild. As one might expect, both Amazon and GameStop have said that the title was one of their biggest PC launches ever. This figure doesn’t include success from Internet gaming rooms. The Verge points out that nearly 40 percent of gamers in Korea are playing Diablo III.

"We're definitely thrilled that so many people around the world were excited to pick up their copy of Diablo 3 and jump in the moment it went live," said Mike Morhaime, CEO and cofounder of Blizzard Entertainment. "We also regret that our preparations were not enough to ensure everyone had a seamless experience when they did so. I want to reaffirm our commitment to make sure the millions of Diablo 3 players out there have a great experience with the game moving forward, and I also want to thank them for their ongoing support."

Diablo III’s early success wasn’t a huge surprise as the developer revealed earlier this month that it had become the most pre-ordered Blizzard game in history. Blizzard hosted a closed beta for several months and even made a small section of the game available for anyone to try roughly a month before the official launch to load test the servers. It seems that these preparations weren't enough as launch day problems have been well documented.

Source Diablo III becomes the fastest-selling PC game in history


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 25, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Those screen Shotz remind me good old days of WoW here is an Awesome Record!!!!!!!
> 
> *Diablo III becomes the fastest-selling PC game in history*
> 
> ...



*Repost. Check above.*


----------



## coolpcguy (May 25, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> you cannot get the disc version for under 3K
> you can get the digital download version for under 3k(you will have to buy frm blizzard singapore online store in SGD)



Um dude. it's $90 SGD. 

90 Singapore dollars ~= 3,900 Indian rupees.

That's about ~Rs 200-300 more than US pricing.



Krystie said:


> What's the best server to play Diablo 3 from India ? (NA/Asia/EU)
> Do you guys use some kind of tunneling service to connect to them ?
> 
> Another question, what kind of ISP would be best for D3 online ? BSNL tends to have huge packet lot issues (constant death in nightmare+ and even later on in normal).


I'm on US servers, No tunneling service and I'm on BSNL here.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 25, 2012)

*ITS HERE!!! AND I'M LOVING IT!!!* 

I'm currently doing Wizard on US servers. My bro is doing Monk on Asia servers. 

*i.imgur.com/e3Fdx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fZ1oN.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 25, 2012)

^^ you purchased 2 copies ? I know mostly, but wondering if you could share accounts..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 25, 2012)

^^what makes you think he bought two copies??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 25, 2012)

*@akshay* Not two copies. Only showing the front and back covers.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 25, 2012)

no, you said your bro is on asia!! 
You got 1 copy and your bro got one right ? or both you guys using a single sign on !! that's what I wanted to know.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 26, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> no, you said your bro is on asia!!
> You got 1 copy and your bro got one right ? or both you guys using a single sign on !! that's what I wanted to know.



Single copy. Single account.


----------



## Krystie (May 26, 2012)

what kind of latencies are you guys getting on US/Asia/EU ?


----------



## ydalmia (May 26, 2012)

Krystie said:


> what kind of latencies are you guys getting on US/Asia/EU ?



I used to get 500 on EU servers. Now i get 250-300 with lag spikes in between. They seem to have optimized the server load a bit better. Asian servers are the worst for me, they have the worst latency. And even logging in can be an issue on the Asian servers due to error 37. 

I suggest either go for EU (lowest latency) or go for US servers (most stable).

Oh and the game is a so much worse than D2!


----------



## Krystie (May 26, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> I used to get 500 on EU servers. Now i get 250-300 with lag spikes in between. They seem to have optimized the server load a bit better. Asian servers are the worst for me, they have the worst latency. And even logging in can be an issue on the Asian servers due to error 37.
> 
> I suggest either go for EU (lowest latency) or go for US servers (most stable).
> 
> Oh and the game is a so much worse than D2!



I'm getting around 295-340ms to US servers on Airtel broadband (random shitty plan Rs 600 /month or so).

On BSNL broadband I usually get 400-800ms - but with BSNL there's heavy packet loss and horribly fluctuating latencies unless you're playing in the 2-8am period (which is kinda dumb). Imagine fighting a boss for 10 minutes and then dying because of shitty lag.

I haven't tried EU/Asia much but both seem to give higher latencies that fluctuate even more. Probably some kind of really effed up routing from India on both bsnl and airtel.

Honestly it's depressing playing D3 online, and lag in single player is really annoying especially in an Indian context. But then again online gaming is a joke in India lols.

Been playing a wizard; almost in Hell and ~lvl 50.


----------



## noob (May 26, 2012)

So you get lag even when playing in single player mode ? WTF


----------



## Krystie (May 26, 2012)

noob said:


> So you get lag even when playing in single player mode ? WTF


yeah it's basically like playing an mmorpg; pretty lame really if you have a shitty indian internet connection. 

no matter how much money you spend on internet in india, packet loss to servers outside india are inevitable because routing seems to be universally garbage.


----------



## dippi_taurus (May 26, 2012)

FINALLY!!!!!! Got my hands on a CE. YIIPPPEEE!!!!!! 
Actually make that two copies 

Will put up the pics when I reach home


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> I'm on US servers, No tunneling service and I'm on BSNL here.


Hey, my latency seems to go bad very frequently with BSNL and lots of deaths due to that!  How are you managing dude?



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *ITS HERE!!! AND I'M LOVING IT!!!*



Congrats man! 



ydalmia said:


> I used to get 500 on EU servers. Now i get 250-300 with lag spikes in between. They seem to have optimized the server load a bit better. Asian servers are the worst for me, they have the worst latency. And even logging in can be an issue on the Asian servers due to error 37.
> I suggest either go for EU (lowest latency) or go for US servers (most stable).
> Oh and the game is a so much worse than D2!


Haven't tried EU/Asia yet but thanks for letting us know. Why would you call the game worse btw?



Krystie said:


> I'm getting around 295-340ms to US servers on Airtel broadband (random shitty plan Rs 600 /month or so).
> On BSNL broadband I usually get 400-800ms - but with BSNL there's heavy packet loss and horribly fluctuating latencies unless you're playing in the 2-8am period (which is kinda dumb). Imagine fighting a boss for 10 minutes and then dying because of shitty lag.


 
I have been thinking of getting an Airtel connection since the game launch. My BSNL give much worse at times. Goes beyond 900. I have a Wimax (2Mbps promised but I get 1.2 min atleast for downloads) which also has terrible ping to US servers. Can you confirm if your Airtel ping is stable with US servers? 295-340ms looks golden to me now. 



dippi_taurus said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! Got my hands on a CE. YIIPPPEEE!!!!!!
> Actually make that two copies
> Will put up the pics when I reach home


Cool. Congrats! 
Where did you buy from?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 26, 2012)

Where the hell can I buy that box, its out of stock on flipkart!! I thought they would have stock by now!


----------



## dippi_taurus (May 26, 2012)

007 said:


> Cool. Congrats!
> Where did you buy from?



From Amazon actually. Had pre-ordered it in April for a release day delivery to my uncle's place in Boston, US. My uncle informed me that two huge boxes had arrived and lo & behold he sent them through a friend, who gave it to my mom today


----------



## Krystie (May 26, 2012)

007 said:


> Can you confirm if your Airtel ping is stable with US servers? 295-340ms looks golden to me now.


295-340 ms for the last 6-7 hours on Airtel [I started with BSNL but it was awful today so switched back to airtel].
Got to lvl 51 on my wizard just beat nightmare started hell; some of the champion packs are really boring now though and take forever to die 

On some days it goes up to 500ms. Haven't really played much during US peak hours (dawn for us).

Airtel has FUP and is quite costly btw. Most of their plans are limited if you read the fine print.

Any kind of wireless connection is useless for gaming. Never use a wireless router or wireless service for any kind of gaming, it leads to constant nerd rages.

BSNL typically has lower latencies in WoW and other online games though when it works - although with everything bsnl is liable to heavy packet loss, drops, jitter, latency fluctuation and outages (connecting error every few days). This isn't a personal problem, it happens on any BSNL connection *ANYWHERE* no matter what plan you take. Their routing is shitty and no one seems to give a flying f*ck about fixing congested routes.

Don't really have much of an idea about EU/Asia servers but for some weird reason latency was higher last time I checked - sounds odd i know.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Where the hell can I buy that box, its out of stock on flipkart!! I thought they would have stock by now!



Just buy it online. Buy the game key code from somewhere like offgamer or just use a credit card on the blizz website.

Doesn't really take that long to DL 7 gigs. I have a BSNL night unlimited connection so I schedule big downloads for the 2-8 slot; took me about 2 nights.


----------



## 007 (May 26, 2012)

*@dippi_taurus* - Nice! 

*@All who have not shared your BattleTags to Gaurav yet and are willing to share* - Pls share soon. 

*@Krystie* - That's good to know. 500 should be tolerable I guess. I started today morning on my BSNL and it was 800-900. Got frustrated and haven't played since then. Not to mention I have been experiencing a lot of noise in the connection for past few days and thereby frequent line disconnections. It happens almost twice every month for me. Yes, even I'm a big fan of 2-8  I've been leeching for the past 8 years during this slot almost everyday. So its really hard to give up now. Probably i'll take a low end plan in airtel just for D3. My initial idea was to surrender BSNL and take up the 1599 plan (2Mbps till 75 gig and 256kbps  thereafter) but now since Airtel has blocked all torrent sites, i dont want that anymore. Heard BSNL will also be implementing shortly.


----------



## ydalmia (May 27, 2012)

007 said:


> *@dippi_taurus* - Nice!
> 
> *@All who have not shared your BattleTags to Gaurav yet and are willing to share* - Pls share soon.
> 
> *@Krystie* - That's good to know. 500 should be tolerable I guess. I started today morning on my BSNL and it was 800-900. Got frustrated and haven't played since then. Not to mention I have been experiencing a lot of noise in the connection for past few days and thereby frequent line disconnections. It happens almost twice every month for me. Yes, even I'm a big fan of 2-8  I've been leeching for the past 8 years during this slot almost everyday. So its really hard to give up now. Probably i'll take a low end plan in airtel just for D3. My initial idea was to surrender BSNL and take up the 1599 plan (2Mbps till 75 gig and 256kbps  thereafter) but now since Airtel has blocked all torrent sites, i dont want that anymore. Heard BSNL will also be implementing shortly.



what the hell? you cannot download torrents on an airtel connection? hope there is a workaround if BSNL decides to implement something like that..And i am getting latency from 250-500 on my bsnl connection on EU servers. 

lvl 52 witch doctor and a lvl 35 wizard. the witch doctor is super boring hell+. **** it, the whole game is boring, such a dissapointment by blizzard.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 27, 2012)

^^ then I should wait to try the demo is it ?!! if the game gets very boring..
any one else feel the same ?


----------



## Krystie (May 27, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ then I should wait to try the demo is it ?!! if the game gets very boring..
> any one else feel the same ?


Remember that many of the people saying it's boring have dumped 50-60 hours into the game already, so I would take such advice with a pinch of salt.

The gameplay is very similar to Diablo 2.


----------



## icebags (May 27, 2012)

this seems interesting, need to dw the demo. and is there any melee class ? i think melee are better in lag cases than spell casters.



Krystie said:


> Remember that many of the people saying it's boring have dumped 50-60 hours into the game already, so I would take such advice with a pinch of salt.
> 
> The gameplay is very similar to Diablo 2.



all these online games are very lengthy and repeating, be it battlefield or mmos. you need to earn points / lvls like a grinding machine. they are designed to make people busy for abot a year i think.


----------



## ydalmia (May 27, 2012)

Krystie said:


> Remember that many of the people saying it's boring have dumped 50-60 hours into the game already, so I would take such advice with a pinch of salt.
> 
> The gameplay is very similar to Diablo 2.



I have 45 hours logged on the witch doctor and around half that on the wizard. The game is definately a 'good' game, it just isn't what made D2 great. I must have put around a 1000 hours or more into D2 over the years and I think I am already done with D3. 

So yes, I guess it does offer decent value for money as 60 hours are more than what I put into most games..but people who were fans of D2 (and actually played it's endgame) would be highly dissapointed with this game.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 27, 2012)

got the license, installing, still to create battle tag..
will play from Tuesday noon...
hv hit the bsnl limits, its now 512kbps, slow download.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 27, 2012)

icebags said:


> this seems interesting, need to dw the demo. and is *there any melee class ? i think melee are better in lag cases than spell casters.*



Barbarian or Monk. monk is more melee though


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 28, 2012)

Guys is there any possibility of the CE edition of D3 being available anytime soon here in India..??? wanna buy the box but can't seem to... any suggestions..???


----------



## Romeo420 (May 28, 2012)

i have never played this series.


----------



## masterkd (May 28, 2012)

Have you even seen any CE of any PC game..import it if you want it!!


----------



## coolpcguy (May 29, 2012)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Guys is there any possibility of the CE edition of D3 being available anytime soon here in India..??? wanna buy the box but can't seem to... any suggestions..???



CEs are pretty much sold out, won't be stocked - there are some on Amazon, if you really want it. 

ProTip: If you want a CE, don't wait, get it ASAP. 


Completed D3 in normal mode yesterday, with the Monk at level 33 & game time of about 29hrs 40 minutes. 

Nightmare mode / different character awaits next!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 29, 2012)

^^ Are there any online sites (UK based) which can deliver the CE (if at all they are still available) to my friend's home in UK (EdinBurgh)..??

Does Amazon Ships to the said location (Edinburgh, UK)..???

Will tell my friend to buy it for me and will collect it from him wen he is back to Mumbai next month... 

Any links wud be really useful guys...


----------



## masterkd (May 29, 2012)

^I think amazon UK will be able to ship there!!


----------



## coolpcguy (May 29, 2012)

^^^ like I said, ain't cheap but here you go

*www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0077HOA64/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2012)

Infinity#1407 
starting tomorrow, not able to play as of now, poor gfx card. will get one form work..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 29, 2012)

*a_k_s_h_a_y* updated.

*Note:* I'm in Kolkata right now and won't have continuous access to the internet. Will get back on the 7th of June.


----------



## 007 (May 30, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> what the hell? you cannot download torrents on an airtel connection? hope there is a workaround if BSNL decides to implement something like that..And i am getting latency from 250-500 on my bsnl connection on EU servers.


All ISPs would be implementing soon as its the court order. But no worries we can still use the magnet links to capture and if the whole site is blocked we still have lots of proxies. Anyways lets take this topic off this thread.



coolpcguy said:


> CEs are pretty much sold out, won't be stocked - there are some on Amazon, if you really want it.
> ProTip: If you want a CE, don't wait, get it ASAP.


*@ashu888ashu888* - Are you ready to spend ~16k? (£174.99 + £2.03UK delivery) 



Romeo420 said:


> i have never played this series.


Well its better late than never! Don't miss one of the best RPG/hack n slash of all time. 



ydalmia said:


> I have 45 hours logged on the witch doctor and around half that on the wizard. The game is definately a 'good' game, it just isn't what made D2 great. I must have put around a 1000 hours or more into D2 over the years and I think I am already done with D3.
> 
> So yes, I guess it does offer decent value for money as 60 hours are more than what I put into most games..but people who were fans of D2 (and actually played it's endgame) would be highly dissapointed with this game.



Yes, it is definitely a very good game which is gonna give us years of gameplay. I am still on NM with a single character, taking things slow and i love the game so far. Having said that, I would also mention here that I have not experienced the "greatness" of D2 yet. Greatness is an understatement for D2 actually.  It feels like I am playing D2.5 for now. Skill points, HRs and runewords are the ones which I am missing badly here. Still getting used to the new skill system. 

Oh and if you guys haven't checked *this *out, lots of design changes are coming in as part of patch 1.0.3.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 30, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> ^^^ like I said, ain't cheap but here you go
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Used and New: Diablo III - Collector's Edition (PC/Mac DVD)



Thnx for the link..  appreciate it.. 



007 said:


> *@ashu888ashu888* - Are you ready to spend ~16k? (£174.99 + £2.03UK delivery)



ooh its damn costly.. 

Ppl are making big bucks by hoarding multiple copies of D3 

Nope, can't shell out this much, its really outta budget.. 

So my only good option is to just get a normal DVD Edition... right..??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 30, 2012)

are you guys playing on EU or NA ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 30, 2012)

^^ Have all of u guys got just the normal DVD disc version or the COllector's edition..?? 

Coz, D3 is still NOT available in india I guess


----------



## Krystie (May 30, 2012)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ Have all of u guys got just the normal DVD disc version or the COllector's edition..??
> 
> Coz, D3 is still NOT available in india I guess



Buy it online from the Blizzard website; they give you a key and you have the game for $60. You can also get the game key from a 3rd party like offgamer and put that into the digital download form on the official site too.

It's frankly puzzling that people want physical copies in India, let alone CEs.

D3 probably won't ever be released in India, much like SC2 or WoW. 

"hoarding" copies of D3 in India is completely moronic, no one would do that.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 31, 2012)

*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/72804_10150874443081633_59685491632_9990250_1109708373_n.jpg
MONSTERZZz


----------



## Alok (May 31, 2012)

^ The Butcher.

Ah fresh meat...


----------



## 007 (May 31, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> are you guys playing on EU or NA ?


I'm on NA.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ Have all of u guys got just the normal DVD disc version or the COllector's edition..??
> Coz, D3 is still NOT available in india I guess


It was actually available in nextworld.in and flipkart sometime back. They should restock soon I believe. You can better buy the digital version from Blizzard directly for *90 SGD* if you dont want to wait. It is not 60 USD if you Bnet account is registered as India. A friend of mine bought last week. It comes to 4100 apprx including forex charges.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 31, 2012)

Am on NA, playing wizard, now level 12.
i game is easy, I died only once, coz i was afk at wrong moment.. and its been like 5 hrs playing.


----------



## Krystie (May 31, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Am on NA, playing wizard, now level 12.
> i game is easy, I died only once, coz i was afk at wrong moment.. and its been like 5 hrs playing.


The game starts becoming "hard" once you get to the end of nightmare or hell.
It's unfair to comment on a game's difficulty at level 12 lol.

The game is extremely gear dependent so the difficulty depends a lot on the correctness of the gear you buy from the AH or get from drops.

Most of the time difficulty is centered around bad ability combos from champion packs - which result in instant death in some cases (fire chains/incinerate/mortar/molten/invulnerability/plagued + teleport/vortex/jailer combos are the worst). 

In normal enemies have 1 ability; nightmare = 2, hell = 3 , inferno = 4. So there's a huge amount of RNG in champion pack difficulty.

Usually it's best to stack vitality+your dps stat; and then pick spells based on the situation.


----------



## 007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Krystie said:


> The game starts becoming "hard" once you get to the end of nightmare or hell.
> 
> Most of the time difficulty is centered around bad ability combos from champion packs - which result in instant death in some cases (fire chains/incinerate/mortar/molten/invulnerability/plagued + teleport/vortex/jailer combos are the worst).


 Initially it was easy for me as well but it gets real hard in NM and above where I am currently getting my a** kicked lol. And yeah I hate these chained/vortex/waller ones.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 2, 2012)

finished the game in normal wizard! level 32, total played is 24 hrs... no what to do!! god damn its getting boring!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 3, 2012)

007 said:


> I'm on NA.
> 
> 
> It was actually available in nextworld.in and flipkart sometime back. They should restock soon I believe. You can better buy the digital version from Blizzard directly for *90 SGD* if you dont want to wait. It is not 60 USD if you Bnet account is registered as India. A friend of mine bought last week. It comes to 4100 apprx including forex charges.



Yup thnx for the update... Yup, I created a Bnet account specifying the region as India so the pricing is 90 SGD...also..I checked it on flipkart.com ---> DIABLO-3

but.. in the NOTE section, it says this...

*NOTE: The game requires constant Internet connection i.e. you should be online at all times to play*

So, is it true that I won't be able to play offline (if I wish to...sumtimes!!) ..?? 

or is it that D3 or (in particular) this version (the standard version of D3 thats available on flipkart.com) is an online only game/version..?? 



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 4, 2012)

There is no offline feature. Repeat after me, there is no offline play. There is no offline play. No Internet, no play. 




a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> finished the game in normal wizard! level 32, total played is 24 hrs... no what to do!! god damn its getting boring!



Move on to nightmare or a different character. Or play co-op (I am playing co-op). Nightware is when your ass gets shafted like there's no tomorrow when the blues/elites are around. 

Currently a level 40 Monk with ~9k health & 610DPS



Krystie said:


> The game starts becoming "hard" once you get to the end of nightmare or hell.
> It's unfair to comment on a game's difficulty at level 12 lol.
> 
> The game is extremely gear dependent so the difficulty depends a lot on the correctness of the gear you buy from the AH or get from drops.
> ...



Bang on.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ Thnx for that update buddy..


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 4, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 6, 2012)

Am playing with 007 now.. we both play wizard.

cleared nightmare easily.. had 800-1500 dps in Act 1,2
Then 1800-2200dps in Act 3 and 2700dps in Act 4..
Health was from 4k to 10k as I progressed to level 50.

then immediately got whacked in hell with fast/invulnerable champion packs.. while having 3000 dps and 7k health.... It took like 10 mins to down leoric

I upped my dps to 4300 now.. and 14k health...  seems fine now...
killed azmodan in 1 min and diablo in 2 min with new setup in NM.. but leoric in hell took 4-5 min I think..

I play from 7pm to 1am..!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm back home. Continuing my Wizard.


----------



## 007 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I'm back home. Continuing my Wizard.



Welcome back and congrats man! 

@All - Please check page 142 of the 11th anniversary edition of Digit mag to know why I congratulated Gaurav.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2012)

is blizzard a part of activision? because it seems "Activision Bizzard" is going to be sold


----------



## 007 (Jun 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> is blizzard a part of activision? because it seems "Activision Bizzard" is going to be sold



Yes, Blizzard (or Blizzard Entertainment) is a subsidiary of Activision Blizzard.
Activision Blizzard is the parent company which has two subsidiaries Activision & Blizzard.

Where did you find the info? Share some links.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 9, 2012)

007 said:


> @All - Please check page 142 of the 11th anniversary edition of Digit mag to know why I congratulated Gaurav.



Um. I don't subscribe to Digit mag. What's on the page you mentioned?


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 9, 2012)

007 said:


> Yes, Blizzard (or Blizzard Entertainment) is a subsidiary of Activision Blizzard.
> Activision Blizzard is the parent company which has two subsidiaries Activision & Blizzard.
> 
> Where did you find the info? Share some links.



Nothing concrete yet, read about it few days ago  Vivendi Said to Discuss Activision Sale at Strategy Meeting


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 9, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Um. I don't subscribe to Digit mag. What's on the page you mentioned?



on pg 142 well, theres a screenie of the TDF thread "post your latest purchases"
where you've posted a pic of your copy of D3(#148490) and the congo'ing replies of serpent16 ,gollum and tenida



007 said:


> Yes, Blizzard (or Blizzard Entertainment) is a subsidiary of Activision Blizzard.
> Activision Blizzard is the parent company which has two subsidiaries Activision & Blizzard.
> 
> Where did you find the info? Share some links.



Activision Blizzard for sale? - News at GameSpot
actually,they are (supposedly) selling the largest stake holder's stake in "activision blizzard" to "some" company
i hope  The EAshark does not smell blood(Read : Sale)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 9, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> on pg 142 well, theres a screenie of the TDF thread "post your latest purchases"
> where you've posted a pic of your copy of D3(#148490) and the congo'ing replies of serpent16 ,gollum and tenida



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, I'm a celeb!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 9, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, I'm a celeb!!!



congos!
Digit mag pulls out  screenies from the forum  and publishes in the last pages of the digit mag to advertise the forum and encourage people to join forum


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 10, 2012)

Since i'm still a student and dont have a job yet, my parents arent agreeing to lend me 4k to get D3.
All i can do is wait for a crack.. :/

And i am yet again roaming the Tristram in Diablo 2.. 
*When will i tremble the heavens*..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 10, 2012)

Entered Act II. Lvl 18 Wizard.


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Since i'm still a student and dont have a job yet, my parents arent agreeing to lend me 4k to get D3.
> All i can do is wait for a crack.. :/
> 
> And i am yet again roaming the Tristram in Diablo 2..
> *When will i tremble the heavens*..



seems not to be happen, so forget d3 and continue your gaming.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Since i'm still a student and dont have a job yet, my parents arent agreeing to lend me 4k to get D3.
> All i can do is wait for a crack.. :/
> 
> And i am yet again roaming the Tristram in Diablo 2..
> *When will i tremble the heavens*..



whats this with pirates wanting the game when it releases if they don't have the dough to pay?
D3 wont run away. when you get a job download it from blizzard site


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> whats this with pirates wanting the game when it releases if they don't have the dough to pay?
> D3 wont run away. when you get a job download it from blizzard site


What about the fact want to play it lag free?


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> whats this with pirates wanting the game when it releases if they don't have the dough to pay?
> D3 wont run away. when you get a job download it from blizzard site



D3 wont run away but it will add atleast 4-5 years more to the already waited 13 years.
You should understand the craze to get hands-on it..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 11, 2012)

Lvl 22 Wizard (almost 23). Act 2. "Blood and Sand" quest.


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 11, 2012)

The price is very high at the moment.will wait for some more time.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2012)

Wizard Act 1 inferno, i am sort of bored right now, so left it... want to resume in August when items get cheap!
I am getting screwed with champion packs, should upgrade gear..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 12, 2012)

*[BNet] Thousands of Accounts Banned*

Just a day after Blizzard made their statement about cheating in Diablo III, they have banned thousands of accounts in violation of the ToS.



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> We recently issued a round of account suspensions and bans to several thousand Diablo® III players who were in violation of the Battle.net® Terms of Use for cheating and/or using botting or hacking programs while playing. In addition to undermining the spirit of fair play that’s essential to everyone’s enjoyment of the game, botting, hacking, and other such exploitive behavior can contribute to stability and performance issues with the Battle.net service. As always, maintaining a stable, safe, and fun online-gaming experience for legitimate players is a top priority for us, and we'll be continuing to keep watch on Battle.net and take action as needed.



*Source*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entered Act III this afternoon. Level 25 (almost 26) Wizard. 200dps. I feel so OP. 
Currently US servers are under maintenance for the latest patch, which is 1.02c. So I'll continue playing tomorrow.


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2012)

Went out of station for few days to meet friends and of course to collect my CEs.  Back in action from today. As promised last month, here are the pics. Pardon my pathetic photography skills please. 

*Left - opened and used, Right - sealed and brand new*
*imgur.com/F9oe8.jpg

*A closer look...*
*imgur.com/ywGir.jpg

*Unboxing starts...*
*imgur.com/NBR3z.jpg

*Box contents*
*imgur.com/QmVw2.jpg

*3xD3, 1xWoW passes & D2+D2LoD license card*
*imgur.com/1cMRi.jpg

*Diablo skull and 4GB USB soulstone*
*imgur.com/mi8oN.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ hey you got the MAC version DVD ?
I may want to copy it, install in office and game on!! 
we got some powerful macs.. so

we guys should use skype and game on like pros...


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 13, 2012)

RMAH is live.

Server Status - Diablo III


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 13, 2012)

*@007* Great stuff! Now start gaming already. I've sent friend invite.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 14, 2012)

Hit lvl 31 . Entered act 4. 388dps.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 14, 2012)

Am in Act 2 Inferno 20K dps!
I hav to stop this at once, addicted... damn.

once everyone hits level 60, lets form a farming group
we can have daily 1 hr farming runs...


----------



## siddhu143 (Jun 14, 2012)

this game was a lot addicting with its stunning graphics


----------



## 007 (Jun 15, 2012)

And...level 60 wizard on inferno finally!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 15, 2012)

Completed Normal difficulty. Level 32 Wizard. Check out my build/specs/gear on the US servers. My BattleTag is *Tensor#6418*.

*@007* Congos on reaching max level.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome cinematics & characters, but I heard diablo 3 sucks..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 19, 2012)

they hv nerfed a lot of things... 
happy and sad about the nerfs... coz it could  now  be less challenging.. but boss fights are sure to get tough now.

I failed miserably with Act 2 champion packs.. hitting the enrage timer.
After a lot of theorycrafting, i was able to take on champion packs with ease with same gear...!! 
however i would kite them from far far away places to way back to town in act 2..as i slowly killed them before enrage.. LOL
kiting with wizard just seems so much fun!


----------



## fullmetal (Jun 20, 2012)

guys i know im late but im searching for the diablo3 copy and cant seem to find it any place.. any clue where i can buy one?


----------



## 007 (Jun 20, 2012)

fullmetal said:


> guys i know im late but im searching for the diablo3 copy and cant seem to find it any place.. any clue where i can buy one?



Not sure when flipkart or nextworld or other e-tailer would restock. If you dont want to wait and if the box+dvd doesn't matter to you, go ahead and get it from Blizzard store for 90SGD. Purchase over within a min and start installer download right away or play if you got the installer already! 

EDIT:
Play-asia seems to have in stock. Says free shipping to India but not sure if item clears customs or gets held. Check their FAQ or contact customer care to make things clear if you are going to order.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anybody tried the 'Auction House'?? What exactly is it?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Anybody tried the 'Auction House'?? What exactly is it?



That's gotta be the most awesome question I've ever heard. Good one!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah yeah..got the sarcasm, I know what the Auction house is, but I wanted to hear about it from someone who used the feature. I thought paying real money in-game items is stupid, or may I don't know how things works, anybody here who's a little polite, can answer that question?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah yeah..got the sarcasm, I know what the Auction house is, but I wanted to hear about it from someone who used the feature. I thought paying real money in-game items is stupid, or may I don't know how things works, anybody here who's a little polite, can answer that question?



Yeah I've used it. Not the RMAH though. Gold AH only. If you have a good idea of what the items listed there are really worth, its actually cheaper to find and buy items from there than from in-game merchants and/or craft from blacksmith. Some will have insane crappy prices but some will be really jaw-dropping cheap deals. I got a belt and 2 rings for a total of less than 10000 gold. All rares, of course. But bottomline is you have to keep an eye out for good items based on your stats. And remember to farm lots of gold. Hope this helps. 

Today I bought gear worth 70000 gold in total. My damage just doubled to 950-something, armor increased to 870-something and 3.4k life. Lvl 35 Wizard.

My bro also bought gear worth 80000 gold total. He has 521 DPS, 2k armor and 4.4k life. Lvl 33 Monk.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cool, Gold AH is fine, but don't you think spending real money on the in-game items that you already bought with the game, is so stupid?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 21, 2012)

Its fine for people who don't have that much time to spend playing games. A coin has two sides, mate. Say for example, you wanna sell an item in the RMAH, then you've gotta have some love for the person who buys it. For us, it seems all stupid and all, but its different for everyone.

Having said that I'm not using RMAH and so I think all those people are idiots. Its only a damn game. However, things change.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 21, 2012)

people have lots of money to throw away, the rich guys, wait until you get to see such guys...
you seen no sh1t ... how they spend money... 250$ is nothing, its just like what 10 rs is to you and me...

i totally approve of rmah, and wait till pvp, it will just get hotter, and items will sell in excess of 1000 usd outside the rmah..


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Those who are yet to purchase your copy of D3, go get it from Flipkart (3999) or nextworld (3799). In stock now!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2012)

Four Thousand INR?!?!


----------



## 007 (Jun 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Four Thousand INR?!?!



What did u expect it to be mate? 3799 has been the standard price of normal edition right from the start. Flipkart has increased the price now though. And if it helps - this is slightly cheaper than buying the digital version from Blizzard for 90SGD. My friend ended up paying 90SGD+forex charges = 4100 a month ago. Now that SGD has also increased you will be charged 4200-4300 for sure.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> people have lots of money to throw away, the rich guys, wait until you get to see such guys...
> you seen no sh1t ... how they spend money... 250$ is nothing, its just like what 10 rs is to you and me...
> 
> i totally approve of rmah, and wait till pvp, it will just get hotter, and items will sell in excess of 1000 usd outside the rmah..



Yeah there are people,who have really no value of money/


OMG! some people here are so rich! They bought collectors edition etc :O


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 24, 2012)

Killed Magda on Nightmare. Currently level 40 Wizard. 1200+ DPS, 1200+ armor and 7100+ life.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 28, 2012)

*My current progress:*

_Level 43 Wizard. Softcore. 8200+ life, 1200+ armor and 1900 DPS.

Level 22 Barbarian. Softcore. 1200+ life, 720+ armor and 250+ DPS.

Level 12 Demon Hunter. Softcore. 600+ life, 400 armor and 50+ DPS._

*Brother's current progress:*

_Level 47 Monk. Softcore. 12500+ life, 4000 armor and 1500+ DPS.

Level 21 Barbarian. Softcore. 600+ life, 400+ armor and 180+ DPS.

Level 5 Witch Doctor. Hardcore. Forgot stats._


----------



## patrick4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Back to TD forums after a long break.. just thought i would post my stats while i am here.

Witch Doc (lvl 60 SC): 7k HP, 90k DPS
Barbarian (lvl 60 SC): 65k Hp, 12k DPS, 1k Resist All
Monk: work in progress..

Yeah, i have extensively played D3 (over 300 hrs) and used both the RMAH and GAH. I cant find much time to play these days, but looking to get some quality D3 time this weekend.

Made over 1k USd (bnet balance) and 1.5k USD (paypal) thru the RMAH. I get a whole lot of good gear i just throw away, so if any1 here needs help ingame hit me up. (i am at office atm so i dont remember my btag, will be sure to update it tonight).


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ I need a lot of help, if you will !! My tag is Infinity#1407 !


----------



## 007 (Jun 29, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> Witch Doc (lvl 60 SC): 7k HP, 90k DPS
> Barbarian (lvl 60 SC): 65k Hp, 12k DPS, 1k Resist All
> Monk: work in progress..
> 
> Made over 1k USd (bnet balance) and 1.5k USD (paypal) thru the RMAH. I get a whole lot of good gear i just throw away, so if any1 here needs help ingame hit me up.



Whoa! thats a hell lot of money you've made out there  and nice build mate. Help needed here as well BTag - DeViL#6644. But are you on US? I remember reading somewhere in this thread that you are playing Europe.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 30, 2012)

*Blizzard Lifts Restrictions On New Diablo III Players*

Blizzard recently announced that it would restrict new, digital buyers of Diablo III to Act I for upto 72-hours until their credit card were verified. That is no longer the case. Players can now progress beyond Act I but will be restricted from participating in the real-money (or gold) auction house, joining public games, or chatting in any public or game channels. Below is the full list of restrictions straight from the devs:

    Players who download the game will only have the following temporary restrictions:

No public game access for unverified digital purchasers
        No auction house access (real-money or gold) for unverified digital purchasers
        Unverified digital purchasers cannot trade items or drop items for other players to receive
        Unverified digital purchasers are not able to chat in any public or game channels
        Unverified digital purchasers cannot attach a custom message to friend requests, but they can send/accept friend requests, and play with their friends
        Global Play is not available for unverified digital purchasers


The restrictions will lift once the credit card is verified, which according to Blizzard could take just a few hours or 72-hours. Just hold in there!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 30, 2012)

Old news.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jul 5, 2012)

*My Current Status (Act I Hell)*

_Wizard (Female/Softcore): Level 50
Barbarian (Male/Softcore): Level 24
Demon Hunter (Female/Softcore): Level 14_

*Brother's Current Status (Act I Hell)*

_Monk (Male/Softcore): Level 51
Barbarian (Male/Softcore): Level 23
Witch Doctor (Male/Hardcore): Level 8_


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jul 13, 2012)

Reached level 60 with Wizard. Act III Hell. 14400+ DPS, 4000+ armor and 21000+ life.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 16, 2012)

finished inferno with a barbarian.. the wizard is stuck at act 3 ghom inferno


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jul 16, 2012)

Started Inferno. Wizard @14000+ DPS, 4700+ armor and 26000+ life.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 17, 2012)

sold 2 items.. 10 million and 13 million.. all this gold is absolutely useless. no decent upgrades.. need to stack at least 100 mil gold to get farming level gear..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jul 17, 2012)

Cleared Inferno SK yesterday. No deaths.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Diablo III + The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion/Bioshock Double Pack available for 3999 at nextworld.in


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 7, 2012)

*[BNet] Character Profiles Are Live*

It looks like character profiles are now live! In order to view them, you must login and then _click "view profile" found at the top_ right. Make sure you are going to the correct battle.net page to view your profiles.



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> Yup, they’re ready.
> 
> All you need to do is log in with your Battle.net account (look for the login box in the upper-right hand corner of your screen) to access character profiles from any page on the Diablo III community site. Profiles give you the power to:
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2012)

All - Please check this out and make sure your accounts are safe!

*Important Security Update - Blizzard Entertainment*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 11, 2012)

*Developer Blog - 1.0.4 Systems Preview*

The first of many developer blogs has just been posted! Check below for a quick bullet point recap. However I strongly suggest checking over the full post! Patch 1.0.4 is currently targeted for the fourth week in August.


Magic find and gold find will no longer be averaged in multiplayer games.
Monster health will now be a flat increase of 75% health (per player), regardless of the difficulty in multiplayer.
No more enrage timers on elites.
Elites will no longer heal to full health.
They are increasing the health of normal monsters (but increasing the drop of magic or rare items by a factor of four), and lowering the health of champions and rares to shrink the gap between them.
They are adjusting fire chains and shielding, and REMOVING Invulnerable Minions.
They want to make all items that drop be good, however this is not something they can fully do in 1.0.4. However weapons of ilvl 61 and 62 can now roll damage that extends all the way to top ilvl 63 weapons.
To help with the dual-wielding  and two-handers, they will be adding a new set of stronger affixes.
Reducing repair costs of high-end items by 25%.
Legendary changes will have its own blog post.
Many more blogs to come covering the buffing of unused skills, and big improvements to WD pets.



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> Well, we're getting closer to 1.0.4, and while it's still a few weeks away we're going to start hitting you fast and furious with blogs aimed at explaining the upcoming changes. To kick things off, I wanted to provide an overview of some of the larger systems changes and game improvements.
> 
> Let's get started!
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 15, 2012)

*Patch 1.0.4 Legendary Item Improvements*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *us.media5.battle.net/cms/blog_header/M29SH441S79W1344630531306.jpg​
> Soon after we released Diablo III, many of you commented on Legendary items. Most of those comments were fairly harsh, but they were also dead-on accurate. In many ways the Legendary items that we released with the game were just Rares with flavor text. You called us on it, and we’ve listened. Since then I've been working hard with the team to give Legendary items some of the flavor and feeling that they deserve. With patch 1.0.4 just around the corner, and the new Legendary items coming in that patch, I wanted to share some of the changes with you here today. Let's talk about the biggest complaints we heard from you all, along with some we had from our team, and look at what we've managed to do to address them.
> 
> *They Should Feel Unique*
> ...



*Source*


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2012)

Diablo III Starter Edition Now Available Free to All


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 16, 2012)

*Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Barbarian*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *us.media5.battle.net/cms/blog_header/84RUBV0I1VTO1344643109957.jpg​
> One of our primary goals with class changes in patch 1.0.4 is to help improve build diversity. Of course, this has been a goal for the Diablo III development team since launch, but our approach this patch has been a little different. For 1.0.4, we're taking a good look at some of the most unpopular skills for each class, figuring out why they aren't being used in your builds, and then seeing how we can make them better -- either by redesigning how they work or just buffing the hell out of them. For barbarians, we focused on improving the following areas:
> 
> *Bash and Cleave are not very attractive compared to Frenzy.*
> ...



*Source*

*us.media3.battle.net/cms/gallery/HMQ0147RM5NN1338413380471.png

*us.media3.battle.net/cms/gallery/HMQ0147RM5NN1338413380471.png

*Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Wizard*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *us.media3.battle.net/cms/blog_header/YQMJ0JY8PSMN1344643110267.jpg​
> Like the other classes, the wizard is also seeing a lot of tuning improvements to help promote build diversity. Rather than focus on those minor adjustments, though (which you'll be able to learn more about in the 1.0.4 patch notes), I’m going focus the majority of this preview on Hydra. Here are the major points I'll cover:
> 
> *Skill design philosophy for Diablo as a whole.*
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 17, 2012)

*Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Monk*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *us.media4.battle.net/cms/blog_header/PA0YXVDN3VDL1344643109978.jpg​
> The most important changes for the monk in 1.0.4 are aimed at improving damage-focused Spirit Spenders. We're happy with where Spirit Generators are right now, but unfortunately once you have Spirit, there aren’t very many appealing ways to use it.  In many cases, the most effective use of Spirit has been to recast a Mantra repeatedly for the three-second bonus.  While this is certainly one possibility, it doesn't seem as exciting as using one of the more offensively-focused Spirit Spenders (or at least having that option available).
> 
> *us.media.blizzard.com/d3/icons/skills/64/monk_explodingpalm.png *us.media.blizzard.com/d3/icons/skills/64/monk_sevensidedstrike.png *us.media.blizzard.com/d3/icons/skills/64/monk_waveoflight.png​
> ...



*Source*

*us.media3.battle.net/cms/gallery/HMQ0147RM5NN1338413380471.png

*us.media3.battle.net/cms/gallery/HMQ0147RM5NN1338413380471.png

*Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Demon Hunter*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *us.media5.battle.net/cms/blog_header/6GO8FQ44UNX51344643109954.jpg​
> Hungering Arrow is currently the best-performing Hatred Generator for demon hunters. With its high theoretical damage output, strong Hatred generation, and straightforward mechanics, it's an easy go-to skill to have on your bar.
> 
> As with other classes, when there's a single skill (or set of skills) that is much stronger or more worthwhile to use, it curbs potential build diversity. To help open up some other options, we're taking a look at Hatred Generators and Spenders, as well as some of the demon hunter's more iconic abilities like Rain of Vengeance and Sentry, and will be upping the damage on all of them.
> ...



*Source*

*us.media3.battle.net/cms/gallery/HMQ0147RM5NN1338413380471.png

*us.media3.battle.net/cms/gallery/HMQ0147RM5NN1338413380471.png

*Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Witch Doctor*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *us.media5.battle.net/cms/blog_header/NZ409F4WVROO1344643110268.jpg​
> Out of the five Diablo III classes, witch doctors are receiving the most attention in patch 1.0.4. The goal for this patch, like for many of the other classes, was simple: identify the unpopular or hard-to-use skills, figure out what’s not working, and then make them better. In some cases, skills only needed slight tuning -- a little more damage here, or some increased durations there. In other cases, more significant changes were required. For the purpose of this preview, we'll focus on the bigger changes, which can be broken down into the following categories:
> 
> *Pet survivability*
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 21, 2012)

*Introducing the Paragon System*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *us.media4.battle.net/cms/blog_header/SEGUEXARQDH21345165873919.jpg​
> While working on patch 1.0.4, we came up with all sorts of ideas for ways to improve Diablo III. Some of them you’ve probably already seen, such as the general systems changes, the awesome buffs for Legendaries, and the improvements we’re making to the barbarian, demon hunter, monk, witch doctor, and wizard. The entire team really banded together to get as much into this patch as possible, and one of the exciting changes I’d like to tell you about today is called the Paragon system.
> 
> Two of the issues we’ve been thinking about while working on patch 1.0.4 have been what to do with Magic Find and how to give level-60 players who aren’t satisfied with the item hunt something more to strive for. I’m sure many of you are aware of the blog we posted proposing some different Magic Find gear-swapping solutions, as well as our general thoughts on how rewarding the game is once you hit level 60. The Paragon system is designed to help us address these concerns -- but before we get into exactly how it works, let’s go over these two core issues in a little more detail.
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 1, 2012)

is diablo 3 worth buying ??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 1, 2012)

it is totally, you can get cd key for 55 $ or something..
or used accounts for 30-40$.. best thing, to get used account from a reputed seller...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 6, 2012)

*Developer Journal: Crowd Control Changes*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *us.media1.battle.net/cms/blog_header/KBS0PRVI21WN1346347162998.jpg​
> Shortly after Diablo III launched, I remember watching Jay play his barbarian. He was having a blast, killing monsters left and right, but something was bothering him. He was annoyed because Ground Stomp -- one of his favorite abilities -- got worse as he progressed to higher difficulty levels, and that his character felt weaker despite having better gear and more stat points.
> 
> We all agreed that the game needed to get harder at higher difficulty levels, but Jay didn't like this particular way that it was getting harder. Specifically, he didn't like that we diminished crowd control (CC) effects.  We had discussed CC effects many times during development, and we felt the system we had got the job done, but Jay felt we could do better.
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 15, 2012)

*Dev Journal: Defensive Bonuses and Monster Damage*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/blog_header/3QLKWXH94RQ21346347162726.jpg​
> We're taking a close look at defensive skills vs. incoming monster damage in 1.0.5. We’re going to be changing a few defensive skills for each class, including some direct nerfs to skills like wizard Energy Armor and barbarian War Cry - Impunity. However, we're also reducing incoming damage in Inferno, so players will actually come out ahead. In short the plan is:
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys someone is selling diablo 3 for Rs. 353.00  could this be legit ??


```
*www.ebay.in/itm/DIABLO-3-/180973150771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item2a22d72233
```


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 15, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> Guys someone is selling diablo 3 for Rs. 353.00  could this be legit ??



It could be or could not be, but I'd avoid Ebay anyway if I were you. I'll tell you what -- TL2 releases on the 20th and you can pre-order it. Its just 20 USD -- three times cheaper than D3. I think you should try that.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 16, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> It could be or could not be, but I'd avoid Ebay anyway if I were you. I'll tell you what -- TL2 releases on the 20th and you can pre-order it. Its just 20 USD -- three times cheaper than D3. I think you should try that.



Torchlight 2 looks similar to diablo 3  a good alternative


----------



## 007 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys, hope you are all doing good. Its been a while since I played D3 due to work constraints. Hoping to resume soon.
Good to see Infinity and Tensor rocking the paragon levels 
Thanks to Tensor for keeping the thread updated with the patches and latest info.
I've been a fan of gaming accessories in general which includes apparels as well. How would I miss D3 in that list!
Check out my D3 tee at Post your latest purchase | 007 | D3 Tee.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 11, 2012)

007 said:


> Hey guys, hope you are all doing good. Its been a while since I played D3 due to work constraints. Hoping to resume soon.
> Good to see Infinity and Tensor rocking the paragon levels
> Thanks to Tensor for keeping the thread updated with the patches and latest info.
> I've been a fan of gaming accessories in general which includes apparels as well. How would I miss D3 in that list!
> Check out my D3 tee at Post your latest purchase | 007 | D3 Tee.



Awesome stuff man!! And thanks!! 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *Monster Power: More Guts, More Glory*
> 
> *bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/blog_header/KG57LO9LPAIS1349891172241.jpg​
> The armies of the Burning Hells are about to become a lot more hellacious. In patch 1.0.5, we'll be introducing Monster Power, a new system designed to give players more control over how challenging enemies are in each difficulty setting. Similar to the "Players X" command in Diablo II, Monster Power gives Diablo III players the option to increase the health and damage of monsters according to different "power levels" -- and in return, they'll receive scaling bonuses to their adventure stats (including experience, Magic Find, and Gold Find) as well as more drops.
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 16, 2012)

*New Event: The Infernal Machine*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/blog_header/BDZYY9PEO3O41350355301176.jpg​
> Ready for a double dose of diabolical danger? In patch 1.0.5, level 60 players will be able to forge a cursed construct called the Infernal Machine, allowing them to battle "uber" versions of some of the most malevolent mischief-makers this side of New Tristram…in pairs. While the rewards for defeating these extra-bad bosses will be great, some assembly is required.
> 
> Read on to find out how to craft the Infernal Machine, where it can be used, and what epic rewards await those brave enough to unlock its secrets.
> ...



*Source*


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! Good to see the Uber bosses back! 
Has anyone already got a hellfire ring?  If yes, how tough was it?
But why did they make it account bound man


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 27, 2012)

007 said:


> But why did they make it account bound man



In order to not flood the AH with those items.


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Blizzard posts record revenue in Q3 2012*

"According to the Q3 2012 financial results released by Activision Blizzard, “the company delivered record GAAP net revenues of $841million…” compared to the $741 million which Blizzard earned for the same quarter in 2011. The news is “better than expected” and it looks like they’re positively farming gold.
.
.
.
was also boosted by its other big release of the year, Diablo III. On release Diablo III was the #1 bestselling game for the PC in the U.S and Europe, both in units sold and money earned."


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Blizzard sued
*Blizzard Sued over Battle.net Authentication*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 12, 2013)

*Patch 1.0.7 Preview*



			
				Blizzard said:
			
		

> *bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/blog_header/39P6NUWVRIQG1357944793943.jpg​
> Patch 1.0.7 is currently under development and many of the changes included in that update will soon be on the PTR. Before we hit you with patch notes, though (and a new client to download), here's a preview of what's coming.
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2013)

Console gamerz - this is for you!

*Diablo III Coming to PlayStation3 and PlayStation4*

*i.imgur.com/cEKkc5j.jpg


----------



## masterkd (Mar 26, 2013)

Just downloaded the starter edition and I should say there is a lot of improvement from the last one. But I am not liking the gameplay as there is a huge latency (I guess due to there DRM its always fetching something from the server). I am clicking something and getting the action 2-3 seconds later. So basically its getting 5/10 from me only due to crap gameplay, also had to drop my plan to buy the game. Otherwise it would have been awesome.


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Diablo III's first expansion set, Reaper of Souls, has been unveiled!* 

Diablo III: Reaper of Souls

*Cinematic Trailer*



*Gameplay Teaser*



*Screenshots*

*i.imgur.com/g9rDU4z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yV4QHgt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KuV9Kw1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/W5fHUlv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KGPgERl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uXGlwTG.jpg

Looks like Hammerdin is back 

*i.imgur.com/NcLlyCJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hTgIvVT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aAtHKiG.jpg

*Highlights*


New class *Crusader*
Act V
Level cap to 70
New spells and abilities for existing Barbarian, Witch Doctor, Demon Hunter, Wizard, and Monk
Two new game modes: Loot Runs and Nephalem Trials for more replayability
Upgrades to Paragon system


Excited!


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2013)

finally baught this (flipkart).. got vodafone 3g to avoid any problem .. coooostly ...
anyway started with monk, , lvl 18 in AcT II . Game is satisfying but as per my skills its normal difficulty is seems easy... will try to get better diff asap then will paly with Barb...

yaeh about layency : i have full green bar without any kind of single lag till yet , and that drm costing about only about 10 MB per five hour...


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 4, 2013)

So 2 MB per hour is it ? That is very less!


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes mate. Your 1 gb monthly pack won't dried out.


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2013)

Before trying 3g , I also played it on college Wi-Fi with 30 kBps and it was lagging badly.  But now its like playing offline. .


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 4, 2013)

@Alok, actually does online gaming usually consume less data? If so, then I'm gonna get Airtel 3g for playing BF3   
By the way, I am a huge Diablo fan. Played Diablo 2 for more than 4 times. Cost is the only thing holding me back on Diablo 3. 
I recently bought COD:Ghosts so no more budget till this year end


----------



## theserpent (Nov 4, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> @Alok*, actually does online gaming usually consume less data? If so, then I'm gonna get Airtel 3g for playing BF3 *
> By the way, I am a huge Diablo fan. Played Diablo 2 for more than 4 times. Cost is the only thing holding me back on Diablo 3.
> I recently bought COD:Ghosts so no more budget till this year end



I  dont think so,Cause I remember some one mentioning One dota 2 match easily consumes 100-200 mb


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah its too costly . I wouldn't have bought if it was case of my pocket . I'm lucky. .


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 5, 2013)

*Blizzcon 2013 Schedule - Diablo III*

_Note: All times have been converted to IST._

Saturday, 9th November, 1:30 AM --> Diablo III: Reaper of Souls Cinematic Intro - Bringing Death to Life
Saturday, 9th November, 5:00 AM --> Diablo III: Reaper of Souls Preview
Saturday, 9th November, 6:30 AM --> Diablo III Lore and Story Q + A

Sunday, 10th November, 12:45 AM --> Diablo III: Gameplay Systems + Crusader
Sunday, 10th November, 4:45 AM --> Diablo III Open Q + A


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I  dont think so,Cause I remember some one mentioning One dota 2 match easily consumes 100-200 mb



The first match consumes near 100 MB, from onwards it will be around 50 MB permatch. Sometime it may consume less also. 

I use photon+ data card which gives 2 mbps till 10 GB after that 150 kbps. So in 150 kbps the game is playable but consumes less data  due to the limit


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't say about other games but Diablo iii consumes very less data. Imo it only checks connection consistancy rather transferring game data like core online games.


----------



## oromis (Nov 5, 2013)

I use a 2gb 3G pack on my phone. i can tether it to laptop and use it for gaming. assuming I use about 1gb a month in browsing, whatsapp, facebook, etc on my phone, would the remaining 1GB be sufficient for playing D3? 

(assuming i play 2-3 hours a day, and maybe 4-5 hours on weekends)


EDIT: how do i track internet usage per hour? apart from conventional way of checking via vodafone. otherwise, is there any tool or tracker i can install? which will give me real time numbers?


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2013)

It will be sufficient. ..
And you can track those numbers in connection status...rights click 


At act iii with lvl 30 monk.... this is really what I wanted..enjoying it solely. .uninstalled arkham origins..


Guys those training toms are unavailable ... I bought those from auction house. .. is this only way to lvl up artisans. ..????


----------



## oromis (Nov 6, 2013)

Alok said:


> It will be sufficient. ..
> And you can track those numbers in connection status...rights click




thank you. started playing a barbarian


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2013)

Just current objective is : find Diablo ... at last act with lvl 32 monk ...its satisfying throughout.


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2013)

Killed Diablo. ... hihihi


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2013)

Finished game in 21 hr 37 min..


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2013)

(To mods : every new comment using new slot...tapatalk. .)


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 6, 2013)

You can use Edit option in Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 8, 2013)

All you n00bs go check out my D3 profile (link in my sig) for more tips...


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2013)

Normal difficulty is too easy...they should have included at least one more difficulty by default.
Started again with demon hunter hardcore. .....


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm gonna play Path of Exile.. 3k is too much money to spend now..


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2013)

To Gaurav .... change my Battle Tag to : AlokTheDemon #1351


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 8, 2013)

I am in us server and i always get 1k+ ms. Game is unplayable for me now.
How much MS does you guys get??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 8, 2013)

@sandeep I get 380-450ms if everything is normal. Something is definitely wrong for you.... :/

@Alok okkk....


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 8, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> @sandeep I get 380-450ms if everything is normal. Something is definitely wrong for you.... :/
> 
> @Alok okkk....



Well , isn't 380ms high? 

I usually prefer <180 ping for online games. I was playing Path of Exile, SG gateway and was getting 450ms in BSNL. Tried Airtel 3G and ping dropped to 110 - 170


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2013)

@ gaurav I got 3 friend requests... I'v only finished normal difficulty with monk...so what you say should I concentrate on my single player or go with making friends. ...pvp/multiplayer etc...
Also tell if there is any problem in making friends (whom i don't know in real world) on battle. Net , I'm indicating spamming or account hacking..etc...
Being very cautious due to my first online game ...don't have much exp.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 8, 2013)

Were you ppl playing in US server???


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2013)

Europe here


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 9, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Well , isn't 380ms high?



Nope. For D3 its completely playable. You won't feel a thing. Even though ping does affect you, its negligible... 500ms and above you start to feel the difference. 



Alok said:


> @ gaurav I got 3 friend requests... I'v only finished normal difficulty with monk...so what you say should I concentrate on my single player or go with making friends. ...pvp/multiplayer etc...
> Also tell if there is any problem in making friends (whom i don't know in real world) on battle. Net , I'm indicating spamming or account hacking..etc...
> Being very cautious due to my first online game ...don't have much exp.



If the requests have got any kind of website names (pvpbank.com, d3walmart.com....etc) on them, don't accept.... otherwise its fine.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*RoS Cinematic Panel*

[YOUTUBE]It0aiME_wzo[/YOUTUBE]



*RoS Preview Panel*

[YOUTUBE]JLneX_OFdEY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2013)

Diablo is available on steam right?
If so, I want it to get some discount during Xmas sale, I'll get it most prolly if that happens


----------



## Alok (Nov 9, 2013)

Will reapers of soul be released in retail dvd.. ?

@Gaurav : yeah all those were pvpbank.com, hence declined
and sent a request for you..


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am not impressed with reapers of soul so wont buy it.
I tried Asian server MS was less than 500 but it would ocassinally shoot to 1000 and fall back.
But in US its 1.5k. I ahve all my chars in US and now i cant play in that server


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Diablo is available on steam right?
> If so, I want it to get some discount during Xmas sale, I'll get it most prolly if that happens



Same here....3800 INR is just too much for a single game. heck I can buy buttload of games with that amount.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *Diablo is available on steam right?*
> If so, I want it to get some discount during Xmas sale, I'll get it most prolly if that happens



Nope.But Blizzard has their own christmas sale i think.back in '11 i remember seeing SC2 selling for $40(the actual price was $60)



gameranand said:


> Same here....3800 INR is just too much for a single game. heck I can buy buttload of games with that amount.



actually it costs rs2499($40) on the blizzard store


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Still a little too much for me. I'll but at 1500 or less.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Diablo is available on steam right?
> If so, I want it to get some discount during Xmas sale, I'll get it most prolly if that happens



Blizz games don't require Steam. Only a Battle.net account is sufficient, you n00b.  



Alok said:


> Will reapers of soul be released in retail dvd.. ?
> 
> @Gaurav : yeah all those were pvpbank.com, hence declined
> and sent a request for you..



Yes, retail DVD will be available. 
Sent me invite on EU? I play on US.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 9, 2013)

what you can transfer your chars from one server to other???


----------



## Alok (Nov 9, 2013)

Which region is best ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 9, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> what you can transfer your chars from one server to other???



Chars on diffrnt regions cannot be transferred.



Alok said:


> Which region is best ?



whichever gives you least ping. consistently.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 9, 2013)

Well is there any way to know what ping I will get without actually buying the game????
I was a big fan of D2 but D3 price is just too high


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Nov 9, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Well is there any way to know what ping I will get without actually buying the game????
> I was a big fan of D2 but D3 price is just too high



Yes you can find out. Diablo III: Starter Edition is free to play. It doesn't have the entire content unlocked (obviously) but you can try out and see if the ping is bearable. After that if you decide to buy it, good for you. 

Mind you though, the game in its current form is *pretty boring for the players who have been playing since release*. *However, you might find it to be good*... until the xpac is released. Then, hopefully from what we are seeing in the panels, it is gonna turn into what it should've been from the beginning.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Blizz games don't require Steam. Only a Battle.net account is sufficient, you n00b.


Ahh... didnt know that. I recently created battle.net account for HeaarthStone beta participation. Never played blizzard game before even though I wanted to play Warcraft once in my lifetime


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ahh... didnt know that. I recently created battle.net account for HeaarthStone beta participation. Never played blizzard game before even though I wanted to play Warcraft once in my lifetime



Man there are a hell lot of games that I want to play before I die but I guess, I'll die unsatisfied because the list just keeps piling up and I don't get enough time to play games at all.
When I had time then I didn't had resources ( nice PC ). Now that I have resource ( Cyclone ), I just don't get enough time for gaming.


----------



## shankar_psn (Nov 15, 2013)

going to get it soon ... can i play it with XBOX 360 controller in PC ...


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2013)

No way


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2013)

shankar_psn said:


> going to get it soon ... can i play it with XBOX 360 controller in PC ...



, play it the way its meant to be played (KB/M)


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Man there are a hell lot of games that I want to play before I die but I guess, I'll die unsatisfied because the list just keeps piling up and I don't get enough time to play games at all.
> When I had time then I didn't had resources ( nice PC ). Now that I have resource ( Cyclone ), I just don't get enough time for gaming.



Amen to that


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2013)

Reaper of Souls™ Unleashed on March 25, 2014 – Prepurchase Now

*i.imgur.com/XbC4sLq.jpg

Blizzard's pricing as expected. 

*Collector's Edition ($80)* contains:


Diablo III helms & weapons
Ghost Wolf minion to keep you company on your epic journey
Three additional character slots
A World of Warcraft companion pet: The treasure goblin
SCII crusader-themed battle.net portraits and Malthael themed decals
Behind the scenes Blu-ray / DVD two-disc set
Hardcover Diablo III: Reaper of Souls art book
High quality Crusader themed mouse pad


----------



## Alok (Dec 24, 2013)

Will get standard edition...BTW i'm liking with ps4 version and its camera angle...sigh


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2013)

Alok said:


> Will get standard edition...BTW i'm liking with ps4 version and its camera angle...sigh



^^ Yep, same here, standard it is. Only the 3 additional character slots seems useful in other editions.


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah..I would have considered a collectors edition if it was not blizzard s' property lol..they cost damn.


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2014)

50% bonus XP for next 3 weeks - link

Patch 2.0.1 is live



- - - Updated - - -

Patch 2.0.2 is live in Amercicas


----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey fellas, I've created community *TDF* in D3. Please do join.
I've also created a clan by the name *Slayerz*. Please join or tell me if there is already a clan for TDF so that I can join.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 6, 2014)

^Ok, will join. With the new patch, it is showing reconfiguring files, and it is downloading some data. How much will it download? or will it download te entire game again  ?


----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah, the reconfiguring happens for about 20 minutes or so. Unfortunately the download is huge. It downloaded about 7.6 gig for me.
Launcher got replaced with Battle.net desktop app.


----------



## snap (Mar 18, 2014)

Diablo 3's controversial Auction House finally goes offline &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2014)

Only one week remains until Malthael, the Angel of Death, makes his terrifying return to the mortal realm. Are you ready?


----------



## 007 (Mar 25, 2014)

The crusade against Death itself has begun. Diablo III: Reaper of Souls is live worldwide! Death Awaits


----------



## digit1191 (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought Diablo 3 for $20.


----------



## digit1191 (Mar 27, 2014)

My PC freezes while downloading D3. I think it is the new shitty BNet app. 

I am getting 350ms in Europe. What is an acceptable ping limit for D3?


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2014)

Turns out, I am a sucker Nephalem and a staunch fan for Blizzard and the Diablo franchise, no matter what. 
Received my RoS CE today! 

*i.imgur.com/EW7QCUT.jpg

Can't wait to start Crusader!


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Turns out, I am a sucker Nephalem and a staunch fan for Blizzard and the Diablo franchise, no matter what.
> Received my RoS CE today!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/EW7QCUT.jpg
> ...



Did you get the codes of Hearthstone?


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, I got.

- - - Updated - - -



digit1191 said:


> I am getting 350ms in Europe. What is an acceptable ping limit for D3?



You should be able to play at 350 though there may be lag at times. Are you gonna play in EU or Americas?


----------



## digit1191 (Mar 31, 2014)

Why is D3's skill tree so dumbed down. Almost as if the game is meant for noobs.. (no offence to my fellow tdf friends). Anyways, I'm enjoying and liking the game.! 

I just wish there was some depth to the skill tree and character stats like d2 had


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

Be glad that it's nothing like Path Of Exile's skill tree.


----------



## digit1191 (Apr 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Be glad that it's nothing like Path Of Exile's skill tree.



He he. That was a mammoth. 

The main problem I have with D3 is that your character is not unique.
Consider a Frenzy Barb in D2. Suppose you have leveled up that char to 35. After that point, you won't be able to make him a throwing Barb because you spent all points on Frenzy.

In D3, you can change how your character plays at any point of time. Because all lvl 60 everything is unlocked! That's my point. Skill tree is badly designed and it does not give uniqueness to your character


----------



## 007 (Apr 11, 2014)

Rarely you find a Blizzard CE sold by a retailer in India. I have only imported or bought abroad so far.

Collectors can now pre-order their RoS CE at FK.

Diablo III: Reaper Of Souls (Expansion Pack) Games, PC - Price In India. Buy Diablo III: Reaper Of Souls (Expansion Pack) Games, PC Online at Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -

Ultimate Evil Edition for PS4


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 14, 2014)

7000 bucks for this piece of sh!t? Wow. I'll pass.


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> 7000 bucks for this piece of sh!t? Wow. I'll pass.



 I know Blizz is always 
CE aside, are you saying that you are skipping the expansion?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep. Not gonna give them another dime.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 28, 2014)

Is Reaper of Souls standalone?? or needs D3 vanilla?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Is Reaper of Souls standalone?? or needs D3 vanilla?



Its an xpac. So, yes, it requires D3 vanilla.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 21, 2014)

From the day I have finished D2 I wanted D3 but yet to be able to purchase it due to high price and no price drop. Now thinking to buy it for $60. However as it is a lot of money I went through the reviews. Sadly I got a mixed feeling and confused whether buy it or not. Please help me out to decide guys. 
Started the starter edition and played for approx 1.5 hours. Feels like D2 was better.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 22, 2014)

^^

$60 ..was it USD60 ..??

Well, I too purchased it but from Blizzard.com's store for a mere 39.99USD (Not the Act 5, though)


Neways, back to the topic, believe me it is worth the wait and the money (Not your 60USD though... but my 39.99 USD Purchase lol, just joking)

On a serious note, the visuals are bloody awesome and worth the price, I play it on Medium Difficulty and believe me the experience is breath taking,

+Visual wise really good (I do not want to go and start comparing with Games, every game has it's own level of fan base),
+Game play (having the ability to make any level Open to public incase you fail to clear it on your own),
+The best part is that (if you have a PC as well as a laptop), as the game is ONLINE, you can play from any of those systems (Coz I do the same..lol) without worrying about Game Saves.

Till which level have you reached.?

Keep playing, I am in ACT-II (Killing Maghda, still not cleared,lol) and you will start loving it.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 22, 2014)

$60 for the D3+RoS

Currently I am at level 8 DH.


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2014)

As part of Labor day sale, D3 and RoS available for $20 each if you want to get it through a friend over there. (US Physical)
All time lowest price for RoS.


----------



## 007 (Aug 27, 2014)

Patch 2.1.0 Now Live - Diablo III


----------



## masterkd (Sep 6, 2014)

Anyone else getting crappy latency today. I am getting 500ms+ in all servers with below 300 sometimes and spiking to 1200 at times.


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2014)

Pet constantly dying? Pets are going to be buffed to reflect player statistics.


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

*Please change my BattleTag to AlokTheDemon#1351*

Sent request to all tdf players .....started season 1 , anyone playing make group with me. never enjoyed coop play.
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] hey i want to play multiplayer, tell me if you are playing seasonal character, or make one lets have fun togather.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2014)

Infinity#1407


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Infinity#1407



Sent you request .... you play Americas na?


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Alok said:


> *Please change my BattleTag to AlokTheDemon#1351*
> 
> Sent request to all tdf players .....started season 1 , anyone playing make group with me. never enjoyed coop play.
> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] hey i want to play multiplayer, tell me if you are playing seasonal character, or make one lets have fun togather.



Sure, why not  add me - DeViL#6644. I haven't started seasonal character yet. Just enjoying the adventure mode and rifts when I get time (Americas). I'm sure [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] bro must be on top of the ladder by now.


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

I resumed Diablo iii and Diablo LOD again after 6 months, D2 LOD is timeless fun for me but started d3 due to patch 2.1 hypes...and yeah i'm getting items now and its indeed a better game now. Getting really useful loot and seasonal mode is great to start fresh.


  [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] dude you are away. make it available then we start. And make a new seasonal character or join me if you already have, what time you play ?   [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] sent u request, start a seasonal character and join me...what time you play ?   And I like your new avtar hehe..


*today game is unavailable till 11:30 PM due to patch 2.1.1.*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2014)

I play 24x7 usually, today not so otherwise.


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

ok mate then what you playing normal or seasonal ?
I want to join you. Never played in group.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2014)

Lets see today night, 11.30 PM we could try.
You haven't even hit 70! did you finish story mode ?
I play on NA, these days normal.

I do have 460 level character on seasons, I stopped seasons, since not many people to play with in seasons.


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

I was EU player, I have 60 plus lvl on EU 

.... but Americas i'm just started and have 30 barb and ~20 monk...now i see noone here play EU that why changed my region, recently...

Now i'll play hard and hit lvls beacause its interesting game now..... was playing D2 LOD too much and coudn't give it time.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2014)

I get better latency in EU, but US is the default. Also last year with bsnl it dint matter.


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep that why iwas playing EU .. But i switched to US because of everyone plays there

DIdn't matter for me too now i have vodafone 3g


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2014)

what do you btw ? college or work ?
people play this game for over 1000s of hours.


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

*College* . But now i'll play regularly because I got job and will join in march 2015...and then i'll buy RoS too, this time with my salary lol


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2014)

The game is useless without RoS! get it soon. you should get it for 20$, look in the right places and time.


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

You mean rifts and crusader right? anything more ?

Though I'll get it for sure its just matter of price....yep getting soon

- - - Updated - - -

*Reallllyyy 20$ .....I'll get it instantly....but where ?*

Its 60-70$ everywhere


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2014)

no, its 30$ everywhere, g2a and all cd key shops.
its 40 on official blizzard.

best buy was selling at 20, its now over.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 24, 2014)

So I am starting from the beginning, anyone want to join me to start playingfrom lvl 1? Add me Tachi#1260


----------



## Alok (Sep 24, 2014)

Woow last night was so much fun with amazing Co-OP. I got two buddies , A Crusader and A Sorceress; I was playing as my fav monk and we went 10 hrs continuous play until everyone in my home came to know what I was doing whole night....I slept 6:30 am lol. I must say this game is so much fun with friends and loot is interesting now.....
 [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] sent you request.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2014)

Battle.net Taiwan has D3, D3: RoS for NT$575 each. (approx. 18.88 USD)
Players can play in any game region with this but I'm not very sure of how to successfully purchase it (with an existing SEA Bnet account for example). Its a good price but try at your own risk after a little bit of research.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Battle.net Taiwan has D3, D3: RoS for NT$575 each. (approx. 18.88 USD)
> Players can play in any game region with this but I'm not very sure of how to successfully purchase it (with an existing SEA Bnet account for example). Its a good price but try at your own risk after a little bit of research.


Deal is now live in US store. D3 and RoS at $20 each.  

*us.battle.net/shop/en/product/game/diablo


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 4, 2014)

good deal,I just helped Alok get RoS for 20$!


----------



## Alok (Oct 4, 2014)

yeeeeeaaaayyy got amazing deal. Thanks you so much a_k_s_h_a_y


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

How is this mouse pad guys? Custom designed by me and ordered. 

*i.imgur.com/C8ig1Nc.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2014)

Where did u design it, give me link i want too


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Where did u design it, give me link i want too



ArtsCow l Halloween Photo Gifts, Customized Costumes and much more

FYI, I used regular airmail (from HK) so it took exactly 2 months to reach me in Bangalore. They shipped within 2 days though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2014)

nope nope nope too much hassle


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

why are diablo 2 and 3 sooooo costly? I've been dying to play them both online but toooo expensive. Completed Diablo 2 + LOD thousands of time but no Diablo 3


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually thats because there's no official importer for blizzard games here in india, thats why it costs a lot in INR..  same thing with Bethesda games


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Actually thats because there's no official importer for blizzard games here in india, thats why it costs a lot in INR..  same thing with Bethesda games



digital is also the same man. its $40 on battle.net even though its been a year after its release :/


----------



## DVJex (Jan 6, 2015)

Wait for a sale then.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 6, 2015)

DVJex said:


> Wait for a sale then.



please do inform me when there's a good sale on Diablo 3. I wanna buy it soo bad


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

the lowest i have found till now was 20$ on Blizzard website, im sure the sale will come again


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> please do inform me when there's a good sale on Diablo 3. I wanna buy it soo bad



Will do 

Patch 2.1.2 Now Live - Diablo III


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Will do
> 
> Patch 2.1.2 Now Live - Diablo III



thanks !!


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

Patch applied. Nice improvement for Marauder set. Now it'll make some active approach.


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2015)

session 1 items claimed. Will resume it when session 2 starts i.e. 13th feb.


----------



## 007 (Feb 9, 2015)

Diablo 3 for $20 and Diablo 3 - Reaper of Souls for $20 at Amazon. Note this is physical and not digital delivery.
 [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] - as promised here it is!  I usually ship all Bnet stuff to any of my friends in US and just get the key from them. If you need any help, let me know.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 9, 2015)

007 said:


> Diablo 3 for $20 and Diablo 3 - Reaper of Souls for $20 at Amazon. Note this is physical and not digital delivery.
> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] - as promised here it is!  I usually ship all Bnet stuff to any of my friends in US and just get the key from them. If you need any help, let me know.



ygpm


----------



## 007 (Feb 9, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> ygpm



Check this out as well. Looks like Amazon D3 is sold out from Amazon.com seller.
Diablo III (PC/ Mac) - Walmart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2015)

Does it ship to india ? How much will it cost for shipping ? 20$ is fine, as long as i dont have to pay an additional 50$ of the cost for shipping ..
Also, any ideas how long it will take to reach..


----------



## 007 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Does it ship to india ? How much will it cost for shipping ? 20$ is fine, as long as i dont have to pay an additional 50$ of the cost for shipping ..
> Also, any ideas how long it will take to reach..



AFAIK, no, Walmart won't ship to India. Amazon via Amazon Global services will ship certain items to India. I have imported SSD and external HDDs couple of times. You will have to pay international shipping charges as well as import fees. A quick check for Reaper of Souls (currently on sale $20) gives the following final cost when you ship from Amazon.com to India.

*i.imgur.com/b8tZ73h.png

Why are you guys are so interested in the physical box? The game keeps updating and patches keep coming in.
EDIT: I mean I can help you get the key off the box within 2 days without shipping to India.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 22, 2015)

Microtransactions may be coming to Diablo 3 in non-American regions


----------



## Alok (Feb 23, 2015)

They are changing file system from MPQ to something else. Must be a huge patch this time.


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2015)

Alok said:


> They are changing file system from MPQ to something else. Must be a huge patch this time.


I see. Hope they do some kind of conversion locally instead of a huge download. Btw, I haven't gone through the Bnet forums yet, what's the deal with Americas not getting those new features?


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2015)

007 said:


> I see. Hope they do some kind of conversion locally instead of a huge download. Btw, I haven't gone through the Bnet forums yet, what's the deal with Americas not getting those new features?



"We recognize that many players have expressed an interest in microtransactions being added to Diablo III," Blizzard says. "While we may explore this model in some regions, we have no immediate plans to implement such purchases anytime soon for the Americas region." A matching statement on the European forum says the same for that region.


Btw they also looking for China; may be thats why.




The list of features that "will not apply" to the Americas or Europe:

A new currency called "Platinum"
Timed experience boosts
New cosmetic items including wings, non-combat pets, and character portraits
References to stash space and character slot expansions
A new UI interface that references the above information


----------



## teknoklutz (Mar 9, 2015)

where can i get just the key ... playable in India ... cheap...


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2015)

teknoklutz said:


> where can i get just the key ... playable in India ... cheap...


Blizzard disallows any title of theirs to be sold digitally by anyone but themselves. If you find a 3rd party reseller selling Diablo or any Blizzard games' digital key, there is always a risk associated with it. Better wait for the next Blizzard official digital sale at Battle.net (for $20 or $15) or get the physical box copy via someone in the US and get the key. I had already offered help regarding this in this thread. There was a sale for physical copies of Starcraft2 (each $10) and Diablo 3 series (each $20) in Amazon and BestBuy last week.


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2015)

teknoklutz said:


> where can i get just the key ... playable in India ... cheap...



The digital sale is currently on Battle.net (50% off, $20 each) and GameStop US (D3, D3:RoS for $15 each).


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

D3 and D3:RoS are separate purchase-able content? That means total 30$ at GS US?


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> D3 and D3:RoS are separate purchase-able content? That means total 30$ at GS US?



yes that is correct


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2015)

I bought the reaper of souls 2 months ago but haven't had the time to play it. I am currently playing WoW so no time at all


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 6, 2015)

Lenny said:


> I bought the reaper of souls 2 months ago but haven't had the time to play it. I am currently playing WoW so no time at all



Guys I will be playing season 3, this Saturday starting 6.30 AM join me. We start fresh.

Battle Tag Infinity#1407


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Guys I will be playing season 3, this Saturday starting 6.30 AM join me. We start fresh.
> 
> Battle Tag Infinity#1407



I'll play togather.

- - - Updated - - -

Updating to 2.2 , its over 10 GB replacing entire game filesystem.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'll play togather.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Updating to 2.2 , its over 10 GB replacing entire game filesystem.



seriously ? i should check..i don't think it is..
i will have to update in office then..LOL


----------



## Lenny (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds exciting. Playing with some people from here.

Good luck guys. I will try to join if i have much time.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 8, 2015)

i just updated...it was likely 400-600 mb download... not 10gb..
it did some reorganizing and then downloaded.. finished quite fast.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> i just updated...it was likely 400-600 mb download... not 10gb..
> it did some reorganizing and then downloaded.. finished quite fast.



I didn't notice. When I move mouse pointer over progress bar It was saying that this update is more than 10 GB 

- - - Updated - - -

I'll join satuday on 6 am


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2015)

Diablo 3 patch preview highlights major changes on the way - PC Gamer


----------



## Alok (Jun 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Diablo 3 patch preview highlights major changes on the way - PC Gamer



Horadric cube finally


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 29, 2015)

Can't wait for the new content to hit  That new cube and new difficulty! It'll be fun gearing again


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2015)

Havn't played for 3 months . maybe will check this time


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2015)

Happy B'day Diablo 2. Yesterday the 15th anniversary.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> Happy B'day Diablo 2. Yesterday the 15th anniversary.



Woww.. Happiee birthday my dear prime evil..  the one who I spent most of my schooling and college life with. 

... which also reminds me to login and activate my characters..and some baal runs to celebrate


----------



## 007 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Patch 2.3.0 Preview*


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2015)

I must reclaim that cube


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> I must reclaim that cube



The cube is now live! 



*i.imgur.com/rkNmxZD.jpg


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2015)

*Patch 2.4.0 Preview: Greyhollow Island*


----------



## 007 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Patch 2.4.0 Preview: Class Set Revisions*


----------



## 007 (Jan 13, 2016)

Patch 2.4.0 is now live!


----------



## ARb (Feb 18, 2016)

Is there any offline version?


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2016)

ARb said:


> Is there any offline version?


Nope. It's always online. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sorry about the off-topic but I feel so happy to share this. Yes, a patch for *Diablo 2* in 5 years!!

Official post



> It’s been a long time coming, but today we’re releasing 1.14a for Diablo II.
> 
> This update focuses on system glitches introduced by modern operating systems. In related news, you can finally retire those old Mac PowerPCs. Included with the update is a shiny new installer for OSX.
> 
> ...



Shows the power of Diablo fan base and a pleasant surprise move by Blizzard to keep a 16-year old game going forward! I lost my childhood, college-hood to this prime evil. I wish I could say I lost my virginity to D2. :grin_NF:
Was always having a little worry on the side about them pulling the plug on this as I have about 5 accounts worth of deadly characters + items and treasured memories along-with, but this gives *hope*!
Thank you Blizzard! :heart_NF:

--Nephalem


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 12, 2016)

> could say I lost my virginity to D2.



Dont worry, you did.. Duriel from Act II and The Smith from Act IV, **** everyone


----------



## Alok (Mar 12, 2016)

Duriel was bad :serious_NF:


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2016)

^ yeah I remember. Duriel was a tough a-hole for me when I played with sorcy. Died so many times and finally killed using Blaze.


Nerevarine said:


> Dont worry, you did.. Duriel from Act II and The Smith from Act IV, **** everyone


Haha..right. Smith comes in Act 1. I guess you meant Hephasto?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2016)

007 said:


> ^ yeah I remember. Duriel was a tough a-hole for me when I played with sorcy. Died so many times and finally killed using Blaze.
> 
> Haha..right. Smith comes in Act 1. I guess you meant Hephasto?



No i meant the smith from the hellforge where you destroy mephisto's soul stone, people say he's tougher than diablo himself..

Anyway Diablo II was an unforgettable experience, I tried Path of Exile and Diablo III but its just not the same game, no matter what people say


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 13, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> No i meant the smith from the hellforge where you destroy mephisto's soul stone, people say he's tougher than diablo himself..
> 
> Anyway Diablo II was an unforgettable experience, I tried Path of Exile and Diablo III but its just not the same game, no matter what people say


I tried diablo 3 on both pc and ps4, but I can't really get into the game for any length amount of time. I do have a few max level characters, boosted through high level torments by my friend, but I do not get the game. 
Don't get me wrong, I am a loot whore, and live and die by loot based games like world of Warcraft.
Also, the story seems flat and boring as hell. Just my opinion though. 
So my question is, how exactly is diablo 2 better than its successor? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> I tried diablo 3 on both pc and ps4, but I can't really get into the game for any length amount of time. I do have a few max level characters, boosted through high level torments by my friend, but I do not get the game.
> Don't get me wrong, I am a loot whore, and live and die by loot based games like world of Warcraft.
> Also, the story seems flat and boring as hell. Just my opinion though.
> So my question is, how exactly is diablo 2 better than its successor?
> ...



Its just a wierd mix of dark fantasy world style, the minimalistic dialogue from NPCs and nostalgia.. lol thats the best way i can describe it


----------



## Alok (Mar 13, 2016)

To be honest none of clones including diablo 3 were able to satisfy me to the level that diablo 2 and 1 did. I always missed the horror element in those two game that is entirely lacking in modern games. Maybe movement of series from demonic possession theme to heavenly fantasy was responsible for this.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 14, 2016)

Alok said:


> To be honest none of clones including diablo 3 were able to satisfy me to the level that diablo 2 and 1 did. I always missed the horror element in those two game that is entirely lacking in modern games. Maybe movement of series from demonic possession theme to heavenly fantasy was responsible for this.



well most of us enjoyed diablo 2 as a kid , and as we mature we lose a bit of that sense of wonder we had , but yeah diablo 3 seems to be a bit toned down compared to d2 from what i have read (im yet to play it, will play at some point of time in the future )

and also NO necromancer = no fun 
most of my playthroughs in d2 was as a necromancer 

you might wanna check out Grim dawn btw , it has got that dark atmosphere and stuff , i liked it during my intial small playthrough havent had the time to play it completely


----------



## 007 (Mar 22, 2016)

Fast leveling 1-70 in 33 seconds!


----------



## Alok (Mar 22, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> well most of us enjoyed diablo 2 as a kid , and as we mature we lose a bit of that sense of wonder we had , but yeah diablo 3 seems to be a bit toned down compared to d2 from what i have read (im yet to play it, will play at some point of time in the future )
> 
> and also NO necromancer = no fun



That is a thing, yes. But new art style and some other gameplay factors are hugely responsible. Take example of a modern game, divinity original sin, this game has some of that eerie feel to it in many locations.

Yeah necro was good, though my favorites are Amazon and Druid .


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2016)

Divinity Original Sin had the exact same feeling as Divine Divinity, the first game.. Id recommend checking it out, its like a mix of Diablo and Elder Scrolls


----------



## Alok (Mar 23, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Divinity Original Sin had the exact same feeling as Divine Divinity, the first game.. Id recommend checking it out, its like a mix of Diablo and Elder Scrolls



I'll check it. Is it turn based?


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2016)

Check out Path of Exile if you want a game similar to Diablo series.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2016)

Alok said:


> I'll check it. Is it turn based?



no its hack and slash ARPG like Diablo but has the mystery and exploration of elder scrolls.. its graphics is kinda dated but the soundtrack and the story is nice




snap said:


> Check out Path of Exile if you want a game similar to Diablo series.



I played Path of Exile thoroughly but what I disliked is the crap currency system and the limited variety of monsters you fight.. The story is also very uninteresting, but apart from that.. its the closest diablo 2 clone, more so than Diablo III


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> I played Path of Exile thoroughly but what I disliked is the crap currency system and the limited variety of monsters you fight.. The story is also very uninteresting, but apart from that.. its the closest diablo 2 clone, more so than Diablo III



On the other hand, I liked its currency system, its so flexible and simple. Not sure about variety of monsters you are talking about, last time I played it was back in September IIRC and after that there have been 2 major updates I guess. Though  [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] or   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] know better.

I cant comment on story as I used to skip the conversations  But I think people play PoE because of its never ending possibilities of skill masteries.


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2016)

Yea, currency system, skill gems/links and the build diversity are great! played 650h+ and still ongoing


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> no its hack and slash ARPG like Diablo but has the mystery and exploration of elder scrolls.. its graphics is kinda dated but the soundtrack and the story is nice


I like old graphics, will try as soon it gets on sale.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2016)

Just got Divine Divinity for 44 Rs on steam


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2016)

Alok said:


> Just got Divine Divinity for 44 Rs on steam



tell me how it is, hope u like it XD


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2016)

Now this is insane. Awesome work. Remaking diablo 2 in StarCraft. Alpha release planned for summer 2016 on blizzard arcade as a mod to StarCraft 2.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2016)

Alok said:


> Now this is insane. Awesome work. Remaking diablo 2 in StarCraft. Alpha release planned for summer 2016 on blizzard arcade as a mod to StarCraft 2.


They created entire SC1 campaign as well for SC2 as a mod. Mass Recall.


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2016)

Patch 2.4.1 Preview (Cosmetic items)

*us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20095515


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2016)

Happy birthday, Diablo 3! :cake_NF: :cake_NF: :cake_NF: :cake_NF: That's 4 years!

*i.imgur.com/t8wRJgf.gif


----------



## kamikaz (May 17, 2016)

So im finally playing diablo 3 , i dont have the expansion right now, but im just playing it to see what it is , been waiting for this for too long

playing as a monk and im level 30 , i think in act 2 ,some underground waterpassage area, this character has been pretty much oneshotting everything in normal , thinking about upping the difficulty, boss fights hardly last 5 sec 

and the skill system seems way too simple, im still using the skill i unlocked in earlier levels , changing them doesnt seem to have much of an impact, basically dashing strike, cyclone strike, lashing tail spin, boom ,mob is cleared 

So any tips for me ?


----------



## anaklusmos (May 17, 2016)

Tips to not one shot the mobs? Is that what you are asking? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamikaz (May 18, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Tips to not one shot the mobs? Is that what you are asking?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Ah quite sarcastic arent we, i hope you develop a better understanding of what that means ,
well since u asked so nicely, i was looking for some perspective from the players who have played before, like stuff you can miss easily ,things to lookout for ,or stuff you shouldnt be bothered upon etc  and to be more efficient, for a first time playthrough , things u might have wished u had done better in your playthrough
this is my character so far,
*us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/H3llw4rd3n-1512/hero/75038558
just holding on to the legendaries and pushing on atm


----------



## Alok (May 18, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> So any tips for me ?



normal is too easy. play master


----------



## kamikaz (May 18, 2016)

Alok said:


> normal is too easy. play master



yeah it sure was, even diablo went down way too fast >_>,i think ill play again once i get hold of the expansion


----------



## anaklusmos (May 18, 2016)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] duuuude chill, I was not being sarcastic
I was genuinely confused as to what you wanted since you only mentioned everything getting 1 shotted, no foul here 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

No more "Battle.net"


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2016)

007 said:


> No more "Battle.net"


Meh. I thought they have gone away from that DRM. they just renamed it, nothing changed.


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2016)

Here comes the Necro from D2. Yay!!!!! 



The new class will be available as part of the Rise of the Necromancer pack, which will also include an in-game pet, two additional character slots, two extra stash tabs, a potrait frame, pennant, banner, and banner sigil. A price hasn't been set, but it will be released sometime in 2017.

- - - Updated - - -

*Blizzard is recreating the original Diablo in Diablo 3. * 

The update, which will be a free event, will feature almost everything you love about that great old game, from 16 levels and four main bosses to a special graphics filter that will make the graphics "pixelated and grainy," and even character movement that's locked to eight directions.


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm excited for diablo 1 remake


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hell Yeah Woohoooo


----------



## Piyush (Nov 5, 2016)

Almost all Diablo fans are so angry at Blizz making the necro class paid. And regarding D1 remake "It's basically a single retro dungeon where you meet the Diablo 1 bosses along the way as you go through it." Well thats not the worst thing.

It took them 3 yrs to code a necromancer class into D3 and they released it as a paid feature. D3 RoS released 2.5 yrs ago feel still same today. Many fans are disappointed.

PS: I dont play Diablo, just watch some streams of the streamers I follow occasionally.


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2016)

Piyush said:


> . And regarding D1 remake "It's basically a single retro dungeon where you meet the Diablo 1 bosses along the way as you go through it." Well thats not the worst thing.



This is disappointing , I thought it's whole game being recreated. Sad.


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2016)

Alok said:


> This is disappointing , I thought it's whole game being recreated. Sad.


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2016)

*us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20407578

All Blizzard games celebrate Diablo20! Don't forget to claim your in-game goodies!

*Diablo III:*

Recapture the feeling of your first play through of the original Diablo with The Darkening of Tristram tribute event. Venture through a reimagined version of the original cathedral in Diablo III and keep an eye out for some familiar items.

*Heroes of the Storm:*

The battle for the High Heavens continues, and a new Diablo-themed portrait is up for grabs! Can you emerge victorious on this hectic new brawl map?

*Hearthstone:*

In this Tavern Brawl, a hooded stranger awaits, holding a grim deck in his hands. Will you unravel the secrets surrounding this dark wanderer?

*Overwatch:*

Bring the battle for Sanctuary into the fight for the future with in-game sprays representing your favorite Diablo III classes—along with a new player icon modeled after the Lord of Terror!

*StarCraft II:*

Put the Lord of Terror to work for you with a Diablo-themed worker portrait.

*World of Warcraft:*

Strange things are afoot in the world of Azeroth as denizens of Sanctuary cross over into an unfamiliar world.


----------



## 007 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy 20th Anniversary, Diablo!


----------



## 007 (Jan 3, 2017)

Couple meets online playing Diablo III, gets married, celebrates with a D3 themed cosplay shoot! 

Read more here


----------



## 007 (Jan 4, 2017)

The original Lord of Terror is coming soon in D3!  



Read more about other changes in patch 2.4.3 here.


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2017)

The Journey Begins - Necromancer Cinematics Revealed











The Rise of the Necromancer pack will include several new cosmetics, two additional stash tabs, two additional character slots, and, of course, the Necromancer class itself. This pack will be arriving alongside all the new content in Patch 2.6.0.

Cosmetics and in-game stuff detailed here.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2017)

I thought Necromancer was added long ago.
Also, will Necromancer be a paid addon?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> I thought Necromancer was added long ago.
> Also, will Necromancer be a paid addon?


Yes, paid. 
Blizzard | Free <== Pick 1


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyhow, I never really liked playing as Necromancer in Diablo 2.
Current character is Monk.


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2017)

Rise of the Necromancer Pack arrives June 27 and costs $14.99.
*us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20845159






Class Sets


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2017)

First look - The Shrouded Moors and Beyond arriving in Patch 2.6.0 and many more. Read full article here.


----------



## 007 (Jun 24, 2017)

Deadly Roots: The Lore of the Necromancer


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2017)

Patch 2.6.0 and the Necromancer Pack are now LIVE! Read more here.






Patch download size 2.96GB


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 28, 2017)

Updated ,and finally completed reaper of souls ,had to drop down from master to expert to kill Malthael :/

So what to do now ..go around doing adventure mode ?


----------



## 007 (Jun 28, 2017)

kamikaz said:


> Updated ,and finally completed reaper of souls ,had to drop down from master to expert to kill Malthael :/
> 
> So what to do now ..go around doing adventure mode ?


Yea adventure mode, rifts etc 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2017)

Behind the Necromancer


----------

